# Music



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

...can you touch it?

...do you feel it?

nb: this is not a God thread


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 23, 2011)

you can hear it, see it, and feel it through vibrations. 

Deaf peope "hear" music through vibrations.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

...true. When I was in college there was a deaf girl that I knew who 'showed me without showing me' that through her feet she was able to be aware of everything around her.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

...wow, it hit me that what I just wrote speaks to the benefits of 'grounding'.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 23, 2011)

What is "grounding"?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

..."root yourself to the ground" - that's from a Yes song and it happened to be my intuitive response to the question. To my mind grounding is connecting to the earth - being aware and not too 'space-y'.


----------



## antspants1234 (Sep 23, 2011)

5 scences

Smell
Hear
See
Touch 
Taste

Put a tick in Whatever is appropriate and then apply same thing to any other question


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2011)

Music has always fascinated me. It seems almost like language. I have often had the sensation that a(n instrumental) musical phrase is communicating something but completely without the limitations (or benefits) of semantics. 

Have you ever had the sensation that the tune and lyrics are a bad match?
cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi neer, yes I can say that much lyrical content does not match the music. I would think that it is because the artist is 'trying'. I play drums, I really enjoy polyrhythm, which to me is also a language. Something like complex number sets... music can be entirely fractal if it is allowed to do so. I hope that made sense...


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 23, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Music has always fascinated me. It seems almost like language. I have often had the sensation that a(n instrumental) musical phrase is communicating something but completely without the limitations (or benefits) of semantics.
> 
> Have you ever had the sensation that the tune and lyrics are a bad match?
> cn


I am a musician and guess that 90% of the music I am famiiar with I don't know the lyrics to, vocal melody yes, lyrics no. All to often if I read the actuall lyrics they are different than I heard. And of the 10% of the songs I know the lyrics to I often feel they don't fit the song.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2011)

mexiblunt said:


> I am a musician and guess that 90% of the music I am famiiar with I don't know the lyrics to, vocal melody yes, lyrics no. All to often if I read the actuall lyrics they are different than I heard. And of the 10% of the songs I know the lyrics to I often feel they don't fit the song.


I have a tough time understanding sung lyrics. that part of my pattern recognition wetware has always been a bit patchy. What I like though are "mondegreens" ... examples of lyrics that weren't really there. A classic is thinking Jimi said " 'scuse me while I kiss this guy". 

I always thought that the last line of "Stairway" was about Ant Cheese.
I also grin everytime I hear Floyd singing "We don't want no education" ...
(no dog's orgasm in the classroom)
cn


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 23, 2011)

Last line of paranoid. "I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but it's too late".
(end your)

I wonder how many sabbath records were burned/crushed from just this one alone? let alone whatever the backwards stuff was all about? Evil Evil band! 
Thats my modern day phat.


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 23, 2011)

antspants1234 said:


> 5 scences
> 
> Smell
> Hear
> ...


reminds me of the who
http://youtu.be/QV_9pn7MGUo


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> you can hear it, see it, and feel it through vibrations.
> 
> Deaf peope "hear" music through vibrations.




...does / can it move people to tears?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

mexiblunt said:


> Last line of paranoid. "I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but it's too late".
> (end your)
> 
> I wonder how many sabbath records were burned/crushed from just this one alone? let alone whatever the backwards stuff was all about? Evil Evil band!
> Thats my modern day phat.


Recently, I thought of recording a christian record backwards and playing it back to them.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 23, 2011)

You Should!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

mexiblunt said:


> You Should!


 "SEE?? RIGHT THERE! he says 'hate your neighbor"


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 23, 2011)

Who said what now?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

mexiblunt said:


> Who said what now?


...sorry, enacting the moment.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 23, 2011)

Ahhh those are your lyrics in your backwards song.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

mexiblunt said:


> Ahhh those are your lyrics in your backwards song.



Yep, and I'm fairly high so, didn't mean to be vague.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm in the same boat.  made the vague very vague. lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

mexiblunt said:


> I'm in the same boat.  made the vague very vague. lol


...cheers, I'll work on that because I don't see myself being any less stoned this evening


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm a professional musician, and I've always been fascinated by the fact that non-lyrical music affects people in similar ways across the globe, i.e. minor chords and keys evoke sad/melancholy feelings, and major keys and chords evoke happy or upbeat feelings, or slow tempos generally bring a feeling of peace and tranquility, while faster tempos elicit excitement and energy, etc.. Why should this be so? Without lyrics telling us what the song is about, how are specific combinations of vibrations and tempi affecting us in such similar ways? When I was a child, I wanted to be a sort of Joseph Campbell of this phenomena, as there was very little to no research in this area. I think there are some who are currently doing research on this topic, but I haven't looked into it...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 24, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...can you touch it?
> 
> ...do you feel it?
> 
> nb: this is not a God thread




You cant physicaly reach out and touch sound, but you can ad your touch to a sound,Just the same way you cant taste music,but you can make a tasty jam of a song.Of course you can feel it,it is a whole universe unto itself ,with so many different feels.Not just emotionaly but physicaly the sound waves bombard your sensory array to produce the overall sensations,its within the sound frequencies and dynamic tempo which will determine the impression of the produced sound.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 24, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm a professional musician, and I've always been fascinated by the fact that non-lyrical music affects people in similar ways across the globe, i.e. minor chords and keys evoke sad/melancholy feelings, and major keys and chords evoke happy or upbeat feelings, or slow tempos generally bring a feeling of peace and tranquility, while faster tempos elicit excitement and energy, etc.. Why should this be so? Without lyrics telling us what the song is about, how are specific combinations of vibrations and tempi affecting us in such similar ways? When I was a child, I wanted to be a sort of Joseph Campbell of this phenomena, as there was very little to no research in this area. I think there are some who are currently doing research on this topic, but I haven't looked into it...




...awesome. Back in the day folks were terrified by the tritone. My thought is that is brought them closer to themselves. Or, helped organize their inner being in a way they had yet to experience.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 24, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Just the same way you cant taste music,but you can make a tasty jam of a song.


sweet! I like that.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Sep 24, 2011)

i love the high vibration music rhythms i hear. and produce my self.

[video]http://youtu.be/VzyvK6XHewQ[/video]

birds view freestyle


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...awesome. Back in the day folks were terrified by the tritone. My thought is that is brought them closer to themselves. Or, helped organize their inner being in a way they had yet to experience.


I love composers that push the envelope, if for no other reason than to freak people out of their comfort zones  I play a lot of 20th century classical composers and there are chord structures and unique development sections that elicit feelings in me that I've never experienced before, and not all of them are comfortable. You can feel yourself stretching to attempt to understand what the composer's idea is, and that capacity for new emotional depth is often translated to other areas of life. Way cool...


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 24, 2011)

music is energy , so be careful


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 25, 2011)

since i have two 12 inch rockford punch p3's in a hatchback i get to feel my music quite alot lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I've listened to this more than a person should 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PbpRlqqzSD4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbpRlqqzSD4 ...just in case I fkd that up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ Hell, yeah! My ex-wife LOVED the Doors and got me into them. That's a good track. I know I've listened to these guys WAY too much (esp. this track):

[video=youtube;qpC4C95SQ5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpC4C95SQ5k[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 25, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Hell, yeah! My ex-wife LOVED the Doors and got me into them. That's a good track. I know I've listened to these guys WAY too much (esp. this track):




"and then they went... 1, 2, 3, 4...." 

I can see the people who were pretty messed-up while listening to that for the first time lookin' like they just tripped on their shoe laces thinking it was a straight-up 4/4.

Totally fun to play as a drummer.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 25, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I love composers that push the envelope, if for no other reason than to freak people out of their comfort zones  I play a lot of 20th century classical composers and there are chord structures and unique development sections that elicit feelings in me that I've never experienced before, and not all of them are comfortable. You can feel yourself stretching to attempt to understand what the composer's idea is, and that capacity for new emotional depth is often translated to other areas of life. Way cool...


...mind if I ask which instrument? By 'chord structures' I'm guessing guitar with some piano?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxqWiRCg4mM

...so good. Porcupine Tree is quite adventurous.

...Incubus - undeniably so 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXMR3vTV8bQ

...just braiding a thread.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...mind if I ask which instrument? By 'chord structures' I'm guessing guitar with some piano?


Violin, actually, though I love classical guitar (rock, too). I play with my pianist buddy mostly...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 27, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Violin, actually, though I love classical guitar (rock, too). I play with my pianist buddy mostly...




That's awesome, the violin is not what most people think it is! My introduction to playing with a violinist was in high school...french jazz. Weird combo, actually


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> That's awesome, the violin is not what most people think it is! My introduction to playing with a violinist was in high school...french jazz. Weird combo, actually


French Jazz is awesome like Django Reinhardt and Stephane Grappelli! Those guys ROCKED!

Starts rockin' at about 1:30 in...

[video=youtube;gV6AB3WsNcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV6AB3WsNcM[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> "and then they went... 1, 2, 3, 4...."
> 
> I can see the people who were pretty messed-up while listening to that for the first time lookin' like they just tripped on their shoe laces thinking it was a straight-up 4/4.
> 
> Totally fun to play as a drummer.


Yeah, I STILL am not sure what the meter is on this one. You're a drummer? That's cool. I love bands that fuck with meter and tempi all over the place (Tool is my favorite, but King Crimson, Mars Volta and Frank Zappa all do it), keeps it interesting...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 27, 2011)

I think music is the soundtrack to our lives, and I try to play as much and as many different types as possible. Music to me is the only form of entertainment that can be completely enjoyed on all levels. TV and movies and books require a suspension of disbelief I sometimes find difficult. Video games and sports focus on fun without delivering quality. Music speaks to the soul and profoundly reflects the human spirit.

I have an appreciation for nearly all music, with the exception of the soulless product which comes from the pop industry. The only music I flat out can not sit through is EMO. EMO is the devil! 

I like much variety and a healthy dose of discord in my music. I tend to favor avant garde bands that combine elements from all musical styles with heavy metal overtones. Mr. Bungle, Dog Fashion Disco, Pigface, Tub Ring, Infected Mushroom, ect. I like contrast. I like ordered chaos, erratic melody, awful beauty, and screaming/growling blended with silky smooth singing. 

Mild example
[video=youtube;Jt856_nRxQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt856_nRxQk[/video]

Extreme example
[video=youtube;G28QuDbUc0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G28QuDbUc0g[/video]

I also like beautiful or upbeat music about disturbing things

Beautiful
[video=youtube;FcVkMGA6Sgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcVkMGA6Sgw[/video]

Upbeat
[video=youtube;OFKUnfwBPTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFKUnfwBPTU[/video]

And of course sometimes I am just stoned and like good stoner music

[video=youtube;Ah-OPwpQCwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah-OPwpQCwk[/video]

[video=youtube;9yC3ZtFNajw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yC3ZtFNajw[/video]

I especially like female vocals from sensual to crass.

sensual
[video=youtube;W8Lzd6QfoTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8Lzd6QfoTc[/video]

crass
[video=youtube;i5x7lvSImIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5x7lvSImIM[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 27, 2011)

heisenberg that upbeat song was funny as FUCK dude singin all happy about killin a bitch. speakin of heisenberg ive been watchin the shit outa breakin bad on netflix lately. show is awesome


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey, Heis. I see Beck in your selection, most of the bands you listed I'm not familiar with. I love this forum because I always get turned onto great, new shit. Beck's one of my favorite composers, just genius. Good insight (as usual) on why music is more fulfilling than other art forms. Except for EMO which does, indeed, suck  Don't care for country much,, either...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 27, 2011)

Coldplay sucks, but I love this version of Viva la vida.... Dirty heads are fuckin' awesome!

[video=youtube;tlytqteLkSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlytqteLkSE[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 27, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, I STILL am not sure what the meter is on this one. You're a drummer? That's cool. I love bands that fuck with meter and tempi all over the place (Tool is my favorite, but King Crimson, Mars Volta and Frank Zappa all do it), keeps it interesting...



...that is certain (...I mean, messing with the time in a song. I like to make the time 'stretch', if that makes any sense. Almost like a well-timed stagger.). On the heavier side I love technical, progressive metal. Something about how tight the sound and playing is. But in that sense, I'm a purist, I usually only listen to well produced, blah-blah. None of the 'shitty for the sake of shitty' bands, which metal has a lot of. But on the more 'loose' side of production, which I really enjoy also, is:

[video=youtube;q2SaGDiju48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2SaGDiju48[/video]




...this might seem extreme, but if you can make the almost 11 minutes there are gems in here. In my opinion this band writes opera. Great musicians. If you didn't have lyrics though you'd be screwed. 




[video=youtube;SOous91wrtE]http://www.youtube.com/embed/SOous91wrtE[/video]



...ultra heavy technical madness. One of my personal favorites. Can't always handle the vocals to be honest...  Musically amazing. Meshuggah.




[video=youtube;3mTyr5lVlVE]http://www.youtube.com/embed/3mTyr5lVlVE[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 28, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> I think music is the soundtrack to our lives, and I try to play as much and as many different types as possible. Music to me is the only form of entertainment that can be completely enjoyed on all levels. TV and movies and books require a suspension of disbelief I sometimes find difficult. Video games and sports focus on fun without delivering quality. Music speaks to the soul and profoundly reflects the human spirit.
> 
> I have an appreciation for nearly all music, with the exception of the soulless product which comes from the pop industry. The only music I flat out can not sit through is EMO. EMO is the devil!



...there's a lot that you wrote which is agreeable, and I don't want to look overly-agreeable by listing them all.  The pop industry worries me... it makes suburban youth think they've grown up in (enter the name of a reaaally hard place to live which is overflowing with severe crime here). It seems to have also created a generation of parents that would have their kids look like (enter famous 'whatever' star here) because with your child's 'potential' fame comes a way to pay for the bullshit life you've 'bought' for yourself. That's a broad, sweeping generalization right there, but hey...

I have to say also that Beck was the only artist I'd seen before.

[video=youtube;fMaiZk6QjFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMaiZk6QjFk[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2011)

I must admit I have a bias when it comes to mainstream music. I had a few slipknot songs on my playlist and I recently heard them on a local metal station, so I removed it. I don't like listening to what everyone else is listening to.

Songs which deal with issues we discuss in this sub-forum

[video]http://www.lp33.tv/102340/?video=7955[/video] *<-- if you have the only valid opinion in a world full of invalid ideas, does that effectively make you invalid?*

"How Can I Sleep At A Time Like This
The Answers Pointless, The Questions Amiss
To Err is Human, Conclusion A Mistake
How Can I Afford To Stay Awake"



[video=youtube;D0wtNqQbNQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0wtNqQbNQA[/video]

[video=youtube;2n1ymVci8VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n1ymVci8VI[/video]

[video=youtube;d5R8kok_4d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5R8kok_4d4[/video]

[video=youtube;3JdWlSF195Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JdWlSF195Y[/video]

[video=youtube;lhTSfOZUNLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhTSfOZUNLo[/video]

[video=youtube;20LWam5KMQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20LWam5KMQg[/video]

Id be interested in hearing other examples of songs which deal with science and critical thinking topics.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Id be interested in hearing other examples of songs which deal with science and critical thinking topics.




[video=youtube;aAYVY2eLMck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAYVY2eLMck[/video]


[video=youtube;zSgiXGELjbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSgiXGELjbc[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;bUVaM6CdJ1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUVaM6CdJ1I[/video]

On my way
To the vision-come-true
I enter a galaxy rising
And I land on this
Brown and green old place
Whose wild is giant trees

Trees so strong
That they never can fall
Four suns alight
In silver grey sky
Wild river flows
With rage alive
Lions of fire approach me

Carved by the wind
And the fall of water
From the treetops
I can see the end of a time

Living respectful
Low your axe
And learn from the trees

Second dawn
Meet the sylvanlings
Passageways into the deep
Invitations to explore the forest
Lions gales and chambers

A tree trunk
Larger than a mountain
Stands on the top
Of this hill
Made of rock and mist

Living respectful
Low your axe
And learn from the trees

Henceforth
I will be always there
Planet earth will overcome
Men destroyed
Scorned and killed their lives
But the world is on her way


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you meant, but a kick ass song regardless... 

I love the neo-classical part towards the end of the song... so melodic! 3:38 till the end is my favourite part for sure!

[video=youtube;Bw3hHX5nsdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw3hHX5nsdI[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;ql_lqduzxEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql_lqduzxEk[/video]

[video=youtube;7oUorLh6TwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oUorLh6TwU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude, Circus of dead squirrels is pretty awesome lol! had never heard of them before....

[video=youtube;Rm5AzUXCFfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm5AzUXCFfo[/video]

Sick instrumental.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2011)

CoDS reminds me of BILE from the 90's, or what they could have evolved into had they actually had a message. If you like CoDS check out Ventana, practically the same group but a little less industrialized.

[video=youtube;Dqc8JNzniUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqc8JNzniUc[/video]

[video=youtube;NWWCxiTgtl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWWCxiTgtl8[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, Heisenberg - any benefits to using those bennies in my soil grow? I have AN Voodoo juice, and Sensizym - which both have microbes and shit, is there really any advantage to using the tea in soil?


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Oh, Heisenberg - any benefits to using those bennies in my soil grow? I have AN Voodoo juice, and Sensizym - which both have microbes and shit, is there really any advantage to using the tea in soil?


Voodoo juice is only bacillus bacteria, the same thing as aquashield for 10x the price. You'll want some mycos too. Mycogrow soluble is only $6 per OZ and as diverse a product as you'll find. Making a tea can help your products last longer. For soil grows I would only treat with tea once a month or so. In synthetic hydro they die so we have to add them every few days. Enzyme products will help break down organics, but will not give you true advantages of microbes such as increased root mass or disease resistance.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2011)

I think most cross-over artists are pretty lame, but there's a guy named Paul Dateh that is doing some interesting stuff. Here he is playing violin with a DJ, this kid is a fucking genius virtuoso! Check him out:


[video=youtube;36Xt-XeWnHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Xt-XeWnHM[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 29, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I think most cross-over artists are pretty lame, but there's a guy named Paul Dateh that is doing some interesting stuff. Here he is playing violin with a DJ, this kid is a fucking genius virtuoso! Check him out:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;36Xt-XeWnHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Xt-XeWnHM[/video]



a slightly different tempo but you might like rena jones 
[youtube]wa_t6VD9NhE[/youtube]

i've always like people who have been brave enough to do cross over music. some of it sucks yeah but some of the most powerfull music i have heard last years have been from crossovers 

[youtube]wdxDV3qBq4o[/youtube]
[youtube]PNTH9vwySh4[/youtube]
[youtube]ByD5ORT6Mcw[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 29, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...can you touch it?
> 
> ...do you feel it?
> 
> nb: this is not a God thread


taking psychedelics certainly can give you the illusion of touching the sound especially when you got a big enough rig  i've spent many nights dancing threw the flowing phattness but its only an illusion as fun as it is 

i can definitely feel it tho music to me is as much a mood enhancer as nearly any other drug and when in combination with any then it has the ability to make mundane experiences interesting even memorable

i would be lost without my music


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 29, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> taking psychedelics certainly can give you the illusion of touching the sound especially when you got a big enough rig  i've spent many nights dancing threw the flowing phattness but its only an illusion as fun as it is
> 
> i can definitely feel it tho music to me is as much a mood enhancer as nearly any other drug and when in combination with any then it has the ability to make mundane experiences interesting even memorable
> 
> i would be lost without my music




...lost without music... for sure


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 29, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I think most cross-over artists are pretty lame, but there's a guy named Paul Dateh that is doing some interesting stuff. Here he is playing violin with a DJ, this kid is a fucking genius virtuoso! Check him out:





...yikes, I meant to write you about Guy Lombardo! 

...in music I find that 'passion' takes on many faces. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HC0GDQtOAc


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 29, 2011)

I've always loved bebop and jazz (it's what i went to school for the first time around), Miles Davis and Thelonious Monk are prob my 2 fav's... 

[video=youtube;CttuY2L7bSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CttuY2L7bSU[/video]

Amazing version of a Duke Ellington tune...

http://grooveshark.com/s/Well+You+Neednt/1LVmk7?src=5 <--- CLICK THIS LINK FOR PURE AWESOME

Ironically, one of my favorite Miles tunes was written by Monk... lol

Listen to the solo starting at 1:00 going to 3:05.... that's improv, never to be played the same way again - never written down, or rehearsed. Total on the fly music composition. That's what it means to be a jazz musician, and it's not something a lot of people appreciate. Miles davis wasn't the most technical player, I mean, he's amazingly good - but there were people who played faster, longer, louder, and higher - but IMHO no one, and I mean NO ONE TO DATE, has had the same QUALITY of ideas flowing through them when it comes to music....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 29, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I've always loved bebop and jazz (it's what i went to school for the first time around), Miles Davis and Thelonious Monk are prob my 2 fav's...
> 
> 
> Amazing version of a Duke Ellington tune...
> ...


...really big fan of just about anything improv. love that stuff! On the fly composition is amazing - raw, I'd say.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;qGaoXAwl9kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGaoXAwl9kw[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> a slightly different tempo but you might like rena jones
> 
> 
> i've always like people who have been brave enough to do cross over music. some of it sucks yeah but some of the most powerfull music i have heard last years have been from crossovers


Thanks for sharing these, GW! I esp. liked the cocorosie, I'm going to check out more from them...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I've always loved bebop and jazz (it's what i went to school for the first time around), Miles Davis and Thelonious Monk are prob my 2 fav's...
> 
> Amazing version of a Duke Ellington tune...
> 
> ...


You have great taste, BB! I also love Jazz, I have a couple of buddies that went to Indiana U for it, and they are hot shots and play to this day. Miles is King! You're right, no one has matched his musicality and ideas. I just dug up his Sketches of Spain on vinyl and put in on at a party I had last week, everyone fucking LOVED it. Monk is another fav of mine, I have most of his Blue Note recordings on vinyl. I gotta transfer these to digital soon, but they still sound great...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 1, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for sharing these, GW! I esp. liked the cocorosie, I'm going to check out more from them...


coco rosie are brilliant first heard them a couple of months ago from a freind but i immediately liked it even tho its different to everything else i listen to
their voices are sublime
[youtube]fLAm_uOLT_0[/youtube]
[youtube]IYCoEeVTE9k[/youtube]
[youtube]tu3EcAHdHlE[/youtube]
[youtube]V8miEeuAch4[/youtube]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;lQlIhraqL7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2011)

^^My kid and I love that video! A few of those Lonely Island videos are classic, some are pretty lame. Here's my favorite:

[video]http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/iran-so-far/169811/[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;SOxLCL-9RO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOxLCL-9RO8[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 17, 2011)

Hank Williams III

[video=youtube;RAiO0snfVMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAiO0snfVMQ[/video]

Assjack (all music written, performed and produced by Hank III)

[video=youtube;ccKFxdG_d8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccKFxdG_d8s[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2011)

*in reply to Heis', your, previous 2 videos:


oooooooh my, that's sweet!  I love the span.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

...for 'neer (& all)  Can't remember which record this is from, but one of their standouts was 'taking the o out of country'...

[video=youtube;8YNzNyNpAsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YNzNyNpAsM[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;9V1fX-FvKW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V1fX-FvKW8[/video]

"...bom, bom, bommm...."


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

Supersuckers!

[video=youtube;fvn0PnjL_z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvn0PnjL_z8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

another side of the Supersuckers...

[video=youtube;QoqfFOKFbOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoqfFOKFbOg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

...in a mood today - bring this back on track. (impatient? skip to about 2:00)

[video=youtube;kS33zNuXIvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS33zNuXIvg[/video]


[video=youtube;G1pi7Dn87mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1pi7Dn87mY[/video]


*The Devil's Orchard*

This is obsidian
The grip of winter unkind
Devil will follow 
Be cast out and sworn to the dark
Take the road where devils speak
God is dead, God is dead

Throw out the darkness
Inside you, telling you now
Senses corrupted
Controlling a poisonous will
Take the road where devils speak
God is dead, God is dead

In the corner of my eye
Demon fades from the hole

Led the blind
Search you'll find
A pathway to the sun
Saw the signs
Intertwined
Forgave me all my sins
Why, Why
Oh, stigmas revealing our vices
And oh, oh, stigmas revealing our vices


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;3ZWaDq0CAqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZWaDq0CAqQ[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone, i've picked up some great ideas from this thread.

[video=youtube;Snb_rkKpIFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snb_rkKpIFw[/video]

[video=youtube;Du35ZQX_nog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du35ZQX_nog[/video]

[video=youtube;aBk13Yv3juE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBk13Yv3juE[/video]

[video=youtube;cpFGLhJNR28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpFGLhJNR28[/video]

[video=youtube;2Cd-0l-f9b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cd-0l-f9b4[/video]

[video=youtube;A6zuAZPJETk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6zuAZPJETk[/video]

[video=youtube;sgOWTM5R2DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgOWTM5R2DA[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 20, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Thanks everyone, i've picked up some great ideas from this thread.


...same here. I had an instant smile when I saw Hellcat Records - I was a major Rancid fan. Saw them live for the 'Let's go' tour. Energetic, to say the least. Felt bad for them a bit though, they came through here in January... -37 that night.



Celcius, people, celcius.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2011)

Man, Heis... I just ripped my bong about 7 times, and got SO high that I watched all 7 of the videos you posted in a row. I don't think I should have done that. I'm dizzy, you have a really eclectic musical taste...


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks. I think we all have pretty good taste here. I admire diversity.

I was thinking, we should all post a song or two which we consider to be 'desert' music. 

[video=youtube;4hKIfd6QKEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hKIfd6QKEc[/video]

[video=youtube;nKKb6rGmxnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKKb6rGmxnU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 22, 2011)

"Desert" music, eh?

[video=youtube;wxh-FfElY0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxh-FfElY0M[/video]

Is the only thing that comes to mind....



Some other random, but great tracks!

[video=youtube;0vVU7MyK9fQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vVU7MyK9fQ[/video]

[video=youtube;oP7wHOHYCdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP7wHOHYCdc[/video]

[video=youtube;wFvMOYd8Sys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFvMOYd8Sys[/video]


[video=youtube;B0mgaOUR3fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0mgaOUR3fw[/video]
Classic High School song...

[video=youtube;qul8u1Q9pKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qul8u1Q9pKA[/video]
Props for my fellow Canadian, Classified!

[video=youtube;F16OciDmQ7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F16OciDmQ7g[/video] 
(Not a huge country fan, but god damn the lyrics in this song are funny as fuck!)

[video=youtube;IF4QwWKgm8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF4QwWKgm8E[/video]
This was my 'theme' in high school, lol.... Nothing gets my blood pumping more than this song.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2011)

My favorite band of all time is Tool. The lead singer, Maynard James Keenan, is their lead singer and is also the lead singer of A Perfect Circle. They are such great musicians, and the tightest band I've heard. They're also well-read, interesting intellectual guys. They explore and write about concepts most other bands wouldn't. The guitarist, Adam Jones, is also the band's art director. Tool's art is unique and usually disturbing, and a large part of their identity. Here's some of my favorite tunes from them:

[video=youtube;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A[/video]

The next few tunes feature their music video artwork. It's intense and brilliant, and listening to the songs is much different while watching the videos as opposed to just jamming to them on the stereo:

[video=youtube;07pLGIgyfjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw[/video]


[video=youtube;UhjG47gtMCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;hglVqACd1C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8[/video]

[video=youtube;UUXBCdt5IPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUXBCdt5IPg[/video]



And here's a live song from APC...


[video=youtube;y-yL-4sxXfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-yL-4sxXfk[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 22, 2011)

...some crazy musical wave this is 

--------

...for me, this is a classic.


[video=youtube;t7zk4as9kzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7zk4as9kzA[/video]


...this one, just because.


[video=youtube;ExYsh1W22Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExYsh1W22Wo[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 22, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> My favorite band of all time is Tool. The lead singer, Maynard James Keenan, is their lead singer and is also the lead singer of A Perfect Circle. They are such great musicians, and the tightest band I've heard. They're also well-read, interesting intellectual guys. They explore and write about concepts most other bands wouldn't. The guitarist, Adam Jones, is also the band's art director. Tool's art is unique and usually disturbing, and a large part of their identity. Here's some of my favorite tunes from them:
> The next few tunes feature their music video artwork. It's intense and brilliant, and listening to the songs is much different while watching the videos as opposed to just jamming to them on the stereo:


Always enjoyed tool.... reminds me of times past, in educational institutions... complex meter changes.... 


Good times....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;dsp5OASh7bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsp5OASh7bg[/video]


I strongly encourage you to listen to this in its entirety. Please take note that this is almost entirely improvisation. 

Also, please note that improvisation is instantaneously composing music based on the chord progression of any given song/melody....

Thanks... lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;yp3UeCguVVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp3UeCguVVI[/video]

[video=youtube;NU75uz0b8EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU75uz0b8EU[/video]

This is some Zelda dubstep - with a guy rapping over it.... I was sooo skeptical of this when I first found it, but dude SPITS HOT FIRE. lol

[video=youtube;jIzczDYi8Es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIzczDYi8Es[/video]

[video=youtube;8fzuWb6Qi6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fzuWb6Qi6k[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 24, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> My favorite band of all time is Tool. The lead singer, Maynard James Keenan, is their lead singer and is also the lead singer of A Perfect Circle. They are such great musicians, and the tightest band I've heard. They're also well-read, interesting intellectual guys. They explore and write about concepts most other bands wouldn't. The guitarist, Adam Jones, is also the band's art director. Tool's art is unique and usually disturbing, and a large part of their identity.


I saw them at a really small venue in the '90's. Like... friggin' wow. Bassist says between songs "danzig doesn't know the devil, iiiiiiiiiiii know the devil" - the place was almost quiet for a second there.

[video=youtube;anb_S3R_pws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anb_S3R_pws[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 29, 2011)

Araya @ 6:30

[video=youtube;ZlfDlWiwLLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlfDlWiwLLA[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;ImnMucno1ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImnMucno1ew[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;LlQ3NK-yj0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlQ3NK-yj0w[/video]


----------



## Landmark (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;awYc9xvqnv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awYc9xvqnv0[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't like a lot of Dave Matthews, but when he was touring with Tim Reynolds doing the two acoustic guitar thing, there were a few songs I really liked. Halloween is my favorite, this videos nothing to look at but the lyrics are great...


[video=youtube;PjQoTuzJLAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjQoTuzJLAE[/video]

hey, little lonely eyes, open and staring up at me
oh desperate lover you're so fine and tasty, oh
i'm alone and i will eat you
give you a chance, you'll take my soul
give me your love and i will steal you
if i give you a chance, you'll take me all
watch man, leave it when you try
you run into my nightmares, both day and night in your fire
oh leave me here behind when you like
well, i'll run up into your light

::scatting::

lay little lover all
i have expected you
wait til i come, i'll eat with you
let me come, i'll eat with you
when i go and run away

wait man, leave it all behind
swear you are the finest, most beautiful flower
light and your happiness you fire
you're like halloween for a boy
why are you low

why do you run around me
tell me, why do you creep into my dreams
why do you try and pull me out of my tree
oh, why then, why then
watch you little fuck

run away
yeah
why this lonely
why your lonely
why your lonely love
why this lonely
why this lonely
why your lonely love
it's like halloween
you come in my void
bury you, bury you, bury you, bury you, bury you
and I can't forgive
but tell me, are you satisfied with fucking
don't walk away
don't walk away
don't walk away
i'm talking to you
lovey dove
love is hell
your love is hell
oh, why can't i leave you
love, love, love
why can't i keep you
love, love, love
why cant i give you


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 30, 2011)

Not a big DMB fan either, but halloween is a good one...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y8vO8sphPDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8vO8sphPDc[/video]

I prefer this version... I like the double bass kicks, doesn't seem like a common thing in DMB...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I prefer this version... I like the double bass kicks, doesn't seem like a common thing in DMB...


Oh, Hell yeah! That's awesome with that full orchestra, and Dave sounds exceptionally tortured here...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2011)

This guys is truly crazy! I laughed so hard toward the end of this song, I almost passed out. Thanks for turning me on to this guy, Heis...

[video=youtube;766FaHHKoE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=766FaHHKoE0[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;KHoJ26Gcp_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHoJ26Gcp_E[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;wJTYp1tvd3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q[/video]

I love Tenacious D. The guitar, lyrics, and especially Jack Black's voice... there's just something about it. lol 

So soothing....

P.S. Dave Grohl makes an awesome Satan!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I love Tenacious D. The guitar, lyrics, and especially Jack Black's voice... there's just something about it. lol
> 
> So soothing....
> 
> P.S. Dave Grohl makes an awesome Satan!



I love Tenacious D, too, I listen to them with my son a lot, he loves all the skits and most of the songs. Kyle Gass is a badass guitarist. 


This short one always cracks me up

[video=youtube;ftZTYtPAroQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftZTYtPAroQ[/video]

This one's catchy

[video=youtube;gYvkRZookFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYvkRZookFM&feature=related[/video]

I can get a 90% + on Guitar Hero on this one 

[video=youtube;qR7U1HIhxfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR7U1HIhxfA[/video]

And my favorite skit

[video=youtube;ueJ9xHtSpfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueJ9xHtSpfQ[/video]


P.S. I've got my RIU settings to 40 posts per page, and there's so many videos when I come to this thread it can take a couple minutes to load! Major commitment


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps not the most favored name in RIU  but the band itself has been a big influence.


[video=youtube;CMBufJmTTSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMBufJmTTSA[/video]


*Synchronicity I* 

With one breath, with one flow
You will know
Synchronicity

A sleep trance, a dream dance
A shaped romance
Synchronicity

A connecting principle
Linked to the invisible
Almost imperceptible
Something inexpressible
Science insusceptible
Logic so inflexible
Causally connectable
Yet nothing is invincible

If we share this nightmare
Then we can dream
Spiritus mundi

If you act as you think
The missing link
Synchronicity

We know you, they know me
Extrasensory
Synchronicity

A star fall, a phone call
It joins all
Synchronicity

It's so deep, it's so wide
You're inside
Synchronicity

Effect without cause
Sub-atomic laws, scientific pause
Synchronicity


*Synchronicity II* 

Another suburban morning
Grandmother screaming at the wall

We have to shout above the din of our Rice Crispies
We can't hear anything at all
Mother chants her litany of boredom and frustrations
But we know all her suicides are fake

Daddy only stares into the distance
There's only so much more that he can take
Many miles away something crawls from the slime at the
Bottom of a dark Scottish lake

Another industrial ugly morning
The factory belches filth into the sky
He walks unhindered through the picket lines today
He doesn't think to wonder why
The secretaries pout and preen like cheap tarts on a red light street
But all he ever thinks to do is watch
And every single meeting with his so-called superior
Is a humiliating kick in the crotch
Many miles away something crawls to the surface of a dark Scottish lake

Another working day has ended
Only the rush hour hell to face
Packed like lemmings into shiny metal boxes
Contestants in a suicidal race
Daddy grips the wheel and stares alone into the distance
He knows that something somewhere has to break
He sees the family home now looming in the headlights
The pain upstairs that makes his eyeballs ache
Many miles away there's a shadow on the door of a cottage on the
Shore of a dark Scottish lake


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;BJb1-fDgqVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJb1-fDgqVQ[/video]


Floating in red again
A deepened soil
Nothing
Empty cup
Trade not known
Showing promise of a perfect land
No regrets for a fallen ground
The omen passed
Woman possessed
Reflect on the duties held
Oceans morph to dust
Chasing the timeline
Bolts of light flash
Original storm god
The atmosphere that floats above the earth
Is corrupt for man
This we know
What has dwelt within the early dawn has gone away
That's okay
Dig
Climb
Ancient elm
Root
Ride the vine of father ground our carving
The atmosphere that floats above the earth is corrupt for man
This we know
Circle
Made of ash
Betray her presence
Huntress
Gentle breath
Listen to the poison rose


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 5, 2011)

..........


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 5, 2011)

...can't say enough good things about this.

[video=youtube;8ZylAsqE3i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZylAsqE3i0[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;geKU4rnCc6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geKU4rnCc6M[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 7, 2011)

..........


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 7, 2011)

The music that makes you shake because you can relate
[video=youtube;oC_MSR7MOZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC_MSR7MOZs[/video]

Need to make a better choice of my time, find an inner voice to help me walk along a very fine line
[video=youtube;jxjQAJKjJ74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxjQAJKjJ74[/video]

Relax, God is in control, watch the dot, take your meds, obey my demands, trust my dog...
[video=youtube;Qh-oIlKpsBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh-oIlKpsBk[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;zwmdPGR8L5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwmdPGR8L5Q[/video]

I don't wanna talk to you anymore
I'm afraid of what I might say
I bite my tongue every time you come around
'Cause blood in my mouth beats
Blood on the ground

Hand over my heart I swear 
I've tried everything I could within all my power
Two weeks and one hour I slaved 
And now I've got nothing to show
Oh if only you'd grow taller than a brick wall
From now on, gonna start holding my breath
When you come around 
And you flex that fake grin
'Cause something inside me has said more than twice
That breathing LESS air beats breathing you in, oh

I don't wanna talk to you anymore
I'm afraid of what I might say
I bite my tongue every time you come around
'Cause blood in my mouth beats
Blood on the ground

Hand over my mouth, I'm earning the right to my silence
In quiet discerning between ego and timing
Good judgment is once again proving to me
That it's still worth it's weight in gold
From now on I'm gonna be so much more wary
When you start to speak and my warm blood starts to boil
Seeing you is like pulling teeth 
And hearing your voice is like chewing tin foil

I don't wanna talk to you anymore
I'm afraid of what I might say
I bite my tongue every time you come around
'Cause blood in my mouth beats
Blood on the ground

High fives to better judgment
By saying less today, I will gain more, gain more
Low twos to you my, my fickle friend
You, you, you who brought *the art of silent war*

I don't wanna talk to you anymore
I'm afraid of what I might say
I bite my tongue every time you come around
'Cause blood in my mouth beats
Blood on the ground



...and a bit more Gojira for good measure. ...and 'cause pinch harmonics are sexy. 


[video=youtube;gERniorSjgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gERniorSjgU[/video]

Every Step you take is to the end
Chaos, duplicate the human slaves
Mother Nature so far away : Why?
Perfect is the race you dream

Right now, I make my choice
Perfection you fake is not
The soul, not a genetic code
You fools, you ignoramuses

Hatchery, the newborn to celebrate
Ashes to ashes, I see respect in the dust
Life is so perfect

Now for the weak an abortion
Celebrate perfection that grows
The flesh, a gift of science
The soul a fault of a god

Life on its way to the state of fire
From the cold taste of steel
Light embraces the dark, lava flowing free
and the cradle is...
Forgot the reasons why - We all lie so pale
On the playground of cold
Mother Nature is at saturation point
and the cradle is falling down...


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 8, 2011)

This song touches on just about ever genre posted here, get past the beginning dialog
[video=youtube;PRGOFefxMGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRGOFefxMGU[/video]

My first smell of weed came wafting out of my fathers den along with these musical notes
[video=youtube;RID-gqSw85o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RID-gqSw85o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 9, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> My first smell of weed came wafting out of my fathers den along with these musical notes


Both of these are pretty cool. I wonder if you think the wafting had an effect on you? I don't mean a secondary high, I mean that 'dad smoked the pot'. I'm sure it is obvious why I ask. My daughter figures stuff out pretty damn quick.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 9, 2011)

I absolutely love the drums in this song... the intro part, with the 2 cymbal hits on the off beat between the 2nd and 3rd beats in the second measure... sweet rolls too! 

[video=youtube;FMlT1ovf6Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMlT1ovf6Do[/video]

There are whispers, one that let me in on the upcoming, I watched and listened, ready to take hold the sight, to take over the whole damn night
I stay buried from the loss that killed me across
Never go away, hold her tightly and I love hard than I can
Only one way out

The voices are calling me, outside in
They hold the misery from breaking in...

With hours left and the light at the end is dimmer than, I watched and listened, leaving without losing tonight, her breath on skin by candlelight
I'll take the loss from my face and leave grace in it's trace
Never go away, hold her tightly
And I love harder than I can...only one way down

The voices are calling me, outside in
They hold the misery from breaking in
And one day after the rain, the loss sinks in
The photographs are along to uphold withstand

One day after the rain, when the loss sinks in
The photographs are alone to uphold and withstand
Only one day after the rain...capsized in the sea of your scent
Only one day after the rain...when abandonment is my closest friend


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 9, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I absolutely love the drums in this song... the intro part, with the 2 cymbal hits on the off beat between the 2nd and 3rd beats in the second measure... sweet rolls too!


...sounds Gavin Harrison-ish (major +). Nothing quite like tight... drumming


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, that Gavin Harrison guy is a pretty articulate drummer! Definitely sounds like he was jazz-trained....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 9, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Wow, that Gavin Harrison guy is a pretty articulate drummer! Definitely sounds like he was jazz-trained....


...his father was pro trumpet player, he (Gavin) was 'in it' from a very young age. I respect his approach. He's an honest (looking), decent guy. Pretty straight up! I'd say he's in my top 3 influences in drumming.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2011)

I fucking love Rage against the Machine! There's just nothing like them when I'm extra pissed at the Man. Zach de la Rocha has great energy, lyrics and attitude. Tom Morello revolutionized guitar playing with his awesome, innovative techniques. I was tired cleaning up the house tonight, put on Rage, and just rocked out:

This is my favorite tune from them:

Vietnow

[video=youtube;wceuDqqNtZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wceuDqqNtZM[/video]

This one's great

[video=youtube;B1T8xgHdMEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1T8xgHdMEM[/video]

Probably their best known

[video=youtube;-58-36lSqG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-58-36lSqG4[/video]

Not their best tune, but I love the attitude and sentiment

[video=youtube;6wkHk4AE4HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wkHk4AE4HY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 9, 2011)

Great addition to the lineup here man. 

"anger is a gift" - great line.

[video=youtube;Xk2uObQDKtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk2uObQDKtw[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 10, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> Both of these are pretty cool. I wonder if you think the wafting had an effect on you? I don't mean a secondary high, I mean that 'dad smoked the pot'. I'm sure it is obvious why I ask. My daughter figures stuff out pretty damn quick.


He quit smoking around that time and I didn't put 2+2 together until I was about 17.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;cRXDoQiirPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRXDoQiirPI[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2011)

In honor of those who lost their lives in WWI and WWII.

[video=youtube;Kqba0IUdiBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqba0IUdiBk[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 10, 2011)

angry yet motivational, but first some context


[video=youtube;buovLQ9qyWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buovLQ9qyWQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]

[video=youtube;Q8KecPM7SLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8KecPM7SLM[/video]

[video=youtube;C7cUmQYrYzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7cUmQYrYzI[/video]

[video=youtube;wEj_9Sa-1S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEj_9Sa-1S4[/video]

[video=youtube;X_YyZWEkGtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_YyZWEkGtA[/video]

[video=youtube;c3HlHGR6lt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3HlHGR6lt8[/video]

[video=youtube;LXXC0hFmQis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXXC0hFmQis[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 10, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> He quit smoking around that time and I didn't put 2+2 together until I was about 17.


...thanks. It's a question that's always on my mind.


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;YdfsmvvkrW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdfsmvvkrW4[/video]

[video=youtube;hly-xGmQ7ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hly-xGmQ7ng[/video]

"Enforce rules made by fools, violence and fear their tools. They dress to oppress thinkin' fear is respect and it leaves us powerless"

[video=youtube;vJvP1JpWt0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=vJvP1JpWt0I[/video]

"Lie after lie after lie after lie, a pig is a pig is a pig is a pig"


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 13, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> "They dress to oppress thinkin' fear is respect and it leaves us powerless"
> 
> "Lie after lie after lie after lie, a pig is a pig is a pig is a pig"



...that first video is maddening. Even the food tables being kicked over was ridiculous.

[video=youtube;AaFamedaS1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaFamedaS1g[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 14, 2011)

Enough anger, lets chill

[video=youtube;H9PHu_Mo-Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9PHu_Mo-Rw&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;Eo9pU1q8sy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo9pU1q8sy8[/video]

[video=youtube;mBzPGFCwiks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBzPGFCwiks[/video]

[video=youtube;84wEWP-vWQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84wEWP-vWQk&feature=youtu.be[/video]

This last one was my alarm for a year or so, fun to wake up to

[video=youtube;X-i98CtXPfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-i98CtXPfI[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;3ZWaDq0CAqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZWaDq0CAqQ[/video]


----------



## wereallthieves23 (Nov 16, 2011)

music - an art of sound in time that expresses ideas and emotions in significant forms through the elements of rhythm, melody, harmony, and color.:

[video]http://youtu.be/x-dn24cxu5g[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 16, 2011)

wereallthieves23 said:


> music - an art of sound in time that expresses ideas and emotions in significant forms through the elements of rhythm, melody, harmony, and color.:
> 
> [video]http://youtu.be/x-dn24cxu5g[/video]



Love the avatar! Nickleback is terrible.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 16, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Enough anger, lets chill
> 
> [video=youtube;H9PHu_Mo-Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9PHu_Mo-Rw&feature=youtu.be[/video]


[video=youtube;UJkxFhFRFDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA[/video]

Always liked Stan Getz and Paul Desmond, I forgot about this song; Thanks man!


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 16, 2011)

Why does nickelback suck? I think he wants to shit everytime he sings


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;k6ry4k84coQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6ry4k84coQ[/video]

Even in the initial stages of contact between European Christians and
Native Indian people the stage was set for ethnocentrism, and the
attitude towards the Indians was that of Christian superiority. The
Indians were read a proclamation in Spanish which they had no hope of
understanding, they had no hope of understanding the death sentence they
were being read, and it went something like this:
"We ask and require you to acknowledge the church as the ruler and
superior of the whole world and the high priest called pope and in his
name the king of Spain as lords of this land. If you submit we shall
receive you in all love and charity and shall leave you, your wives and
children and your lands free without servitude, but if you do not submit
we shall powerfully enter into your country and shall make war against
you, we shall take you and your wives and your children and shall make
slaves of them and we shall take away your goods and shall do you all
the harm and damage we can."

*Christians Murdered Indians* and now we have a holiday


We Should Give Thanks to People - Give Thanks to Farmers - Give Thanks to Soldiers and Veterans - Give Thanks to Doctors and Modern Medicine - Give Thanks to Engineers and Modern Technology - Give Thanks to Science and Scientists - Give Thanks to Friends and Family - But giving thanks to God is both insulting and irrelevant - Don't discount your fellow man in favor of an imaginary friend!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;SkkIwO_X4i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkkIwO_X4i4[/video]

[video=youtube;pd93N4HIoLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd93N4HIoLk[/video]

First time I had read the Bible
It had stroke me as unwitty
I think it may started rumor
That the Lord ain't got no humor

Put me inside SSC
Let's test superstring theory
Oh yoi yoi accelerate the protons
stir it twice and then just add me, 'cause

I don't read the Bible
I don't trust disciple
Even if they're made of marble
Or Canal Street bling

From the maelstrom of the knowledge
Into the labyrinth of doubt
Frozed underground ocean
melting - nuking on my mind

Yes give me Everything Theory
Without Nazi uniformity
My brothers are protons
My sisters are neurons
Stir it twice, it's instant family!

I don't read the Bible
I don't trust disciple
Even if they're made of marble
Or Canal Street bling

My brothers are protons
My sisters are neurons
Stir it twice dlja prekrastnih dam...

Do you have sex maniacs
Or schizophrenics
Or astrophysicists in your family
Was my grandma anti anti
Was my grandpa bounty bounty
Hek-o-hek-o-hej-o
They ask me in embassy!

'Cause I don't read the Bible
I don't trust disciple
Even if they're made of marble
Or Canal Street bling

And my grandma she was anti!
And my grandpa he was bounty!
And stir it twice
And then just add me!
Partypartypartypartypartyparty
now afterparty...



These guys are hilarious... lol I love his broken English, it makes it that much better!


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ excellent! Thanks BB.


This is a fan made interpretation of a Mr Bungle song. I think he did an excellent job.
[video=youtube;TwWQYg7aS5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwWQYg7aS5o[/video]

Hush me, touch me
Perfume, the wind and the leaves
Hush me, touch me
The burns, the holes in the sheets

I'm hoping the smoke
Hides the shame I've got on my face
Cognac and broken glass
All these years I've been your ashtray

Not today

I found a pink cigarette
On the bed the day that you left
And how can I forget that your lips were there
Your kiss goes everywhere, touches everything But me

Hush me, touch me
Champagne, your hair in the breeze
Hush me, touch me
Lipstick, a slap on my cheek

Your eyes cried at last
Told me everything I was afraid to ask
Now I'm dressed in white
And you've burned me for the last time

This ain't the last time

You'll find a note and you'll see my silhouette...

There's just 5 hours left until you find me dead
There's just 4 hours left until you find me dead
There's just 3 hours left until you find me dead
There's just 2 hours left until you find me dead
There's 1 more hour and then you will find me dead
There's just....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 29, 2011)

That vid is trippy as hell, Heis! lol

The song was weird; I didn't know what to think the first time I heard it, but I listened to it again, and again when I woke up; I like it now. I like his voice, it reminds me of Jim Morrison/Glen Danzig/Elvis Presley lol...

The melody during this part;

I'm hoping the smoke
Hides the shame I've got on my face
Cognac and broken glass
All these years I've been your ashtray

Really, melodic.... prob my favorite part of the song.




For some reason it reminds me of;

[video=youtube;XobHupqgNu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XobHupqgNu4[/video]



and;


http://grooveshark.com/s/American+Nightmare/4gQzCw?src=5


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 29, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> That vid is trippy as hell, Heis! lol
> 
> The song was weird; I didn't know what to think the first time I heard it, but I listened to it again, and again when I woke up; I like it now. I like his voice, it reminds me of Jim Morrison/Glen Danzig/Elvis Presley lol...
> 
> ...


The singer is Mike Patton, my favorite artist. He performs metal, opera, and everything in between. He is also the voice of all the zombies in left4dead and I am legend. Quite prolific, glad you enjoyed it. 

Check out this song, my fav Bungle track. Truly haunting.
[video=youtube;ql_lqduzxEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql_lqduzxEk[/video]

Before you advertise
All the fame is implied
With no fortune unseen
Sell the rights
To your blight
And you'll eat 

While I'm dulled by excess
And a cynic at best
My art imitates crime
Paid for by
The allies
So invest 

Now I'm finding truth is a ruin
Nauseous end that nobody is pursuing
Staring into glassy eyes 
Mesmerized
There's a vintage thirst returning
But I'm sheltered by my channel-surfing
Every famine virtual
Retrovertigo 

A tribute to false memories
With conviction
Cheap imitation
Is it fashion or disease?
Post-ironic
Remains a mouth to feed 

Sell the rights
To your blight
And you'll eat 

Now I'm finding truth is a ruin
Nauseous end that nobody is pursuing
Staring into glassy eyes 
Mesmerized
See the vintage robot wearied
Then awakened by revision theories
Every famine virtual
Retrovertigo


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;C2v2QJeXCyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2v2QJeXCyw[/video]

Mike Patton with Dillenger Escape Plan.

fccccccck 

Do you remember where you were on that day?
A day of life sentences and x-rays
My name was on that birthday cake

[Chinga]
Your mother, your father, your brother and the thing under the covers
Your lover, the others, the leeches, and the serpents and the suckers
your mother, your father, the babies, and the nurses and the doctors
Your lover, the others, the waiting room, the gurney and the druggers
Your mother, your father, your brother and the thing under the covers
Your lover, the others, the leeches and serpents and the suckers
Your mother, your father, the comas and the way the spirits hover
Your lover, the others, I thought I wasnt smart enough to suffer

Kiss me goodnight[x4]

Dreaming white satin
Kiss me goodnight [x3]

Freedom, freedom, tying your legs down
Freedom, freedom, fucking your brains out
Freedom, freedom, blowing the candle out
Freedom, freedom, waving to the crowd

And I hate long goodbyes anyway. . .


*check out Hollywood Squares


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 30, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> The singer is Mike Patton, my favorite artist. He performs metal, opera, and everything in between. He is also the voice of all the zombies in left4dead and I am legend. Quite prolific, glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Check out this song, my fav Bungle track. Truly haunting.
> [video=youtube;ql_lqduzxEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql_lqduzxEk[/video]
> ...



I think Jack Conte is really influenced by Mr. Bungle....

[video=youtube;3M60Txqxtw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M60Txqxtw4[/video]


This guy is amazing... one man band....


another of my fav JC songs...

http://grooveshark.com/s/Starlight/2Ksl4P?src=5


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, really nice. Gives me something new to explore. Thanks.

He actually reminds me more of Tub Ring than Bungle, not that there is much difference. The chimes set it off.

Second song reminds me of placebo

[video=youtube;XFMMFCRSVlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFMMFCRSVlU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Teaft0Kg-Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teaft0Kg-Ok[/video]

This is just funny... and extremely impressive!


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's another one man band, That 1 Guy

[video=youtube;gIR4ZchrHO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIR4ZchrHO4[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 1, 2011)

That shit is crazy! lol Weird... but good!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;wOwM1QnQiRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOwM1QnQiRg[/video]

...for the guitar lovers


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;pYaXFCFgMpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYaXFCFgMpA[/video]


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hNRHHpMWhpA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

http://youtu.be/hNRHHpMWhpA


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;a0AY8n6r98g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0AY8n6r98g[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 14, 2011)

I was watching a Jeb Croliss video called "grinding the crack" and this song was in it, it's pretty catchy!

[video=youtube_share;IaZMST-vHfM]http://youtu.be/IaZMST-vHfM[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 15, 2011)

^It reminds me of a time I can't remember, and a place i'm not sure i've ever been. Little slow but def catchy.

I thought I lost my music drive this week. 140k songs! Luckily it was just the enclosure.

[video=youtube;igsGgZR0F3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igsGgZR0F3Y[/video]

[video=youtube;leMAwl5NDzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leMAwl5NDzs[/video]

[video=youtube;Sd03Qqnhxck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd03Qqnhxck[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 15, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> ^It reminds me of a time I can't remember, and a place i'm not sure i've ever been. Little slow but def catchy.
> 
> I thought I lost my music drive this week. 140k songs! Luckily it was just the enclosure.
> 
> ...


I never really listened to BMG... hear a ton "about" them, but never partook... that being said, I like it. 



About the AWOLnation song, it has that... "airy-ness" to it, it kind of reminds me of Chris Cornell, of Soundgarden/Audioslave fame...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 17, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;VcW2SUuAq3I]http://youtu.be/VcW2SUuAq3I[/video]

Putrid beast
Mutant with a bloody fist
Puking acid in the night

You're diseased
Medical experiments
Took away your human life

For a fee
Just a student with no money
Grabbed a flyer
Paid the price

Sharp injection
Brain inspection
Pulsing anger
Mutant rancor

Splattered blood
Doctor laying on the floor
Larynx bleeding in your hand

Bloody teeth
First of many you'll be killing
Make your way into the street

Finally
The gasoline and dynamite
Will light the sky
For the night the night

Sharp injection
Brain inspection
Pulsing anger
Mutant rancor

There's nothing to save
You're my slave
Burn the earth
For minimum wage

Burn

Pour the gas
Light the match burn

Deth filled streets
Killed with tusks
Once held life
Now lie husks

Burn

Burn it away get fucking paid
Incinerate organic hate
Dump all the waste poison this place
Burn it away get fucking paid now

Sharp injection
Brain inspection
Pulsing anger
Mutant rancor

There's nothing to save
You're my slave
Burn the earth
For minimum wage



[video=youtube_share;pFwOu4ES7s4]http://youtu.be/pFwOu4ES7s4[/video]

We climb molten rock
Sweating, bleeding
We can't stop
Dream demons whisper spells
To punish the dwellers in earthly Hell

Starved, still we reach the top
Close our eyes, look towards the Gods
Summon fire from the Earth
Incite the flames, we fear not death!

Magma
Heats
We fear not death

Darken
Hills
We fear not death

Darken
Rock
We fear not death

Volcanic
Hills
We fear not death

Mantle crust ignites
Bleeding, heated birth
Will we die tonight?
Punished by the Earth

Highland fires burn for shelter
Incantations help no better
Frozen human
Run, they're freeing
Live forever
Horrid sculpture
Forever screaming

Mantle crust ignites
Bleeding, heated birth
Will we die tonight?
Punished by the Earth

Come and take us
We mock your anger
We laugh at your power
We fear not death
We fear not death

We challenge your fury
We'll dive into lava
We'll burn like we're cinders
We fear not death
We fear not death
We fear not death
Dive! 
We fear not death




I love Dethklok.... Brandon Small is an amazing musician!


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 17, 2011)

Dethklok is one of those bands I downloaded but never checked out, like 75% of my collection. I'm adding them to my PVP fighting playlist, fits right in.

Here's another great metal band, although I was disappointed to hear them on the radio recently. I always like songs a little less once the masses catch on to it.

[video=youtube;-7JeEnB69QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JeEnB69QE[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2011)

Snot - an old favorite...

[video=youtube;wRnkUsFCu50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnkUsFCu50[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;TwbPsImJwIc]http://youtu.be/TwbPsImJwIc[/video]

Lyrics start @ about 1:40ish .... the solos in this song are amazing.... simple but extremely melodic, with great resolutions! Some great harmonies and riffs in this song...


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;uhIGfPIJPa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhIGfPIJPa8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 26, 2011)

...thanks B and Heis for keeping this thread alive!

[video=youtube;5DZOdw5Zi9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DZOdw5Zi9A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 26, 2011)

I like to party fucking hard!
I like my rock and roll the same!
Don't give a fuck if I burn out
Don't give a fuck if I fade away

So back to the Motor-League with me 
Before I'm forced to face the wrath of a well-heeled buying public
Who live vicariously through 
Tortured-artist college-rock and floor-punching macho pabulum
Back to the Motor League I go
Once thought I drew a lucky hand
Turned out to be a live grenade 

Oh my god!
Holy shit!

Play-acting "anarchists" and Mommy's-little-skinheads, 
Death-threats and sycophants and wieners drunk on straight-edge. 
Fuck off
Who cares? 
I'd rather highlight Trip-Tiks than listen to your bullshit. 
Fuck off
Who cares- about your stupid scenes, your shitty zines, the straw-men you build up to burn?

It never ceases to amaze 
And as I'm suffering your perfection it reminds me of my own race 
To redress my own sad history of:
Mouthed feet
Eaten hats
Teated bulls
Amish phone-books
Drunken brawls

But what have we here? 
15 years later it still reeks of swill and Chickenshit Conformists 
With their fists in the air 
Like-father, like-son "rebels" bloated on korn, eminems and bizkits. 
Lord, hear our prayer: 
Take back your Amy Grant mosh-crews and fair-weather politics. 
Blow-dry my hair and stick me on a ten-speed. 
Back to the Motor League
Back to the Motor League
Back to the Motor League

I guess life is just a popularity contest
Success, the ability to perform within a framework of obedience
Just ask the candy-coated Joy-Cam rock-bands
selling shoes for venture-capitalists,
silencing competing messages,
Rounding off the jagged edges

[video=youtube_share;PGq6gNdH814]http://youtu.be/PGq6gNdH814[/video]


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 26, 2011)

hope you all like, 

[video=youtube;hirZFmRwXvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=H6Vw402IaII&amp;annotation_id=annotation _30865&amp;v=hirZFmRwXvE&amp;feature=iv[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 29, 2011)

...I used to love these guys in the 90's. Pretty much a musician's band. Very powerful drumming. These guys were talking about the 10% movement back then in a song called Information Overload.

[video=youtube;6okNaPSRdlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6okNaPSRdlI[/video]


In another life you might have been a genius
In another life you might have been a star
In another life your face might have been perfect
In another life youd drive a better car
In another life all your jokes are funny
In another life your heart is free from fear
In another life you make a lot of money
In this other life everything is clear
In another life youre always the hero
In another life you always win the game
In another life no one ever cheats you
In another life you never have to change
In another life your friends never desert you
In another life you never have to cry
In another life no one ever hurts you
In this other life your loved-ones never die
But this is the life you have
This is the life you have
This is the life you have
This is the life
In another life youre always the victim
In another life youre always the thief
In another life you are always lonely
In this other life there is no relief
In your real life treat it like its special
In your real life try to be more kind
In your real life think of those that love you
In this real life try to be less blind


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 29, 2011)

my music drive is up and down lately, depending on the network, so I have been using this thread for background noise. It's very enjoyable. Good job everyone on posting a diverse selection of great music. I haven't had a chance to hear the latest posts yet, but allow me to contribute.

This is somewhat simplistic metal, but I like the message. He speaks as if he is talking about a low life drug dealer, but then reveals that he's talking about religion. Making a point about how similar they are.

[video=youtube;1R8_nHbrTNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R8_nHbrTNg[/video]


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;wwotAry1x00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwotAry1x00&amp;hd=1[/video]
[video=youtube;VJ_v9HCQ-RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ_v9HCQ-RE&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;4-wtJuqyKko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-wtJuqyKko&amp;feature=relatedhd=1[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 31, 2011)

I really enjoy Frank Sinatra....

and this song grew on me big time....


[video=youtube_share;y6IyE3BYkn8]http://youtu.be/y6IyE3BYkn8[/video]


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, that song brings me back, Dad would put My Way on repeat over and over......Good to hear it again.

Happy New Year's eve everyone.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Sugar - oh so groovy

[video=youtube;oQjdFB3f3E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQjdFB3f3E4[/video]


[video=youtube;FkK9FWb_RDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkK9FWb_RDM[/video]

(Brothers and sisters, are you ready?)

Sometimes I stop and I wonder
How to keep myself from getting plowed under
'Cause everywhere I look I see people who suffer
For the things in life they can't get enough of

Me, I got lightnin' run through my wire
I'm gonna walk and never get tired
'Cause this a game of red rover
Where they send the righteous on over

As the struggle gets hotter and hotter
You're gonna feel your head slip below the water
If you think you need to get a little higher
Just be careful 'cause you walk through the fire

This is the game red rover
Send the righteous on over
This is the game red rover

Brothers and sisters, are you ready?
(Hey red rover, red rover)
Brothers and sisters, are you ready?
(Send the righteous on over)

Brothers and sisters, are you ready?
(Hey red rover, red rover)
Brothers and sisters, are you ready?
(Send the righteous on over)


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent selections lately.

Here's one that had to grow on me, but now I really like it. It's sorta grinds out lyrics rather than letting them flow.

[video=youtube;Jihb2lAcSGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jihb2lAcSGc[/video]

I can't defy? Revolting! Repulsive! Shocking, the notion that I can't defy the waves in the ocean.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 4, 2012)

This one is for eye


[video=youtube;f_Mdjm8L8Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_Mdjm8L8Lo[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2012)

...that was wicked, merci! A pretty good mix of all the stuff I've been listening to lately  The lyrics tell a great story, pretty intense, like he's trying to explain duende.

Have you heard of the band Failure? Another mid-nineties band that really produced some great work. I saw them live with Tool back then, speaking of intense.

[video=youtube;f5u7BVq15o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5u7BVq15o8&amp;feature=related[/video]

Someone said they'd like
to set you up
They're gonna feed on
you just sleep now
Should've know they'd
try and make you cry
They're gonna have fun
now don't fight it

Let me come undone in
your house
I need to kill some
time tonite
Let me come undone in
your mouth
I need to know that your
the same

Could've guessed you
were the only one
They wanted to laugh at
believe them
No surprise you let it
get to you
It was always there
can't hide it

Your face is easy to hate
Looking helpless
and sincere
Curls up in self-sickness
Lick your wounds and
dream of home

let me come undone in
your house
Let me come undone
and kill some time
Let me come undone in
your mouth
Let me come undone
and feel the same 

[video=youtube;5O7PORHslWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O7PORHslWk&amp;feature=related[/video]

I'll show you a trick with
ants when
The sun's high in the sky
we can
Burn them up to crispy
black shells
See them crunched by
old, slow, slick snails

Light the fuse inside the
dead bird
Feather flurries rain on
our heads
Empty nest with three
small brown eggs
We'll think of something
before the night falls

Don't hurt a fly
they all sang
Don't rape a girl
in bright may
Don't kill anyone ever
Lay still and stand
this fever

The sun's just
A big glass
We're all ants
I love you

[video=youtube;G76y-apl3VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G76y-apl3VU&amp;feature=related[/video]

She was giddy
With remorse
As she skipped
River stones
Off slick rapid
Rushing heads
Babies belched
From below
Clenching shame in
Her stomach
It felt the same as the
Last time
Cramming fear in her
White fists
Hoping this is the
Last time
She put rocks in
Her pockets
Shrunk away from the
Water's edge
Fell down hard by a tree
She stuffed shame in
Her pockets
It felt the same as the
Last time
She crammed fear in her
White fists
And hope this is the
Last time
Brainsqueals
Same as the last time
Brainsqueals
She hopes this is the
Last time


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 17, 2012)

I had never heard of Failure. It does have that 90 something sound to it. A tool feel to the lyrics and style, and I hear just a bit of grunge in there too. Thanks for posting.

Here's a group we should all know. It was a staple to my early 2000 era party years.

[video=youtube;ZHXCbfKUA9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHXCbfKUA9o[/video]

[video=youtube;Db0LVhrf6mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db0LVhrf6mY[/video]

[video=youtube;7FNhhulxe2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FNhhulxe2o[/video]

With the error that's in my mind 
And in my soul 


I'm driving blind 


I got a picture in the box 
That is bringing me to where I am 


Yet the eyes are all affixed on you not me 


For driving blind 


And the first time will be the last time 
That you believe 


You're falling as you decide 
Face down the whole world wide 
Before cannot be retrieved 


From all the way up here there's no end 
I'm flying high 
But the worst is never first 
And there's a person that'll set you straight 


Cancelling the force within my brain 
For flying high 
The simulator has been disengaged 


Indifference begins to take sides 
Face down the whole world wide 
Before cannot be retrieved 


From all the way up here there's no end 
I'm flying high 
But the worst is never first 
And there's a person that'll set you straight


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;X8tYnDNy3uU]http://youtu.be/X8tYnDNy3uU[/video]

This is a weird looking 16 year old ginger kid.... I like the "un-orthodox-ness" to this....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 23, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I had never heard of Failure. It does have that 90 something sound to it. A tool feel to the lyrics and style, and I hear just a bit of grunge in there too. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a group we should all know. It was a staple to my early 2000 era party years.


...I've been digging this stuff. I like the groove! My 2000 era party times are hard to remember


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 24, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> This is a weird looking 16 year old ginger kid.... I like the "un-orthodox-ness" to this....


I tried, twice... I just can't like it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 24, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I've been digging this stuff. I like the groove! My 2000 era party times are hard to remember


Glad you like it. Facebook is soon to have an option for you to configure one last update that will be posted after you die. (three friends, 'trustees' confirm your death) It is meant to be a final message, but I am just gonna post 'The simulator has been disengaged' and the video. Probably seems a little cheesy, but how many are gonna post freebird?

What song would you guys post?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 24, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Glad you like it. Facebook is soon to have an option for you to configure one last update that will be posted after you die. (three friends, 'trustees' confirm your death) It is meant to be a final message, but I am just gonna post 'The simulator has been disengaged' and the video. Probably seems a little cheesy, but how many are gonna post freebird?
> 
> What song would you guys post?



...crazy  I'm not sure on that one. I don't have facebook, but if I did, probably something extremely heavy and meaningful. Or in the opposite direction - I can't remember the guys name, but someone wrote an actual piece of music that was just noise. "x" amount of minutes of random, ambient noise.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 24, 2012)

the end theme to final fantasy seven


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;L9X_msJ-7OI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9X_msJ-7OI[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been wanting to post these but they didn't fit in anywhere.

This one is a good mix of horns, piano, headbanging and river dancing...
[video=youtube;sD6DnphpGkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD6DnphpGkE[/video]

This one makes a statement about kids programming today being lame, and blames Elmo.
[video=youtube;DIPJ8KlSd78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIPJ8KlSd78[/video]


You ruined a legacy 
Everything was just fine without you 
You are the enemy 
Of the 80s and the early 90s youth 
The puppeteers tripped on LSD 
Cookie Monster never gave a fuck about obesity 
The Count gave into his OCD 
Big Bird Bert and Ernie questioned their own sexuality 
A world corrupted by tickle me 
Makes.. my.. ears.. bleed...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 25, 2012)

This one is a bit more my regular style... 

[video=youtube_share;ggNaXos_GQg]http://youtu.be/ggNaXos_GQg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> the end theme to final fantasy seven


...dude, I was locked into that game. It's just my opinion, but I think that might be up there with the best of all time.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 25, 2012)

...madness - at around 2:25 - 3:30 ish these guys really distort what typical music is.

It's like what running in a dream would sound like 

[video=youtube;ZQ7liQrRMT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ7liQrRMT4[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;02TAWyd3DO8]http://youtu.be/02TAWyd3DO8[/video]

I really love these guys.... 

This song in particular, something about the rhythm of the intro guitar, and the simplicity of the drums. Then it goes into double time... and starts rockin' lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GlZyITueqWs]http://youtu.be/GlZyITueqWs[/video]

Ok one more


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 25, 2012)

...I remember doing homework in junior high listening to this song. And that makes me remember the first time I tried to write with a pencil after smoking pot. That was tuff.

[video=youtube;mnjONg6h5zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnjONg6h5zA&feature=related[/video]

...and this one - trippy, like a racing heart.

[video=youtube;rhigYab_eWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhigYab_eWQ&feature=related[/video]

...aaaaand, one more.

[video=youtube;X0PmEXlPvZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0PmEXlPvZM&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3X_lOZI9KWI]http://youtu.be/3X_lOZI9KWI[/video]

I'm late getting on the bandwagon for 'The Black Keys'.... I'm really starting to enjoy it.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 26, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> [video=youtube;L9X_msJ-7OI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9X_msJ-7OI[/video]



Reminds me of....

[video=youtube_share;7vw3jUZo9FQ]http://youtu.be/7vw3jUZo9FQ[/video]

I have weak spot for this song...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 30, 2012)

"Remember what the dormouse said"

Grace Slick was so intense, specifically in the way she looked *whistles*

[video=youtube;R_raXzIRgsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_raXzIRgsA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 31, 2012)

[youtube]mvu4fBG1EN8[/youtube]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 31, 2012)

Enjoyable selections lately. I will be exploring Snuff more, and Meshuggah is always an experience.

I started exploring alternative music around mid 90's. One of the great things about getting my license as a teen was being able to drive to the city (an hour away) to the record shop. I remember what it was like to take a gamble on a group based only on the album artwork, how difficult it was to discover under-promoted bands without the internet, and how satisfying it was to find something truly unique and enjoyable. 

Pigface was a great experimental group back in the day. They had a revolving lineup featuring members of other popular industrial groups, as a result each song is pretty different. Most of them are still on my playlists.
[video=youtube;glynTpbhtdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glynTpbhtdI[/video]

[video=youtube;gVUWIvOW9Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVUWIvOW9Jk[/video]

[video=youtube;vimB_mkZrS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimB_mkZrS8[/video]




It's hard to believe that this is 13 years old. I still think of it as innovative. I'm getting old..
[video=youtube;MMlaIgCsqEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMlaIgCsqEk[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 31, 2012)

Beef, something tells me you'll enjoy this, if you don't already know it.

[video=youtube;cQaF4msW9Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQaF4msW9Vc[/video]

And prolly this too

[video=youtube;pCeY0VL5QVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCeY0VL5QVM[/video]

And jus maybe this

[video=youtube;nEzW8aVa9Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEzW8aVa9Ug[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 31, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Beef, something tells me you'll enjoy this, if you don't already know it.
> 
> [video=youtube;cQaF4msW9Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQaF4msW9Vc[/video]
> 
> ...


You are correct sir. lol

Reminds me of Anti-Flag... haven't heard it before though, excellent find! Happy Campers is getting a DL.... still checking out the other tracks...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 1, 2012)

...definately some good stuff up here lately.

...here's some Car Bomb. Bad quality video - all I could find. That kinda surprises me, since this stuff is so mainstream 

Heis, the vocals at the end of the track start to sound like Patton did them. Totally awesome.

[video=youtube;9b4oOOXwCZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b4oOOXwCZg&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


*I think my world totally changed when jazz and metal fused. I've never been the same


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pAoao9FkHwE]http://youtu.be/pAoao9FkHwE[/video]

Great Sunday morning song... hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 6, 2012)

^worked good for Sunday night too.

[video=youtube;-o90hl19SJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o90hl19SJs[/video]

[video=youtube;eyqHvHQC6es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqHvHQC6es[/video]

[video=youtube;zaxn3p2wvos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaxn3p2wvos[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;KttC2jxjgqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KttC2jxjgqg[/video]

[video=youtube;WvbjzwEsXuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvbjzwEsXuA&amp;[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 8, 2012)

...I hope I haven't posted this one already. I'm listening to it and felt compelled to post it.

This is an undeniable groove - it's a bobblehead kind of song 

[video=youtube;mnjONg6h5zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnjONg6h5zA&amp;feature=related[/video]


...one more


[video=youtube;Mzd_qp7wG_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzd_qp7wG_Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Feb 8, 2012)

[youtube]GrCzrP-Xg0A[/youtube]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;yqkOWZYiYb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqkOWZYiYb8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 10, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> [video=youtube;KttC2jxjgqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KttC2jxjgqg[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;WvbjzwEsXuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvbjzwEsXuA&amp;[/video]


reminds me of;

[video=youtube_share;xYgzH8mXsU4]http://youtu.be/xYgzH8mXsU4[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 10, 2012)

In my quest to find unusual and innovative music I sometimes forget to revisit classic rock and metal like doors and testament. I still consider Anthrax sound of white noise to be great front to back as well. 

My cat is fascinated by the Ekoplex song for some reason. I liked it as well. Spooky and groovy.

I have mixed feelings about Avenged. I like them and hate them sometimes during the very same song. Sounds great in strings though.



Let the madness continue

get out your glow sticks and brass knuckles
[video=youtube;uvH2MKMKsrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvH2MKMKsrQ[/video]

Now grab your nightstick and disco pants 
[video=youtube;FoOUjDvY5Ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoOUjDvY5Ls[/video]
(very Bunglesque)


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 10, 2012)

BTW just to show Jesus can hang with the best of em,

Christian Industrial from the 90's, very ahead of it's time
[video=youtube;g-_lTzNrBc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-_lTzNrBc0&[/video]

[video=youtube;5cYv_Xhsi-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cYv_Xhsi-M&[/video]

And just so Satan has fair representation as well, this song is actually fuckin scary!
[video=youtube;tL-BA86UhoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL-BA86UhoE[/video]

Jesus definitely has more style but Satan rocks harder.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Feb 10, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> My cat is fascinated by the Ekoplex song for some reason. I liked it as well. Scary and groovy.


im quite interested in your cats reaction i've never seen anything but indifference from my cats towards music. if you liked ekoplex they have offered their album for free on both mp3 and lossless (good album)
http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/ekoplex-discovering-the-ancient
^they got alot of other stonking albums for you to discover there too 
i used to be a metalhead back in the day but for over 12 years now its all been about the electronic for me (metals too emotionally charged) but ive got some gems you might like 
[youtube]M74KNV2qMnE&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVTGnpyrBl25yz__wDZlsaniaVfN8_FyOo[/youtube]
i think thats the playlist of album couldn't pick one out they're all great 


edit: lol i thought the 2unlimeted album was the 2unlimited from the 90's that did no limits and tribal zone


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 12, 2012)

My black cat pays more attention to TV and music than any cat I have had. He gets quite upset when he hears a dog or large cat on TV. When I play Ekoplex he seems to think someone or something is in the apartment. He goes behind the stereo to see who is there.

I like ambient music for when I am doing housework, studying, ect. I like something a bit more hardedged like infected mushroom, but Yoodrasil seems pretty unique as well. It's more interesting than most ambient I hear, more going on and perhaps less reliance on repetition. I like it.

The emotion is what I like about metal. I like raw intensity but prefer a little style as well.

Mushroomhead anyone? These guys get compared to slipknot because of their elaborate costumes and for having lots of members. (multiple vocals, percussionists, ect) To me they sound more like a Manson x Mudvayne x Pantera cross. In any case they have been around longer than most of the bands they are accused of ripping off.

[video=youtube;Uvthz9-0n38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvthz9-0n38[/video]

[video=youtube;8npy2znO2Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8npy2znO2Jk[/video]

[video=youtube;125g3cplFR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=125g3cplFR8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 12, 2012)

...man, This is not an exit and Burst are awesome songs.

...here's one from State of Euphoria, then from Spreading the Disease:

[video=youtube;vhrqgSUZvJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhrqgSUZvJU[/video]

[video=youtube;d9Xuo4PNfR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Xuo4PNfR4[/video]


...and from one of my most life-altering, musical record experiences:


[video=youtube;XzROUbQJ3e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzROUbQJ3e4[/video]


I think Mushroom Head were in the same set as Mnemic. They were also a band 'up against' Slipknot (a band that became what it 'hated'.)

Good stuff, sans theatrics 


[video=youtube;B6mP1w2T5-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6mP1w2T5-4[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 12, 2012)

...and some Living Sacrifice, on the analogue 

[video=youtube;VEdnqYx3KEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEdnqYx3KEU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Feb 13, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I like ambient music for when I am doing housework, studying, ect. I like something a bit more hardedged like infected mushroom, but Yoodrasil seems pretty unique as well. It's more interesting than most ambient I hear, more going on and perhaps less reliance on repetition. I like it.


is the pre or post "im the supervisor" infected? i used to be a big fan and saw them live a few times around a decade ago but was very let down by their turn of direction from that album onwards 
was quite a good thing in the end as i started to pay more attention to what else there was away from the isratrance scene. first i found suomi trance (a kinda anarchic offshot of goa)
then i found what i really love, forest psy (a roaring form of dark straight from woods of Scandinavia) 
[youtube]gcz6bmJQBYs[/youtube]


> The emotion is what I like about metal. I like raw intensity but prefer a little style as well.


lol like raw intensity eh? try this 
[youtube]Fp0IiyEW46Q[/youtube]

heres the album in full (2 cd) it all runs into each other hard to get full effect
if i had access to a floatation it would be only album i'd take as i think its perfect for it
lol that and properly pissing off my neighbors 
[youtube]drcm3O-cOkg[/youtube]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;V8seEI9GdyM]http://youtu.be/V8seEI9GdyM[/video]

Fucking love Bad Religion.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;0wvbpjE7gzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wvbpjE7gzQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2012)

Good one, eye ^^ Enjoyed it.


Here's one lost in the rollback.

[video=youtube;tJjhjcBGjpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJjhjcBGjpU&amp;[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> is the pre or post "im the supervisor" infected?



I came on board with Converting Vegetarians but the album with the most songs I like is Legend Of The Black Shawarma. What is the distinction with supervisor?




> lol like raw intensity eh? try this
> [youtube]Fp0IiyEW46Q[/youtube]


This was good. I definitely find it interesting but it seems more along the lines of organized noise than music. No clear emotions came through, no hooks that would 'catch' in my brain. Reminds me of some old Front Line Assembly. It's hypnotic and well produced. I would def want to hear it at a laser show. I can see how it would tease the brain under the right conditions.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2012)

Sometimes I find myself repeatedly watching a video/song not because I like it, because it's a trainwreck. Here is a good example.


Why is this song popular?


[video=youtube;EUuXIVsooV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUuXIVsooV0[/video]


The only lyrics are in the first 60 seconds of the song and he rhymes words with themselves, which isn't really rhyming. They act like the song is such a burn on whomever the subject is, but all they say is "get on outta here". My Grandma used to demonstrate more talented rhyming trashtalk on her back porch with a broomstick. I get more entertainment by throwing rocks at a garage door, yet I find myself watching this almost daily, trying to figure out the appeal I suppose.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2012)

Dr Pepper has always had the most mindless and sheep breeding commercials since the 80's. Their new campaign shows a bunch of people dancing and singing about how unique they are, yet they are all dressed in the same red shirt that labels which stereotype they fit into.
[video=youtube;02vku-6fZWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02vku-6fZWQ[/video]
If drinking this soda makes you jump around the street like an idiot maybe you should stop drinking it. When is the last time you smoked a joint and went sliding across cars singing about it? This type of behavior should be illegal. Dr Pepper seems to be insidiously taking over the population and they are all marching of to some sinister purpose.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2012)

But that isn't the commercial that fascinates me. This is.


[video=youtube;2x2W12A8Qow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x2W12A8Qow[/video]


There are lots of things I can't figure out here. Why are they acting as if the web is brand new and it's gonna murder television? Was this made in 96? Why are there scantly clad women holding briefcases of money? Why is some no name rapper riding the coattails of some youtube kid? Why are they slowly and constantly nodding their heads in confirmation? If they like the soda so much, why are they splashing it around and pouring it out? Why is there some cherry head guy dancing around? Why do they throw liquid chocolate on a squirrel? Exactly what message are they conveying here?

My buddy swears that I am the only person to ever watch that video all the way through more than once. He leaves if I put it on.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2012)

Then there is this 'cover' by an Otep fan. This is truly one I can not look away from. So many questions... Is this a woman or a man? Why does she/he not have teeth? Did Donna like the video?
[video=youtube;S5RrLIE0RFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5RrLIE0RFs[/video]

Is this a good example of the youtube culture not being able to self evaluate, or just some clueless crackhead?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> But that isn't the commercial that fascinates me. This is.
> 
> 
> There are lots of things I can't figure out here. Why are they acting as if the web is brand new and it's gonna murder television? Was this made in 96? Why are there scantly clad women holding briefcases of money? Why is some no name rapper riding the coattails of some youtube kid? Why are they slowly and constantly nodding their heads in confirmation? If they like the soda so much, why are they splashing it around and pouring it out? Why is there some cherry head guy dancing around? Why do they throw liquid chocolate on a squirrel? Exactly what message are they conveying here?
> ...


Was this commercial actually sponsored by Dr. Pepper? It's too bad, I used to like Dr. Pepper...

Here's another head-scratcher, Dr. Pepper 10. What is in it that women aren't supposed to consume? Extra testosterone? 


[video=youtube;3iuG1OpnHP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iuG1OpnHP8[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Was this commercial actually sponsored by Dr. Pepper? It's too bad, I used to like Dr. Pepper...


Heh, yep. Real effective marketing when you can even tell just what the product is eh?



> Here's another head-scratcher, Dr. Pepper 10. What is in it that women aren't supposed to consume? Extra testosterone?


Haha, that one is new to me. Since I download everything I watch I very rarely see commercials, which is good because I spend too much time deconstructing them. I sometimes get worked into a frenzy and can't enjoy the show I was watching. That commercial is a good example. A blatant attempt to make their diet product acceptable to men. I suppose it doesn't hurt to encourage people to consume less calories, but you'd think they could find a way to do it which downplays the stereotypical dichotomy between the sexes rather than exploits it.

Perhaps we should start a 'commercials' thread to philosophize about. Er maybe I did that once... Smoking Charlie Sheen right now...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 20, 2012)

^reverse psych, imo. What happens when you tell someone not to? Especially women? My thought here is that woman is playing man's role these days...in a million and one ways. Marketing will be to the 'men' of the house now, however silky smooth they may be. Women also buy the most product that will counter the adverse reactions of having ingested the brew. Teeth whiteners, man!

*shrugs* dunno...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rjFaenf1T-Y]http://youtu.be/rjFaenf1T-Y[/video]

Love this song...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QwOU3bnuU0k]http://youtu.be/QwOU3bnuU0k[/video]

Had this song in my head all week....


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2012)

It's easy to get Stevie's songs stuck in your head, amazing melodies with cool key modulations. I've always loved this song since the 90s when the Bulls dominated basketball, there were 2 or 3 Nike commercials that featured Jordan's magic with this song in the background:

[video=youtube;_a1LogyX9Uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a1LogyX9Uw[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2012)

What's this one video per post shit? Didn't we all used to include multiple videos per post? RIU loses our data, takes away the 'like' feature, and now is limiting video inserts? Frustrating! Anyway, I still find myself singing this one often:

[video=youtube;wDZFf0pm0SE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 21, 2012)

The site is in a once bitten twice shy sort of mode, hence the restriction on video posts and likes. It is an appropriate response, although I agree that it is a pain.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 21, 2012)

^ oh the funkiness! Love it


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> The site is in a once bitten twice shy sort of mode, hence the restriction on video posts and likes. It is an appropriate response, although I agree that it is a pain.


Thanks for answering that, Heis. I don't understand how inserting multiple videos in a single post as opposed to a single video in multiple posts is any safer, and how does the 'like' feature compromise site security?


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 21, 2012)

Anything that is resource intensive has the potential to be exploited. Our problems did not come from these areas, but restricting them is part of the protocol. It's par for the course and if the admins didn't restrict them they would be slacking.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;aSw4eOsQMf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSw4eOsQMf8[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;iJ4T9CQA0UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4T9CQA0UM[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 27, 2012)

^ fck that's funny 

*like*


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2012)

Hilarious, Heis! Where do you find this shit?


P.S. I just watched episode 2 & 3, I must be bored...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 2, 2012)

New Meshuggah

[video=youtube;DW2sWSgofbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW2sWSgofbg[/video]

Lozenge?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 2, 2012)

...this thread has issues now, posting is finicky.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;uFtvkPqqquo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFtvkPqqquo[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought this was beautiful and fascinating. Music truly brings us into a unique, maybe even healthy, mind state. It's funny, I'm a musician but I never looked to see if any valid studies have been done on whether or not music actually improves one's health. Anyway, take a look at this:

[video=youtube;NKDXuCE7LeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NKDXuCE7LeQ#![/video]


----------



## d7b (Apr 12, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> New Meshuggah
> 
> [video=youtube;DW2sWSgofbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW2sWSgofbg[/video]
> 
> Lozenge?


These bastards make me want to get an 8 string guitar. I wouldn't need the extended range from my 7 string Baritone, but would think I was pretty cool playing what they use  These guys have certainly practised their rhythm exercises


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Apr 12, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...can you touch it?
> 
> ...do you feel it?
> 
> nb: this is not a God thread[/QUOTE]when you look in the mirror ,what do.. you... see


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Apr 12, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...can you touch it?
> 
> ...do you feel it?
> Sex&
> nb: this is not a God thread


oh wait I, think I'm in the wrong forum this is spirituality& sex&I
Philosophy not music...and I feel it...I believe...I believe......I look in the mirror and I see!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 12, 2012)

420IAMthatIAM said:


> eye exaggerate said:
> 
> 
> > ...can you touch it?
> ...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 14, 2012)

...totally amazing.

[video=youtube;FPZsYAphUSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPZsYAphUSg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;E2uqaO1jRyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2uqaO1jRyk&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 24, 2012)

...I would have been listening to this while playing castlevania on nes and being a bit freaked out during some of the parts  It was like a soundtrack to the game for me.

[video=youtube;ox_ho7y1iGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox_ho7y1iGU[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 25, 2012)

I can not count the number of times I listened to this album. I was a bit disappointed because it was more mainstream sounding that their previous effort (rage for order) yet I still listened to it front to back for a year or more. My mother hated the choir chanting, thought it was pure blaspheme. Their next album was even more watered down and mainstream, which caused me to lose interest in the band.(Think Jet City Woman) I understand there has been a mindcrime 2 released which continues Nikki's story.

Here is my favorite Qeensryche song, Screaming in Digital


[video=youtube;G4PPARidRpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4PPARidRpc[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 25, 2012)

New band called knives out, featuring the only singer I consider equal to Mike Patton, Todd Smith. I've posted Todd's efforts here many times now. Dog Fashion Disco, Polkadot Cadaver, Alter Boys, El Creepo...

This song doesn't feature his vocal range, but showcases his screaming, which manages to be silky smooth and evil sounding at the same time.
[video=youtube;TkgyTVPU75s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkgyTVPU75s[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 25, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I can not count the number of times I listened to this album. I was a bit disappointed because it was more mainstream sounding that their previous effort (rage for order) yet I still listened to it front to back for a year or more. My mother hated the choir chanting, thought it was pure blaspheme. Their next album was even more watered down and mainstream, which caused me to lose interest in the band.(Think Jet City Woman) I understand there has been a mindcrime 2 released which continues Nikki's story.
> 
> Here is my favorite Qeensryche song, Screaming in Digital
> 
> ...



...so cool, thanks for posting that one. I was (kind of still am) a big fan of these guys. They started out sounding somewhat 'maiden-ish' and moved to a more prog-like sound. Then, as you said, they got polished.

Either way, Screaming in Digital is one my favorite tracks from them


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 25, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> New band called knives out, featuring the only singer I consider equal to Mike Patton, Todd Smith. I've posted Todd's efforts here many times now. Dog Fashion Disco, Polkadot Cadaver, Alter Boys, El Creepo...
> 
> This song doesn't feature his vocal range, but showcases his screaming, which manages to be silky smooth and evil sounding at the same time.


...this is cool too. I like it - reminds me a little of Drowningman.

[video=youtube;idi9uUPo250]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idi9uUPo250[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 26, 2012)

...a canadian classic - recorded in the states 

[video=youtube;cV4GAlI4C_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4GAlI4C_Q[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 1, 2012)

I have been looking to post this song just about every week since this thread started but could never find it, and someone finally uploaded it to youtube. 5 views.

Hope you enjoy

[video=youtube;OJTreIBHVVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJTreIBHVVM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Her flame burns twice as bright, But only half as long. When she looks down inside, She melts away to her song


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGGCJaKUFM8


----------



## Heisenberg (May 2, 2012)

Happy birthday to me. 

If you guys know me at all, you probably know my feelings toward birthday celebration.

[video=youtube;sa48Nq3Qw8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa48Nq3Qw8I&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 3, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> If you guys know me at all, you probably know my feelings toward birthday celebration.
> 
> [video=youtube;sa48Nq3Qw8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa48Nq3Qw8I&amp;feature=fvst[/video]



...ok, well, happy birthday anyway man


----------



## Heisenberg (May 3, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...ok, well, happy birthday anyway man


Thank you


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 3, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Thank you


...no worries  How far along are you?


----------



## Heisenberg (May 3, 2012)

I have made 28 trips around the sun. I think it's safe to say you and I (eye and I) are the only two left interested in this thread. Doesn't detract from the enjoyment though. I plan to keep this going for at least a full year.

BTW thanks for posting Drowning Man, I've added some of their songs to my PVP fighting playlist (warcraft)


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> If you guys know me at all, you probably know my feelings toward birthday celebration.


Happy Birthday, Heis! 28, huh? You a youngin'. You're a Taurus just like me (I'm on the 18th), whatever the fuck that means  I know that you don't put much stock in these celebrations, but I for one am glad your mom fucked your dad exactly when she did. It's good to have you around...

P.S. Loved the Open Hand song, and I'm going to pass that birthday song around...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2012)

I love rap, rap and classical is 90% of what I listen to. I like the underground shit. I don't like most rap that's out there, real garbage. But in the hands of a Master, it's an amazing art form. My favorite rapper is Sage Francis (the better half of the group Non-Prophets), and he's got it all: Passion, amazing lyrics, elitist, fearless, intellectual, and very well-read. I really relate to most of what he has to say. Thought I'd post some of his work that you guys might enjoy:

Mermaids are Sea-Sluts

[video=youtube;ixM8ItgEr7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixM8ItgEr7Q[/video]

Here's as mainstream as he gets, and his only music video as far as I know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiV2stUu5RE

Some humorous satire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9641HVXaiE

Some fun, dark misogyny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR56Y39b3q4

And he's one of the most genius free-style artists, here's a good example of his off the cuff shit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN6qw4VY0kk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ0V2FQjofU


----------



## Heisenberg (May 3, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Birthday, Heis! 28, huh? You a youngin'. You're a Taurus just like me (I'm on the 18th), whatever the fuck that means  I know that you don't put much stock in these celebrations, but I for one am glad your mom fucked your dad exactly when she did. It's good to have you around...
> 
> P.S. Loved the Open Hand song, and I'm going to pass that birthday song around...


Heh, thanks Tyler. I'll be sure to pass your gratitude along to my mother.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I have made 28 trips around the sun. I think it's safe to say you and I (eye and I) are the only two left interested in this thread. Doesn't detract from the enjoyment though. I plan to keep this going for at least a full year.
> 
> BTW thanks for posting Drowning Man, I've added some of their songs to my PVP fighting playlist (warcraft)



...sweet! 28 was...erm...can't remember  

But, the music must live on...if only for a year. What happened to bb anyway?


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;T3Y24SNfH2Q]http://youtu.be/T3Y24SNfH2Q[/video]

Better late than never, Heis...


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 4, 2012)

happy b.day heis
[youtube]Ed-crDtceJg[/youtube]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 4, 2012)

RIP MCA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g&ob=av2e


----------



## Heisenberg (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the bday wishes guys, enjoyed the songs. Nice to see everyone's still on board as well. And welcome to Chief. 

This song make me think of this forum...
[video=youtube;GFlf3TGiRO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFlf3TGiRO4[/video]

And where you been BB?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVr4UP9ntLs&feature=share


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Thanks for the bday wishes guys, enjoyed the songs. Nice to see everyone's still on board as well. And welcome to Chief.
> 
> This song make me think of this forum...
> [video=youtube;GFlf3TGiRO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFlf3TGiRO4[/video]
> ...



I've been a bit put off by RIU in the last while... the whole Kev/doggies nuts thing, and the whole cover up of letting members know about mods getting busted and NARCing on members, it honestly just hasn't felt very welcoming anymore...

I pop in and check the LED forum, and such, there are a select few people on RIU that I rather enjoy keeping in touch with


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2012)

This song is stuck in my head.... been stuck in my head for a week straight. I wake up with this song in my head...

[video=youtube_share;FQLGhPHzxjc]http://youtu.be/FQLGhPHzxjc[/video]


He looks like a strange Mark Walberg/Val Vilmer cross..... weird... lol


----------



## Heisenberg (May 6, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> I've been a bit put off by RIU in the last while... the whole Kev/doggies nuts thing, and the whole cover up of letting members know about mods getting busted and NARCing on members, it honestly just hasn't felt very welcoming anymore...
> 
> I pop in and check the LED forum, and such, there are a select few people on RIU that I rather enjoy keeping in touch with


Sorry you feel this way. I was concerned myself, but the whole thing quickly started smelling like BS. As Judge Judy says, if it doesn't make sense it's not true. The authorities are wicked, mixing lies with truth, and they know exactly which details cause dissension. 

I do feel you on the rest of the drama, and the staff is discussing ways to circumvent such dis-enjoyment.


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2012)

http://youtu.be/stYPo9bHiFI

The Go Getter


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Sorry you feel this way. I was concerned myself, but the whole thing quickly started smelling like BS. As Judge Judy says, if it doesn't make sense it's not true. The authorities are wicked, mixing lies with truth, and they know exactly which details cause dissension.
> 
> I do feel you on the rest of the drama, and the staff is discussing ways to circumvent such dis-enjoyment.


There's going to be drama on any internet forum... it happens... lol

I might be around a bit more often in the future... I have a harvest coming up soon and the buds are looking absolutely amazing....



[video=youtube_share;a8mICzoguow]http://youtu.be/a8mICzoguow[/video]
Amazing Song by The Dirty Heads...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2012)

Hey, BB! I dig that Dirty Heads tune. I didn't know about the doggy nuts/narcing thing you were referring to, shows how oblivious I can be. I knew that hackers got the site a while ago, but... You're harvesting soon, huh? I had one about 3 weeks ago, turned out NICE. I know you had a journal here before, and can see why you wouldn't now. I'd love to see those buds, though. Did you use LEDs? I'm pretty sure I remember an LED journal you had going here...


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;_i1vMK4XaPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i1vMK4XaPk[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;ww9O-4_1zd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww9O-4_1zd4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 9, 2012)

j.GrEeN.< said:


> [video=youtube;_i1vMK4XaPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i1vMK4XaPk[/video]


Jim Carreys version is better =p


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (May 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Jim Carreys version is better =p


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGjxPXekFEs





[video=youtube;ttitN75ESvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttitN75ESvY[/video]

*


----------



## Heisenberg (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to the new posters. I am enjoying the variety of music. Beastie Boys was among the first musical acts I ever loved, sad to see MCA go.

Sublime is also a kewl group, but man they got way overplayed in the late 90's. Then later, I had a roommate who played them non-stop for 8 months, so I am good on that. 

I always thought OPM sounded very similar.

[video=youtube;wSyvTFZmrfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSyvTFZmrfY&amp;[/video]


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 12, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> you can hear it, see it, and feel it through vibrations.
> 
> Deaf peope "hear" music through vibrations.


My death friend has a super loud system in his car.He likes the vibration.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Welcome to the new posters. I am enjoying the variety of music. Beastie Boys was among the first musical acts I ever loved, sad to see MCA go.
> 
> Sublime is also a kewl group, but man they got way overplayed in the late 90's. Then later, I had a roommate who played them non-stop for 8 months, so I am good on that.
> 
> I always thought OPM sounded very similar.


Yeah, Paul's Boutique was my favorite, too bad. Never heard of OPM before, I think Sublime has more talent and were definitely overplayed. Speaking of White-boy reggae...

[video=youtube;bDQlSUjqsuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=bDQlSUjqsuo[/video]

Loved them last century


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 12, 2012)

^ sht yeah! 

--------

[video=youtube;JJJ1RXzzkkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJJ1RXzzkkA[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 12, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> My death friend has a super loud system in his car.He likes the vibration.


wait-wait...so there _is_ an afterlife?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 12, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> wait-wait...so there _is_ an afterlife?


Yes, and his friend is Death, and Death must love dubstep because of the vibrations lol


----------



## Heisenberg (May 13, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> This song is stuck in my head.... been stuck in my head for a week straight. I wake up with this song in my head...


hehe, I know what you mean. Strange how we have little control over the tunes that get repeated in our head. Once in a while I too get a song stuck in my head for more than a few days, and on some occasions it's the first thing in my head when I wake up. I have even noticed sometimes when I wake up in the middle of the night to pee it's going through my head on it's own.


This song hasn't reached that point yet, but it has been in my head for a few days now. I don't particularly like the song, but I do like the singers voice.

[video=youtube;_X8evilzsW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X8evilzsW0[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 13, 2012)

Here's a good song to get stuck in your head.

[video=youtube;5yQ-n6STiu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yQ-n6STiu0[/video]

This is a strange band, with this song being the most mainstream sounding by far.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 13, 2012)

And just for contrast

[video=youtube;MYmQ_XgEq10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYmQ_XgEq10[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 15, 2012)

Ohh, you touched my tra la la
[video=youtube;DbYtqAWDF2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbYtqAWDF2U[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2012)

^^ Wow, Heis! Where do you find this shit? Despite no overt homosexual tones, this is the gayest video I've ever seen. There was just enough T&A in it to stop me from turning it off. I'd pass it around as a joke, but if it ever caught on I wouldn't be able to live with myself that I had a part in that  Speaking of gay, we've been boppin' around the house to these guys lately. They have some kick-ass tunes!

[video=youtube;od7-fyGa9DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od7-fyGa9DQ[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 15, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Wow, Heis! Where do you find this shit? Despite no overt homosexual tones, this is the gayest video I've ever seen. There was just enough T&A in it to stop me from turning it off. I'd pass it around as a joke, but if it ever caught on I wouldn't be able to live with myself that I had a part in that  Speaking of gay, we've been boppin' around the house to these guys lately. They have some kick-ass tunes!



HAHAHAHA

Me and a friend were driving from Ohio to Vegas a few years ago, and somewhere around Santa Rosa NM at about 3am that song came on and gave me the energy to drive a few more miles. I keep it in my 'gay' folder which is full of songs that are not about homosexuality, yet are among the gayest ever recorded.

Maybe this will offer some balance.
[video=youtube;rg1p8ZfNxTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg1p8ZfNxTU[/video]

I like Scissor sisters too. Have a couple of their songs on my morning playlist, including that one.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;SvAVzDYimj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvAVzDYimj0&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;5k3JVfxluFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2012)

Ha! Chasey Lain was awesome. I liked a lot of Alice in Chains in the 90s, they had a unique sound among grunge bands, harmonizing in those strange 4ths and 5ths. This dark, soaring tune from Jar of Flies was my favorite. Smoke what you got and enjoy the weird claymation:

[video=youtube;ODTv9Lt5WYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODTv9Lt5WYs&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2012)

I also dug Korn. I know they're cheesy, but Issues was such an enjoyable album. At least they're unique and rock hard enough to sometime forget the cheese:

[video=youtube;6O0HG-YNy9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O0HG-YNy9c[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2012)

Fuck yeah! This one is fun. Last of the Korn posting, I promise:

[video=youtube;bAF30RGmhKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAF30RGmhKo[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;AtPj4MLM0bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtPj4MLM0bw[/video]

If you don't pimp the system, then you's a hoe


----------



## Heisenberg (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;sFtZT_kCV1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFtZT_kCV1Q[/video]

Alright officer I confess
Everything's coming back
I didn't mean to hurt that woman of mine
It was a heart attack


----------



## Heisenberg (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;WcS8CcqPJcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcS8CcqPJcI[/video]

This makes me laugh way more than it probably should.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 21, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> If you don't pimp the system, then you's a hoe


Always loved WSC...


[video=youtube_share;oC7q7eTVMxg]http://youtu.be/oC7q7eTVMxg[/video]


----------



## cannofbliss (May 21, 2012)

heard this one while watching goon a few nights back... thought it was pretty neat....(and the lyrics are really morbid at the same time) lol 

[video=youtube;opgu2a8iQts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=opgu2a8iQts[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 21, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> heard this one while watching goon a few nights back... thought it was pretty neat....(and the lyrics are really morbid at the same time) lol


Reminds me a lot of ABK.

[video=youtube;21hnT8AYDX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21hnT8AYDX0[/video]


----------



## cannofbliss (May 21, 2012)

LOL yeah kinda like that... 

although im not too fond of the lyrics the music is sweet... both songs are a little too heavy for me... lol 

3 6 is about as heavy on the lyrical content i can stand listening to...


----------



## Heisenberg (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ruC0NVIeRFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruC0NVIeRFE[/video]

I like my coffee black, just like my metal


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2012)

Might wanna inform Watsky the correct definition for "Energy"... xD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qqnx4drrc8


----------



## Heisenberg (May 24, 2012)

If my life had a soundtrack, this would be on it.

[video=youtube;H1r-NXPZMcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1r-NXPZMcU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;S9_ktflG6Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9_ktflG6Qk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;S9IyTz5I9t4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9IyTz5I9t4[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;i3RcIAmTGLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3RcIAmTGLg[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2012)

Dunno why it didn't occur to me to post this before

[video=youtube;d3_RhbOxwuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3_RhbOxwuY[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> [video=youtube;5k3JVfxluFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU[/video]


Oh my.. I remember hearing this song when I was tiny and not getting it..but.. oh wow. Brings a tear to my eye.
Yes, I "feel" it.
Fuck it.. a couple of tears. The song cuts deep.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Dunno why it didn't occur to me to post this before
> 
> [video=youtube;d3_RhbOxwuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3_RhbOxwuY[/video]


Fuck, YEAH! Got my new anthem...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone love this girl as much as I do? So angry, and pouty, and intelligent, and well-read, and sexy. I also love the fact that she made three genius albums, had enough, and called it quits. So glad she's finally making another album, a seven year hiatus is like, Tool long. Witness her genesis:

[video=youtube;L9Wnh0V4HMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Wnh0V4HMM&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 28, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this before...

lol...too funny... 

I love the verses "Hawking" does...

[video=youtube_share;zn7-fVtT16k]http://youtu.be/zn7-fVtT16k?hd=1[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone love this girl as much as I do? So angry, and pouty, and intelligent, and well-read, and sexy. I also love the fact that she made three genius albums, had enough, and called it quits. So glad she's finally making another album, a seven year hiatus is like, Tool long. Witness her genesis:
> 
> [video=youtube;L9Wnh0V4HMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Wnh0V4HMM&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


...ouch  That was the first expression that came to mind...


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh my.. I remember hearing this song when I was tiny and not getting it..but.. oh wow. Brings a tear to my eye.
> Yes, I "feel" it.
> Fuck it.. a couple of tears. The song cuts deep.


...I hear ya Hep, man, this track puts me square in the middle of my childhood. It was playing outside of a grocery store at a campground we stayed at in the summer. I can remember it vividly - sand on my feet, the smell of pine in the air... Hmmm, the smell of piiiiiine  Now I get it


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> Not sure if I posted this before...
> 
> lol...too funny...
> 
> I love the verses "Hawking" does...


My son really digs the rap battles from these producers, some of them are really good. The best I've seen so far is with these two economists, they put their opposing theories into some great lyrics and I think kids esp. will hear them, learn a little from them like cliff notes, and for some it may be a catalyst for them to explore further:

[video=youtube;GTQnarzmTOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTQnarzmTOc[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2012)

Here's an educational rap about the circulatory system that my boy used to get an A on an exam last year! It's really catchy, you may find yourself singing out of nowhere from time to time 

[video=youtube;LqhvmUEdOYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqhvmUEdOYY[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2012)

Have you ever started out really disliking a band, only to find later on that it becomes one of your favorites? Outkast was like that for me. At first, I thought they were silly and simply trying to be different just to be different. But a few years later I was at a party and really dug some of the tunes, sure enough it was them. Those tunes were off their double album, one produced and featuring Big Boi, and one featuring Andre 3000. I listened to Andre's for a month, there's some real genius in there. I've since listened to just about everything they've done, they are very talented and creative! Here's a cool jam that's currently on my House Cleaning Playlist:

[video=youtube;KAErj3_yIVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAErj3_yIVA[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2012)

One more. People always said Andre was an amazing MC, I never got that before this long, spooky, entertaining jam:

[video=youtube;opB4oSsEYwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opB4oSsEYwM[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 31, 2012)

I am a bit behind catching up, still on the Korn stuff. I remember when I first heard Korn. They were not popular at all and this kid we called weird Eddie had the CD. Later, we all learned that Eddies dad liked to have butt sex with him, which maybe explained why he liked the CD so much and why he was a little Weird. Eddie's dad went to prison and Eddie disappeared to another state, but Korn's first CD became a staple of my music. I can still play it front to back to this day. Everything after that represented a slow decline towards mediocracy IMO, although they do still manage a decent song now and then.

Here is a pretty kick ass song, something is missing from it, but i'm not sure what. Still good to jam though.

[video=youtube;hicqN_6MIuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hicqN_6MIuM[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I am a bit behind catching up, still on the Korn stuff. I remember when I first heard Korn. They were not popular at all and this kid we called weird Eddie had the CD. Later, we all learned that Eddies dad liked to have butt sex with him, which maybe explained why he liked the CD so much and why he was a little Weird. Eddie's dad went to prison and Eddie disappeared to another state, but Korn's first CD became a staple of my music. I can still play it front to back to this day. Everything after that represented a slow decline towards mediocracy IMO, although they do still manage a decent song now and then.
> 
> Here is a pretty kick ass song, something is missing from it, but i'm not sure what. Still good to jam though.


Poor Eddie!!! His dad probably got it but(t) good in jail, we know what prisoners think of child rapists. I think what's missing in this early track is that it seems a little thin, probably because they didn't have the spinning/special effects/keyboard dude yet. That and the heavy-ass bass. Those creepy effects are what define the Korn sound to me...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 1, 2012)

...I just really like this song.

...that's all 

[video=youtube;ae7tASAkop8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae7tASAkop8[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;78_loMbmKJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78_loMbmKJ8&amp;feature=relmfu&amp;oref=http%3A%2F %2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D_KoIYwcmIuU%26fea ture%3Drelated[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;KLUgBa01i9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLUgBa01i9w[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I just really like this song.
> 
> ...that's all


Genesis, huh? Always trying to shove your religion down our throats  Those guys were awesome from the days of Gabriel (not the archangel)...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qfb4qBvbnEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfb4qBvbnEI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9APCl8ZaXEULOsIWDXi4sGl[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;G0PdsLpWOxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0PdsLpWOxQ[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;FdizL4on-Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdizL4on-Rc&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 3, 2012)

But you will come to a place
Where the only thing you feel
Are loaded guns in your face
And you'll have to deal with
PRESSURE

[video=youtube;4QvNft-MxLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QvNft-MxLk[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;kSWLePYYwTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSWLePYYwTc&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2012)

Rule number two, never let 'em know your next move
Don't you know Bad Boyz move in silence and violence?
Take it from your Highness
I done squeezed _mad_ clips at these cats for they bricks and chips...


[video=youtube;D6rQCJwKJPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6rQCJwKJPA[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Genesis, huh? Always trying to shove your religion down our throats  Those guys were awesome from the days of Gabriel (not the archangel)...


...ahhh sht, that was funny. And also, very true *resists the urge to play a track from a wicked concept album


----------



## dashcues (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm pretty fond of this thread.
Hopefully it stays on page 1 for a bit longer.
I'll pitch in.
[video=youtube;MU2XnEba_LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2XnEba_LI&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLBC341BF52D6 5A08A[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok.Maybe a couple more.(Like a kid with new toys)

[video=youtube;qgUL3ut4gyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgUL3ut4gyQ&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLE7B8BC3E2D3 194BA[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 11, 2012)

Man Should Surrender
[video=youtube;kO7H0MuRfTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO7H0MuRfTc[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;jQtfX4Ejfvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQtfX4Ejfvc[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 12, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> [video=youtube;jQtfX4Ejfvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQtfX4Ejfvc[/video]



...Heis, this is great. I'd never heard of them, but I dig this groove. Me and my penchant for all things intentionally off-beat


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad you liked it. DFD pretty much took up the torch of avant garde metal when Bungle retired. It is the same singer/gutairist duo whos projects I often post. Polkadot Cadaver, Knives Out, Alter Boys, El Creepo.

Here is one of my favorites, and it speaks so well to the discussions we have here.
[video=youtube;KJANuKc_vsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJANuKc_vsk[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5X47zGSW8F4]http://youtu.be/5X47zGSW8F4[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Heisenberg.
Just noticed your Dylan signature.
I don't find too many people around me that like his music.(If only they knew all the music he wrote and all the people he wrote for).
Anyway,he was a brilliant songwriter and a talented folk artist.

[video=youtube;YwSZvHqf9qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwSZvHqf9qM[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sitting here for the last two days straight trimming plants, and I ran across music on an old external hard drive that didn't make it to my iPod for some reason. In the late 80s, my ex-wife had a pretty cool band that used to open for these guys in Chicago when they weren't that popular, and after a few years they became one of my favorites. Who knew they'd become so big? Here's one I remember jamming to in the 90s:

[video=youtube;90JXEEw9Hi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90JXEEw9Hi8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's one more. This jam is still one of my favorite ballads of all time:

[video=youtube;qCf5-lQpuvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCf5-lQpuvg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 14, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm sitting here for the last two days straight trimming plants, and I ran across music on an old external hard drive that didn't make it to my iPod for some reason. In the late 80s, my ex-wife had a pretty cool band that used to open for these guys in Chicago when they weren't that popular, and after a few years they became one of my favorites. Who knew they'd become so big?


...hey, that's pretty neat. Ex-wife was a musician, or did I read that wrong?

Saw them live in the 90's and it was so good - super stoner guitar solo that seemed to last forever and wasn't over the top (I can do without guitar solos - unless it's Meshuggah  )

...do you remember:

[video=youtube;Pi6RJmUNBbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi6RJmUNBbw[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...hey, that's pretty neat. Ex-wife was a musician, or did I read that wrong?
> 
> Saw them live in the 90's and it was so good - super stoner guitar solo that seemed to last forever and wasn't over the top (I can do without guitar solos - unless it's Meshuggah  )
> 
> ...do you remember:


I remember that jam, hard to find a bad song from these guys. James Iha is fucking amazing guitarist, and really original with his musical ideas. He's one of the reasons I love A Perfect Circle so much. Yeah, my first wife was an amazing musician both vocally and on keyboards. She composed a LOT (still does) and played the flute very well, too. She's really big now and very successful, she deserves it as I've never seen anyone work as hard at what she does as this chick. We got married as teenagers to get away from abusive home lives, 5 of the craziest, most memorable years of my life


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;y1yxDWxUIM0]http://youtu.be/y1yxDWxUIM0[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ That was great, Heis. I don't know this guy, but I'm going to watch more...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Xu9B4D7QQ-0]http://youtu.be/Xu9B4D7QQ-0[/video]

One of my all time favourite rap tracks...

Love these lyrics...


JD:
In the Ferrari or Jaguar, switchin four lanes
With the top down screamin out
Money ain't a thang

JZ:
_Bubble hard in the double R flashin the rings
With the window cracked, holler back
Money ain't a thang_

JD:
Jigga, I don't like it if it don't gleam clean
And to hell with the price
cause the money ain't a thang

JZ:
_Put it down hard for my dogs that's locked in the bang
When you hit the bricks, new whips
Money ain't a thang_


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;O88utffpFSk]http://youtu.be/O88utffpFSk[/video]

Another DH track... this one features orthodox jew, raggae star, *Matisyahu*!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;IQmZe_AVvZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQmZe_AVvZg[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;qPvqBf-B2-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPvqBf-B2-I[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 17, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ That was great, Heis. I don't know this guy, but I'm going to watch more...


Glad you liked it. I first heard about him from The Green Room on Showtime, which is a great show about comedians hanging out talking about life and telling stories from the road.


----------



## dashcues (Jun 17, 2012)

love this thread! you guys(or girls) are breaking out some serious talent!..Some I haven't heard of before,but awesome!

Stone Sour...(not a huge fan,but hey...they did put out a few kickass tunes)

[video=youtube;7NHz3Koj7o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NHz3Koj7o0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLE7B8BC3E2D3 194BA[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Jun 17, 2012)

Alright...one more Stone Sour.Like i said ...not a big fan,but in this song they really let loose.
KILLER LYRICS!!!

Stone Sour--Reborn

[video=youtube;IP5CKAe5doM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP5CKAe5doM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL5B8BDD396B0 640CB[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;N-va7zNcCWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-va7zNcCWs[/video]

...eye just exaggerated all over himself  (jk, of course) But, wow, really amazing musicianship - in DTS.


----------



## dashcues (Jun 18, 2012)

Cool eye!
Upbeat,yet relaxing.
I've played it 3 times already,In the background while getting work done.
Gonna show that one to my ole lady when she gets home.She'll dig it for sure.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Cool eye!
> Upbeat,yet relaxing.
> I've played it 3 times already,In the background while getting work done.
> Gonna show that one to my ole lady when she gets home.She'll dig it for sure.


...awesome  I've really been diggin' this track too. Learning to play bits of it as the days go by. Crazy.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2012)

Chevelle...

[video=youtube;dOKN5mbjs3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOKN5mbjs3k[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2012)

...a bit more

[video=youtube;-fFQbIy6uMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fFQbIy6uMY[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;auYsEu0RY9A]http://youtu.be/auYsEu0RY9A[/video]

I'm sure it's no surprise by now, but I'm a ska/reggae fanatic... love this track!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;bXdpzasJ8EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXdpzasJ8EE[/video]

................


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> [video=youtube;N-va7zNcCWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-va7zNcCWs[/video]
> 
> ...eye just exaggerated all over himself  (jk, of course) But, wow, really amazing musicianship - in DTS.


Really nice, reminds me of Zappa.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Yq7043awb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yq7043awb4[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 24, 2012)

http://www.myspace.com/music/player?song=http://www.myspace.com/polkadotcadaver/music/songs/brainwash-28650106

^ worth the click


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Really nice, reminds me of Zappa.


...glad you liked it. Zappa!  Here's a very fond musical memory:

[video=youtube;SAZ1BSmAubU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAZ1BSmAubU[/video]

*had the chance to see Zappa plays Zappa - outstanding.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2012)

Zappa is a fucking genius, these are all old favorites of mine. Liked the Chevelle, never heard of them before  Here's one of the greatest jams you will ever hear. I was introduced to this collaboration years ago and rediscovered this track on a recent road trip with some buddies. The back and forth between the guitar and violin toward the end is amazing. This track is long, but so unbelievable it won't seem so. I particularly like the violin jam at about 8:45 in. Sit back, smoke a bowl and enjoy this shit:

[video=youtube;hMwbBeLGHMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMwbBeLGHMY[/video]







P.S. If you'd like to see these guys in action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqnvCAbXUhs


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;RuktIhSypy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuktIhSypy8[/video]

I'm the great Leviathan. Insatiable colossus
Titanic engulfer of lives. I reward you, absorb you
I'm the monstrous mouth that hungers for your awe
Immense construction of lies. I own you, disown you

I am life. I'm death. You empower me

I'm a mammoth king evoked, conjured by your dreams
Summoned by your fears. You need me, you feed me
I'm the imposing giant. Infallible dictator
My rules apply to all. You'll heed me, bleed for me

I am life. I'm death. I decide your fate
You empower me. You'd even kill for me

Guzzling down your dreams - the tears of unheard pleas I drink,
Imbibe with such delight the fear that floods your temporal shell
Raging red rivers and streams - the kingdom of my shadow
Where dread of man in endless night revives my every cell

To those who doubt - your wounds will never heal
To those who question my creation - I'm not real

I am pain. I am grief. I'm the things you fear
I'm the lie whispered into your ear
I'm the great Leviathan. I'm dominance and greed
You imagined me, so I was conceived

I am life. I'm death. You belong to me
Call me what I am. I am colossus.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2012)

This girl's music has always affected me deeply and has a special place in my heart. Such an original artist and one of the best live performers I've seen. I just listened to it before posting, and the build of the climax at 3:24 still gives me chills:

[video=youtube;mjgpnF2C33I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjgpnF2C33I[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2012)

This one is a little played out, but it's cool to watch her work her gear live:

[video=youtube;dHk2lLaDzlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHk2lLaDzlM[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 26, 2012)

^ beautiful


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 27, 2012)

Couldn't find the original song, but this guy does an okay job.

Ever wonder what happened to the peanuts gang?

[video=youtube;8OVoVhVDD9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OVoVhVDD9w[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

I had no acid as a youngin, but i had this. cn

[video=youtube;EQo0bM2Pf7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQo0bM2Pf7Q[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;6GxI9OpcLm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GxI9OpcLm0[/video]

been digging this tune alot,check it out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2012)

^^ Cool little waltz...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;sqGP6p0mNc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqGP6p0mNc8&amp;feature=related[/video]
My DMT song.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 3, 2012)

havent heard that song in years good call Hep!


----------



## dashcues (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow Hep.
Bringing back the oldies.



[video=youtube;dVC2cszdTao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLBC341BF52D6 5A08A[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;NVyLrzze-Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVyLrzze-Qw[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2012)

I fucking loved these guys growing up in the 70s! They were SO controversial at the time, and they scared parents but good. They are such cheese, but they have good party anthems and gave me a lot of fond memories...

[video=youtube;2Hgz-q76KtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hgz-q76KtQ[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2012)

When I was young, I only listened to two things; Classical music and Prince. IMO, there's no other pop musician/composer like him and he's a genius in every genre. He is so prolific, it's almost impossible to decide which of his songs to post. I think I'll start with a funky jam that my son and I love boppin' to, it recently found it's way to my weekend morning playlist:

[video=youtube;e350a2FR-OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e350a2FR-OA[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;fC08BivCEac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC08BivCEac[/video]

Boom Boom Clap


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 3, 2012)

Afroman is way under rated

[video=youtube;mbHLj7xt5Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbHLj7xt5Rw[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;uM2LZtu30kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM2LZtu30kc[/video]

If your lookin for me I'll be at the party smokin marijuana sippin on Bacardi


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 3, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Afroman is way under rated


Agreed.
[video=youtube;-a62HUZ6W-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a62HUZ6W-w[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 3, 2012)

Quarashi

[video=youtube;FEM_LwqfKGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEM_LwqfKGw[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 3, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> Quarashi
> 
> [video=youtube;FEM_LwqfKGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEM_LwqfKGw[/video]


I can't understand them (obviously), but it makes me feel like day time tripping in a field chasing an imaginary rabbit. A happy hell of a time.


For all I know, it can be about killing though lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2012)

Pimpin' hos that drive Volvos and Rodeos. Flash the roll, make 'em wet in they pantyhose. Love this jam...

[video=youtube;GL3gcI_KRZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL3gcI_KRZk[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2012)

This cypher opened the hip-hop awards a couple years ago, I thought it was stellar...

[video=youtube;e0IGC60wINA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0IGC60wINA[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;y-rxFGqseIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-rxFGqseIs[/video]

I have no room in my heart for compassion
If you piss me off I will simply start smashin
Your pleas for reason are simply pathetic
Why waste my words when my fists are poetic

I HATE YOU I HIT YOU I HATE YOU I HIT YOU I HATE YOU I HIT YOU I HATE YOU I HIT YOU I HATE YOU I HIT YOU I HATE YOU I HIT YOU I HATE YOU I HIT YOU *I BEAT YOU TO DEATH*


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;1DN5bhIPrtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DN5bhIPrtQ[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;b_3rvnV4FNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_3rvnV4FNU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ Forgot about that Filter Jam! When I first heard that, I thought it was NIN. Man, Trent Reznor is so talented. Remember this overplayed Jam?

[video=youtube;PTFwQP86BRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFwQP86BRs&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3DNIN%2BCloser%2Bvide o%26oq%3DNIN%2BCloser%2Bvideo%26gs_l%3Dyoutube.3.. .59875.68024.0.68561.16.9.0.7.7.0.174.1158.0j9.9.0 ...0.0.tnyn9Ke_GR4&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2012)

This was my favorite tune from that album, so much angst and darkness:

[video=youtube;htmKZKR7oyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htmKZKR7oyc[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome TD!!!
Speaking of the 90's
See if ya remember this one....

[video=youtube;jLbEmm6rtDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLbEmm6rtDM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL5B8BDD396B0 640CB[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;bjPMoltAlrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPMoltAlrg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 9, 2012)

...I had really long hair in the days of this song. I miss both the days of this song and the long hair 

[video=youtube;VF7wQZGnKnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF7wQZGnKnA[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2012)

In my 20s, I loved getting super baked and listening to this guy, he truly does what no one else does with his voice. Check out this amazing cover of this Beatles tune:

[video=youtube;NntmAj60O60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NntmAj60O60[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2012/07/when-black-metals-anti-religious-message-gets-turned-on-islam/259680/


An underground scene of bands in Iraq and elsewhere in the Middle East are finding new use for heavy music's blasphemous potential.

"Burn the Quran! Burn the fucking Quran!" a woman screams hoarsely, over and over again. Tinny guitars course beneath her howls, sawing away at any semblance of melody. Sampled snippets of fundamentalist Islamic rhetoric filter through, and muffled voices exhort their unseen audience to praise Allah and to destroy the infidel.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;aXNTq0k9NEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXNTq0k9NEk[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2012/07/when-black-metals-anti-religious-message-gets-turned-on-islam/259680/
> 
> 
> An underground scene of bands in Iraq and elsewhere in the Middle East are finding new use for heavy music's blasphemous potential.
> ...



Wow, Heis! These musicians have real balls. As growers, the worst thing we worry about is going away for a few years. These warriors come to grips with certain beheading for their transgressions. I can't imagine...


[video=youtube;NS73YZgqGx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS73YZgqGx0[/video]


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jul 13, 2012)

The Meatmen, off their almost unheard classic EP Pope on a Rope.

[video=youtube;WgzpV8R_ZLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgzpV8R_ZLo[/video]

much better than the screamo bullshit.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jul 13, 2012)

if you prefer something more melodic and soothing, try this one:


[video=youtube;gIQos8yR17E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIQos8yR17E[/video]


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jul 13, 2012)

or the pure genius of testosterone rock War of the Superbikes.

[video=youtube;rj4bbAMzFJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj4bbAMzFJ4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 13, 2012)

LMAO @meatmen -alcohol some novelty good shit,IMO


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jul 13, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> LMAO @meatmen -alcohol some novelty good shit,IMO


not novelty. pure post-punk awesomness. 

their 1988 epic double live album We're the Meatmen, and You Still Suck! is essential listening for anyonme with a hankering for balls out rock, post punk and obscene lyrics.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;gqWB2ZCs9Uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqWB2ZCs9Uk[/video]

Stop pickin' on me, because I'm a geek
I'm strange to you, you're strange to me
One of these days I'm gonna pack heat
Your brains on the wall, my face, my face on TV


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;z0BIazf-7j4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0BIazf-7j4[/video]

My backpack's got jets, I'm Boba the Fett
I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my 'Vette


----------



## dashcues (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;tfgZH8kFAKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfgZH8kFAKc&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL82E1D0BBC1F 744C5[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 17, 2012)

And now for something completely different...


[video=youtube;LG13t0hJh0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG13t0hJh0Q&amp;[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ Wow, that _was _completely different. I always though He Man was the first explicitly homo-erotic cartoon. I had a buddy from out of town stay over last night: we smoked my OG Kush, then Trainwreck, then White Widow. He didn't like the show I was watching and asked for the remote, flipped around a while (didn't take long, I don't have cable) and landed on She Ra. We realized how incredibly high we were after watching the entire episode...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;dR3ccmWmLhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR3ccmWmLhk[/video]

Dont know if anyone listens to Puscifer, but here ya go.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 17, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> And now for something completely different...


...that's fckn nutty!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 17, 2012)

...this song brings back memories like mad. Wow.


Archers of Loaf

[video=youtube;14FqfE92yK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14FqfE92yK8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2012)

Classical is my main genre, and I believe that if there is a god, he listens to Bach. One of my favorite works is Bach's Goldberg variations. In Bach's time, the pianoforte wasn't invented yet, so this work was composed for harpsichord (a keyboard whereby the sound is created by plucking the strings, as opposed to piano where the strings are struck by hammers), but some genius arranged it for string trio (violin, viola and cello). Smoke a bowl and if you like where this piece takes you (there are 4 parts, but see if you like the first one)...


[video=youtube;WigDFSmOcOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WigDFSmOcOw&amp;feature=channel&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;GFlf3TGiRO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFlf3TGiRO4[/video]

What will it take to feel love instead of hate?
What will it take to make peace the word for today?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2012)

I got a trunk full o' amps, motherfucker. Like Freddie Mercury, motherfucker...


[video=youtube;FVBwb8dmOGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVBwb8dmOGA[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't believe I haven't posted this before...


[video=youtube;WY_3uxzkoV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY_3uxzkoV4[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;2iLIhLv8LuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iLIhLv8LuY[/video]

Children of Bodom with a sweet cover of Vivaldis four seasons


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ I dig that movement from Winter (my favorite Vivaldi season), and those guys did it justice. I really like this trend of playing pop/rock songs with a classical twist, some rock melodies are just beautiful, and lend themselves to the mood of the genre. My favorite group on this bent is the Vitamin String Quartet out of LA. They are not the most technically proficient classical group out there (classical demands absolutely flawless technique and intonation, one of the reasons it can be so intimidating and inaccessible for most), but they their heart and musicality is fantastic. The real genius is in their arrangements. They keep promising to release their sheet music (most classical players are DYING to get their hands on these arrangements), but they just don't do it. Smart  You don't want college kids playing your shit better than you do. They've cover just about every popular band, and usually cover ballads. But, their covers of hard shit are just awesome. My favorite of their albums is Anotomica, their tribute to Tool. Check out them doing my favorite song of all time:

[video=youtube;99om_jYe_YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99om_jYe_YA[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2012)

Had to post this one:

[video=youtube;lGp4Ntc-yd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGp4Ntc-yd0[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anotomica,never heard them before,but they do awesomely with their arrangement of Tools Forty six&2 and sober definetely have to find more of them.As for Children of Bodom those guys are insanely talented though their brand of metal is not for everyone,their musical arrangents are genius imo,Alexi Laiho the bands lead singer/guitarist is in a league all of his own,but hugely classical influenced player.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Anotomica,never heard them before,but they do awesomely with their arrangement of Tools Forty six&2 and sober definetely have to find more of them.As for Children of Bodom those guys are insanely talented though their brand of metal is not for everyone,their musical arrangents are genius imo,Alexi Laiho the bands lead singer/guitarist is in a league all of his own,but hugely classical influenced player.


The group is named Vitamin String Quartet, the Tool tribute album is titled Anotomica. It's a double CD set you can download from iTunes for $25. You can tell Alexi was classically trained, great technique...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 23, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> The group is named Vitamin String Quartet, the Tool tribute album is titled Anotomica. It's a double CD set you can download from iTunes for $25. You can tell Alexi was classically trained, great technique...


ahh ok Vitamin String Quartet.,LOL well im kind of a bastard pirate when it comes to music,ill be honest there,ill probably rip the music from youtube.But if i am truly taken by the album i wll buy it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> ahh ok Vitamin String Quartet.,LOL well im kind of a bastard pirate when it comes to music,ill be honest there,ill probably rip the music from youtube.But if i am truly taken by the album i wll buy it.


90% of my digital library is pirated  What's a good program to rip audio from youtube and the like?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 23, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> 90% of my digital library is pirated  What's a good program to rip audio from youtube and the like?


my personal fav is Freestudio.I dont think youll be disappointed,,literaly anything you want from youtube,I have yet to find a song i could not rip.Its absolutely free.If u run across any questions on how to use it let me know.Just google Freestudio and look for the DVD videosoft link.and do the download.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> my personal fav is Freestudio.I dont think youll be disappointed,,literaly anything you want from youtube,I have yet to find a song i could not rip.Its absolutely free.If u run across any questions on how to use it let me know.Just google Freestudio and look for the DVD videosoft link.and do the download.


Awesome. Thanks, DM!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought that Soundgarden was the greatest of the 90s grunge bands, Kim Thayil and Chris Cornell were just sick. I was first impressed with them when MTV was interviewing bands for the first Lollapalooza: they asked each band which other band they may be intimidated by at the festival. Every band named a few, except Soundgarden, who replied, 'No one'. This is one of my favs, and a more upbeat tune for them:

[video=youtube;HEbYxEXM2cE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEbYxEXM2cE[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2012)

Loved this ballad, too, and the video seems like it was directed by David Lynch. Trippy:

[video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^Have to agree TD. Chris Cornell was "THE MAN" in the 90's.
I followed him up until his 2nd Audioslave album.Glad you reminded me of him.Been awhile.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2012)

Spendin' money never mattered, no
Cause always Daddy paid the Damage, yeah
But now that you're livin' on the Hills
I hope that your social life doesn't get you killed

[video=youtube;_XFXMvtE_IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XFXMvtE_IE[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hilarious..
[video=youtube;Qzo4rZxF3x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=Qzo4rZxF3x4&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;RaaZsBxWeiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaaZsBxWeiQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Fof0FeJgjnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fof0FeJgjnY[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Youp9r30hjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Youp9r30hjs[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;a_ldkJQrZFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_ldkJQrZFI[/video]
Alright.. you guys should check out all of these videos.. It'll make you laugh and laughing is healthy for you and great while high.. Fuck I'm high. Peace


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;o8NGWHZHZao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8NGWHZHZao[/video]

Slag pit
Stag shit
Honey bring it close to my lips
Yes
Don't blow those brains yet
We gotta be big boy
We gotta be big
Starfucker just like my Daddy
Just like my Daddy selling his baby
Just like my Daddy
Gonna strike a deal made him feel
Like a congressman
It runs in the family


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;BKUYRFbPITg]http://youtu.be/BKUYRFbPITg[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xhk4kdQSyZA]http://youtu.be/xhk4kdQSyZA[/video]

Well I'm so laid back, I'm my own worst enemy, keep it all inside bottled up bad energy,
then I hear the sound of this musical amphetamine, diggin' at my soul like the tracks full of ketamine 
never slowing down fast forwards all I've ever seen, pockets never dry 
man you can call me evergreen, two bottles of wine, 3 teas, and some vicodin 
every single night same thing until I'm one eye-ing, always keep my shit locked tight no oxygen
if you don't believe me, go kick rocks with some moccasins
couldn't find a hipster to fix gears on my rockin' man
everywhere I go I got the whole room talkin' man.

I know I've got all that I need so I'll give to you
all of the love you give to me and we'll carry through
so endlessly, we will carry on through your energy
and every song we sing creates a memory
I wouldn't change for anything, music is eternity and lives in me eternally
endlessly, we will come together like a symphony
and everything you do feels like it's meant to be 
It's endlessly, music is eternity and lives in me eternally.

Said you wanna play this game with me but you got way too much lag 
wish you had my gamer tag, wish i could be cut in half, half to write your songs for you
the other half to spit your raps, put this on my epitaph I don't give a rats ass
I don't even rhyme I just whine really fast, and I ain't got the time, I'm just sand in the glass,
this time you shall not pass cause I'm the dragon smog, 
I'm a small axe move big trees you still play with Lincoln logs
why don't you go take a jog better yet go kick some rocks
let me guess you got a blog, follow trends like it's your job
I prefer to be myself you wanna be like everybody else
like a ticket, need some help gonna get scalped Indian pelt.

I know I've got all that I need so I'll give to you
all of the love you give to me and we'll carry through
so endlessly, we will carry on through your energy
and every song we sing creates a memory
I wouldn't change for anything, music is eternity and lives in me eternally

This is how it's supposed to be, carried by this melody
exactly where I'm supposed to be, my feet walk steady to my own heart beat
and I will carry on through the sounds of my soul, the love that we give will be repaid in full
All that we are is under our control

so endlessly, we will carry on through your energy
and every song we sing creates a memory
I wouldn't change for anything, music is eternity and lives in me eternally
endlessly, we will come together like a symphony
and everything you do feels like it's meant to be 
It's endlessly, music is eternity and lives in me eternally.​


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 30, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Spendin' money never mattered, no
> Cause always Daddy paid the Damage, yeah
> But now that you're livin' on the Hills
> I hope that your social life doesn't get you killed



...one good time to another


[video=youtube;tgNtJaFhLw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgNtJaFhLw4[/video]


----------



## dtp5150 (Jul 31, 2012)

So Music, i subscribe on youtube to a grandmother ( of somebody ) who makes useful gardening videos. This person wrote a guitar and sing song in high school some years back that used portions of it on her videos. youtube accused her of stealing it, and took down videos, regardless of nobody ever having proven owning copyright ( the writing or the recording ) of the audio performance. Youtube made this ARTHRITIC , IN PAIN, FIBROMAGAYLIA-DIAGNOSED grandmother RE-RECORD ( PLAY GUITAR WITH ARTHRITIC FINGERS ) her high school composition of a guitar and sing song on video or threaten to remove her other useful gardening videos.

Music is one of the last freedoms they are trying to take away.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;eNjtekteQ50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNjtekteQ50[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2012)

I feel that this is their best album, I highly recommend it. With lyrics like this, it's amazing they chose to play the chorus of this tune in a major key:

[video=youtube;KT7AiBqLHCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT7AiBqLHCc[/video]



I think I know the answer
I stumbled on and all the world fell down
And all the sky went silent
Cracked like glass and slowly
Tumbled to the ground
They all say if you look hard
You'll find your way back home
Born without a friend
And bound to die alone

I'm thinking of your highness
And crying long upon the loss
I've found
And on the plus and minus
zero chance of ever
Turning this around

Why doesn't anyone believe
In loneliness
Stand up and everyone will see
Your holiness


Link to full album: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm-nhoFia68&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 2, 2012)

down on the upside is a good album without a doubt,Blow up the outside world is my favorite from this one,But I fell in love with Rusty Cage from bad motorfinger ever since I heard it my fav SG tune of all time.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;nq0jJa0BvuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq0jJa0BvuM[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2012)

Night, Night, Night, Night...
Right, Right, Right, Right...
Knives, Knives, Knives, Knives...

Classic...

[video=youtube;j6gZefW4yEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6gZefW4yEA[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;LCwKEGWs5bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCwKEGWs5bg[/video]

the imagery in this video imagery is pretty out there on this one,but the music is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3EA5b3FNI4w]http://youtu.be/3EA5b3FNI4w[/video]

We're going down the road to tiny cities made of ashes 
I'm going to hit you on the face 
I'm going to punch you in your glasses, oh no 
I just got a message that said 
"yeah, hell has frozen over." 
I got a phone call from the lord saying, 
"hey boy, get a sweater, right now." 

Does anybody know a way that a body could get away? 
Does anybody know a way?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ Great tune, Heis! I'm going to check out more of those guys. I like the strange, chill instrumental at the end, and the lead dude looks like Simon from Duran Duran. 
Back in my early 20s I was chillin' in my room watching MTV, baked, and not bothering anyone. Then this video came on! Freaked me out a little, but I instantly liked it...

[video=youtube;fxrd_jZJxkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxrd_jZJxkg[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 9, 2012)

^ That video makes me think of times I can't remember, and places I'm not sure I've ever been. IOW, I was often baked when it came on too. That was way back at the fringe for me, in the before time.

Here is some more awesomeness to accompany a good buzz

[video=youtube_share;TsdW_QSHuV0]http://youtu.be/TsdW_QSHuV0[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2012)

What's a girl to do if she'll never be a rasta? 
Singing from her heart, but she'll never be a rockstar? 
If you move into her neighborhood, she'll never make a sound...

Fuck yeah...

[video=youtube;EbkMPHW67xM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbkMPHW67xM[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;L2uW2PmVSe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2uW2PmVSe8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2012)

Low End Theory - Best hip-hope album of all time imho...

[video=youtube;w_-4GFV7uTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_-4GFV7uTE&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL3764F6759C8447D7&amp;featur e=results_video[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;57KDDKbfhmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57KDDKbfhmI[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 13, 2012)

In the bible it is written, If ye loveth Jesus ye must kill a kitten
[video=youtube;rIBHGHLqJpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIBHGHLqJpk[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 13, 2012)

Fuck you Mr Bunny, Eat shit Mr Bear
[video=youtube;zKxjBsO-Bvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKxjBsO-Bvk[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2012)

I really like Merrill Garbus, her music and her band! Does this make me gay? Whatever  Love the range of colors in her voice, and great intonation, and her originality. Check them out live from the NPR Studios, one cool song after another:

[video=youtube;c8FML8QhcZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=c8FML8QhcZo[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 28, 2012)

In the last few years I've gotten a lot more into appreciating the art of dance. My mother was a professional ballerina with NYC opera company in her heyday, and I even took ballet as kid, but didn't really dig it until the last few years. Dance is simply music given a physical form, and it sometimes when coupled together the result is more powerful than either could be on their own. Here's one of my favorite such marriages, the piece is about addiction and our struggle to be free of it. I love how sinister the male dancer is as addiction, this little bitch has no chance. Gives me goosebumps every time, Enjoy...


[video=youtube;_48OKZqYzHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_48OKZqYzHM[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 29, 2012)

^ wish she would have looked a little more triumphant at the end. They did a great job of conveying the disturbing feeling of watching addiction dominate someone.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 29, 2012)

All the kids love Kinko for the presents that they get
Funny leather clothes to wear and happy cigarettes

[video=youtube_share;sJNV4FMpGh8]http://youtu.be/sJNV4FMpGh8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 29, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> ^ wish she would have looked a little more triumphant at the end. They did a great job of conveying the disturbing feeling of watching addiction dominate someone.


I agree, but I think she may have known she'd be back to him soon. I also wish she were nude...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ I remember that clown! After serving his sentence, he abandoned the makeup, cleaned up his act and joined the clergy...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 30, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I really like Merrill Garbus, her music and her band! Does this make me gay? Whatever  Love the range of colors in her voice, and great intonation, and her originality. Check them out live from the NPR Studios, one cool song after another:
> 
> [video=youtube;c8FML8QhcZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=c8FML8QhcZo[/video]


...totally awesome, very Soul Coughing minus the junk (x2) 

...and by the way, if really liking this music is gay...


liberace!


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 31, 2012)

This band is really growing on me, no surprise since it is a side project of Tub Ring. This is their attempt to rock electronically with no guitar, so unfortunately some of it sounds like Depeche Mode, but a few of the songs really kick ass. As usual with these guys, the lyrics have scientific and skeptic overtones.

[video=youtube_share;ICobgkffi38]http://youtu.be/ICobgkffi38[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Sep 1, 2012)

CHEVELLE!!!!
Played out,but it still fucking ROCKS!!!!
[video=youtube;dOLYbptxYCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOLYbptxYCg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL5B8BDD396B0 640CB[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Sep 1, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> This band is really growing on me, no surprise since it is a side project of Tub Ring. This is their attempt to rock electronically with no guitar, so unfortunately some of it sounds like Depeche Mode, but a few of the songs really kick ass. As usual with these guys, the lyrics have scientific and skeptic overtones.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ICobgkffi38]http://youtu.be/ICobgkffi38[/video]


I definitely like that Heis.Very cool.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;vKlKebYmSnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKlKebYmSnk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xn2kja5M64s]http://youtu.be/xn2kja5M64s[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 11, 2012)

New York, London, Paris, Munich - Everybody talk about, pop musik

[video=youtube;4HaAOCGb3bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HaAOCGb3bw[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2012)

I love the Minneapolis Rhymesayers crew including, Atmosphere, Brotha Ali, and until recently, Eyedea & Abilities. Michael Larsen's (Eyedea) untimely death really hurt the hip-hip world, he was one of the greatest freestyle artists of all time. This 2 part freestyle with Slug of Atmosphere and Eyedea on the Wake Up Show is still the best freestyle back and forth I've ever seen. The hosts (Dre and Tech) are skeptical of these MC's at first, but by the end they're just blown away by the skills they witness. I'll post both parts enjoy...

Part 1

[video=youtube;40MA0pl7Oa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40MA0pl7Oa0[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2012)

Part 2

[video=youtube;nkvxR8348PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvxR8348PA[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;rfYw9nxQdB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfYw9nxQdB8[/video]

...really digging this


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;2QHQtA5IU3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QHQtA5IU3M[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=vimeo;47734215]http://vimeo.com/47734215[/video]

This is off DETHKLOK'S new album coming out October 16TH!!

It's called;

I EJACULATE FIRE


I ejaculate fire!
A venomous fluid, cantankerous druid
It kills when I breed, with my deth seed
CHECKMATE, the world dies when I procreate
A bloody mess, bubbles&#65279; with heat
Fear the splattering acidic de-mattering
IT BURNS! I'm fried to my loins.
Testicular propane, TANKS EXPLODIIIIIIING!

I perpetuate bile 
A build up congestion 
Epididymal retention 
My seman is flames 
Flagellum is pain 
Fuck Fate 
Earth's&#65279; crushed from atomic weight
With a hardened thrust 
Deep in the core 
A seismic tunneling 
A&#65279; rhythmic pummeling 
Incinerate 
The molten rock 
A rancid genetic 
Cannon Fire! 

Murdering, knew, nothing, OUTCAST! 
Choke on gas, kill my sperm!

Fate wont lead fast enough
Come coagulating blackness
When can I re-decorate
Save for me the glorious DETHTHREATS!
Gasoline pumps through my heart
Poison coursing somewhere 
Down in that place
I feel the anger pulse again
Its been building!
Its been building!
Explode!

Found my mission!
Death ambition!
Exploitation!
Explode!

Short edition!
New tradition!
Extradition!
Explode!

Fucking fear is contagious!
Go spread my flames so fellatious!
Fucking fear is contagious!
Explode!​


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 14, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> [video=youtube;rfYw9nxQdB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfYw9nxQdB8[/video]
> 
> ...really digging this


there's something about her figure that I find very, very appealing...

I like proportioned chicks that aren't rail thin.... she's super sexy!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 14, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> there's something about her figure that I find very, very appealing...
> 
> I like proportioned chicks that aren't rail thin.... she's super sexy!


...I totally agree


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2012)

For those of you not familiar, I'm sorry I had to be the one to expose you to this. 2 girls and a Cup kind of sorry...


[video=youtube;F2orQSs-JGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2orQSs-JGY[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2012)

This guy got it right!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;FWyDVYWc0t0]http://youtu.be/FWyDVYWc0t0[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 15, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> For those of you not familiar, I'm sorry I had to be the one to expose you to this. 2 girls and a Cup kind of sorry...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;F2orQSs-JGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2orQSs-JGY[/video]


...just fckng wow, that's it, just fckng wooooooo(monotone)oooooooow...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 16, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> For those of you not familiar, I'm sorry I had to be the one to expose you to this. 2 girls and a Cup kind of sorry...


I suppose this makes us even for the ding ding dong song I made you listen to.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 16, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> This is off DETHKLOK'S new album coming out October 16TH!!
> 
> It's called;
> 
> ...



I like that fire came from her tits. Makes me suspect she was Katie Perry.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;SOclc4VLP40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOclc4VLP40[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;bs4y5si8DGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs[/video]


People say I'm no-good,
And crazy as a loon.
I get stoned in the morning, 
I get drunk in the afternoon.
Kinda like my old blue tick hound, 
I like to lay around in the shade,
An', I ain't got no money,
But I damn sure got it made.

'Cos I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',
If I can't get it on my own.
If you don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.

Preacher man talkin' on the TV,
He's a-puttin' down the rock 'n' roll.
He wants me to send a donation,'Cos he's worried about my soul.
He said: "Jesus walked on the water,"And I know that is true,
But sometimes I think that preacher man,
Would like to do a little walkin', too.

But I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',
If I can't get it on my own.
You don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.

Instrumental Break.

A poor girl wants to marry, And a rich girl wants to flirt.
A rich man goes to college,And a poor man goes to work.
A drunkard wants another drink of wine,And a politician wants a vote.
I don't want much of nothin' at all,But I will take another toke.

'Cos I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',If I can't get it on my own.
If you don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I suppose this makes us even for the ding ding dong song I made you listen to.


Nope. Now we're even 

[video=youtube;T1wLANw3j4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1wLANw3j4o[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 18, 2012)

...don't think I've posted this one. I guess that's an offset benefit to stonerism, everything is always new (ik)

[video=youtube;7Oq0w76JfVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Oq0w76JfVY[/video]


I don't mind the worry following me like a dinosaur
I don't fear I am descending into the molten core
So far, I have not found the science
But the numbers keep on circling me
I'm gonna give you most of mine
I'm gonna give it if I don't slip you


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Xlkla4Jrbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xlkla4Jrbk[/video]

fckn groovy


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Eye! LOVED that last track, I'm gonna check out more of these guys...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;pV7aM32Jur8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV7aM32Jur8[/video]

First mainstream song I have liked in a long time, I have no idea why this video is followed up by several minutes of ambient noises...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel the need to post something obscure to atone for spreading mainstream music.

[video=youtube_share;TV0P9QegNh0]http://youtu.be/TV0P9QegNh0[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 27, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> there's something about her figure that I find very, very appealing...
> 
> I like proportioned chicks that aren't rail thin.... she's super sexy!



[video=youtube_share;jrR1Cez0LzE]http://youtu.be/jrR1Cez0LzE[/video]

Eh? Eh? wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2012)

This thread is a year old!! Not nearly enough Patton on here for being that old. 

[video=youtube;WB17RP2vmLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB17RP2vmLY[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2012)

^^ Love the Tomahawk and Chantal is a firm but jiggly princess...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2012)

I think I've mentioned before how much I love Prince ever since I was a little kid. Well, I finally got to see him in concert in Chicago last Tuesday! It was the greatest concert I have ever been to. At $175 a pop, I almost didn't pull the trigger on buying the tickets, but the three shows sold out less than 2 hours and someone offered me $250 a piece right after I bought six. After attending I would have paid $300 for my ticket, it was that good. He looks, moves and sounds exactly the same as 25 years ago, astounding. It amazes me that during the finale he had the audience do all of the singing for him, he had us in the palm of his hand for over 2 hours. Check it out before he makes YT take it down . The quality and close ups get better at about 2:30 in, and guitar solo at about 8 in...

Edit: He already took down that video, but you can't stop YT. Here's the concert opener:

[video=youtube;Rp4J9jTPBOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp4J9jTPBOc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;RUWD-FflZPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUWD-FflZPI[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;IADp3HdiroY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IADp3HdiroY[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 5, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I think I've mentioned before how much I love Prince ever since I was a little kid. Well, I finally got to see him in concert in Chicago last Tuesday! It was the greatest concert I have ever been to. At $175 a pop, I almost didn't pull the trigger on buying the tickets, but the three shows sold out less than 2 hours and someone offered me $250 a piece right after I bought six. After attending I would have paid $300 for my ticket, it was that good. He looks, moves and sounds exactly the same as 25 years ago, astounding. It amazes me that during the finale he had the audience do all of the singing for him, he had us in the palm of his hand for over 2 hours. Check it out before he makes YT take it down . The quality and close ups get better at about 2:30 in, and guitar solo at about 8 in...
> 
> Edit: He already took down that video, but you can't stop YT. Here's the concert opener:
> 
> [video=youtube;Rp4J9jTPBOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp4J9jTPBOc&amp;feature=related[/video]


I might have liked this if he had given me a chance.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I might have liked this if he had given me a chance.


I know. Last week there were about 500 great videos of the three concert spree he gave here, and today I find only two and of much poorer quality. He's got to have a full-time team of geeks that just go around the net to take anything down that he didn't authorize. Here's your last chance! Start about 2 mins in...

[video=youtube;_kQwNwMCkJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=_kQwNwMCkJU&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty fuckin' cool!

[video=youtube;JWToUATLGzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=JWToUATLGzs#![/video]

[h=1]Watch 32 discordant metronomes achieve synchrony in a matter of minutes[/h]




* Robert T. Gonzalez * 

If you place 32 metronomes on a static object and set them rocking out of phase with one another, they will remain that way indefinitely. Place them on a moveable surface, however, and something very interesting (and very mesmerizing) happens. 
The metronomes in this video fall into the latter camp. Energy from the motion of one ticking metronome can affect the motion of every metronome around it, while the motion of every other metronome affects the motion of our original metronome right back. All this inter-metranome "communication" is facilitated by the board, which serves as an energetic intermediary between all the metronomes that rest upon its surface. The metronomes in this video (which are really just pendulums, or, if you want to get really technical, oscillators) are said to be "coupled."
The math and physics surrounding coupled oscillators are actually relevant to a variety of scientific phenomena, including the transfer of sound and thermal conductivity. For a much more detailed explanation of how this works, and how to try it for yourself, check out this excellent video by condensed matter physicist Adam Milcovich.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2012)

Great detailed explanation - 

[video=youtube;ADGmBtLJ6y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADGmBtLJ6y4[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 13, 2012)

...fckng epic. Nothing more, nothing less. (18 minutes worth  )

[video=youtube;SwGJ0EHdXDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwGJ0EHdXDc[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2012)

...only the hardcore shall click play. "Mana Mana" keeps in line with Heis' initial plan of maintaining a religious(ish) tone to the thread 

[video=youtube;8N_tupPBtWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_tupPBtWQ[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2012)

That dude is tweaked out of his mind! The sunglasses, the hair, and he's wearing a green bathroom rug. I used to watch this and sing it with my son when he was six, nostalgia...

P.S. By the by, Eye, thanks for turning me onto Soul Coughing. I don't know how I missed them in the 90s, but I'm really digging their stuff now...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to learn to sing/play acoustic guitar and my little brothers girlfriend is going to play the piano (she is extremely talented) for this song, it's going to be my girlfriends Christmas present. I really like it. 

[video=youtube;a9ba_ZVRS2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9ba_ZVRS2Y[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ Awesome, Zaehet! She's going to love it. That guitar riff at the end seems a little complex. There's only a little guitar in the piece, but you could easily learn the bass part that's played throughout the piece. When you guys get it down, post it somewhere so we can listen  Back it my 20s when I was poor, instead of taking them out I'd invite women to my place where I'd make them dinner and play them some romantic pieces on the violin that I told them I learned just for them (yeah, right). I have over a 90% panties-off success rate with this technique...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 16, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> That dude is tweaked out of his mind! The sunglasses, the hair, and he's wearing a green bathroom rug. I used to watch this and sing it with my son when he was six, nostalgia...
> 
> P.S. By the by, Eye, thanks for turning me onto Soul Coughing. I don't know how I missed them in the 90s, but I'm really digging their stuff now...


...it's funny to go back and watch these, you get to see how much mj influences just about everything media!

...Soul Coughing, wow, my friend introduced me to their music back then - still listen just about every day!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 17, 2012)

Dethalbum III is officially out!

Hands down my favorite Melodic Deathmetal band!!

http://grooveshark.com/album/Dethalbum+III/8353715

My Favorites;
http://grooveshark.com/s/I+Ejaculate+Fire/4Repfm?src=5
http://grooveshark.com/s/Crush+The+Industry/4ReqOj?src=5
http://grooveshark.com/s/The+Galaxy/4RelEp?src=5
http://grooveshark.com/s/Ghostqueen/4RepWO?src=5


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd like to glue a tiny mustache on your cat on Wednesdays...

[video=youtube;YcQfiYUXrtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_751862&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=VxQwtl_giK4&amp;v=YcQfiYUXrtI[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought this was hilarious, it's just so stupid! I hope it has enough music in it to qualify for this thread...

[video=youtube;QlwilbVYvUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlwilbVYvUg[/video]

Edit - I don't know why RIU is cutting off half the screen on this video, you can watch it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_546891&feature=iv&src_vid=QlwilbVYvUg&v=VxQwtl_giK4


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2012)

Fiona Apple has been my favorite female artist ever since I saw her Sleep to Dream video on MTV way back when. She's so sexy, and tortured and talented, and her songs speak to something really deep inside me. I especially love her amazing lyrics. I know it's been out for a while, but it's been a very busy summer for me and I just got a chance to download her new album. It's been 7 fucking years since the last one, and I think this one was worth the wait. Check her out - 


[video=youtube;bIlLq4BqGdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIlLq4BqGdg[/video]

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 22, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I thought this was hilarious, it's just so stupid! I hope it has enough music in it to qualify for this thread...
> 
> [video=youtube;QlwilbVYvUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlwilbVYvUg[/video]
> 
> ...



...great laugh!


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;eLfEpTnyJx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLfEpTnyJx0[/video]

Along with Skrew, one of my favorite industrial metal acts from the 90's. Both bands were from Texas. Unfortunately neither Skatenigs nor Skrew went on to make better albums. Skatenigs disbanded after this, and Skrew switched to melodic thrash metal around the same time. It wasn't long before most industrial metal petered out. I really wish the genre would have progressed along the sound of these two bands.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;K8vp1LukbTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8vp1LukbTw[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;DOtEdhKOMgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOtEdhKOMgQ[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;pDKyj35ew0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDKyj35ew0E[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z9jfAtUmcQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9jfAtUmcQo[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;Snb_rkKpIFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snb_rkKpIFw[/video]
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 31, 2012)

Nintendo music to the extreme, 8 Bit Weapon! So fuckin badass. Cool video too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MkHew7g6CM


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rVIIUaWxvb8]http://youtu.be/rVIIUaWxvb8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 1, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube_share;rVIIUaWxvb8]http://youtu.be/rVIIUaWxvb8[/video]


...went and checked out some of the unplugged stuff - sick!


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;YckJy0kgENw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YckJy0kgENw[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 2, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...went and checked out some of the unplugged stuff - sick!



"Mc Fuck the Mc Rib... they can.... Mc Suck my Mc Dick...." 

"Nothing proper, never got an opportunity
To get a bachelor's or a docto-
Rate, pop'll get the opposite
Fire in the hole
Never had a silver spoon so he's mining for the gold
And eventually it gets to a designer and it's sold
And it's worn around the neck of someone rhyming and we're told
That they got that shit grinding
I don't get that
The dudes grinding climbed in with a pickaxe
And I ain't hating if you spit raps
I'm just saying I admit facts"


[video=youtube_share;v0aRb4rAq0I]http://youtu.be/v0aRb4rAq0I[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2012)

I've participated in this music festival when I was younger, and I thought this article was pretty amusing 

http://www.theyardpress.com/2012/11/07/aspen-music-festival-overwhelmed-with-applications-after-colorado-legalizes-pot/

[h=2]Aspen Music Festival Overwhelmed With Applications After Colorado Legalizes P[/h]
ASPEN, CO&#8212;The Aspen Music Festival and School (AMFS) was thrown for a loop this morning when it began to receive a series of deliveries of a record number of prospective student applications. The sudden surge of interest in the renowned music festival is most likely a direct consequence of yesterday&#8217;s election in which Colorado voted to legalize the recreational use of marijuana. The passage of Amendment 64 makes Colorado the first state in American history to end the prohibition on pot, a landmark reform that many predict will fundamentally alter the economic and social life of the western mountain state. 

Residents of the quiet, affluent resort town woke up to the sound of a fleet of delivery trucks headed towards the AMFS campus, hauling an upwards of 100,000 individual applications shipped from around the globe, including all 50 states and over 120 countries, representing every major conservatory and music school in the world. &#8220;It sounded like an army headed to war. Then I realized it was just UPS,&#8221; said one local resident and AMFS donor. &#8220;Next summer is going to be an interesting one here in Aspen.&#8221;
In response to these developments, AMFS leadership called an emergency press conference this afternoon. &#8220;When I heard of the Amendment&#8217;s passage, I thought it might cause a slight increase in application submissions,&#8221; said AMFS Director of Admissions, &#8220;but never in my wildest dreams did I imagine anything like this. I didn&#8217;t even realize there were this many young classical musicians in the world today.&#8221; He went on to say that, though the AMFS campus typically accommodates 600 students, that number will almost certainly rise above 1,000. Nevertheless, the acceptance rate will plummet to well below 1% as another quarter-million applications are expected to arrive at AMFS over the coming months, making it by far the most exclusive music festival in the world.
&#8220;While we are all thrilled and flattered at this absolutely unprecedented display of interest in our festival, we also recognize the level of preparation and precaution necessary to ensure a safe and productive summer,&#8221; said AMFS Music Director, Robert Spano, just before blazing a fat spliff. &#8220;But seriously, y&#8217;all don&#8217;t wanna miss this shit next summer. It&#8217;s gonna be freakin&#8217; incredible,&#8221; he said, coughing.
A still shot from &#8220;Koyaanisqatsi,&#8221; a 1982 cult film with soundtrack by Philip Glass.

Spano went on to announce a series of changes planned for AMFS Summer 2013 to address the new law and its implications for the musical and social atmosphere of the Festival. First, the standard orchestral repertoire planned for the opening concert will be replaced with a longer program of exclusively minimalist compositions, including Philip Glass&#8217;s _Music in Twelve Parts_, Steve Reich&#8217;s _Drumming_, and an interactive performance of Terry Riley&#8217;s _In C_ that will invite audience participation and is planned to last throughout the afternoon and into the evening. Additionally, the experimental 1982 film _Koyaanisqatsi _featuring a soundtrack by Glass will be played on constant loop in Harris Concert Hall for the entire duration of the eight-week festival. During the last week of the Festival, AMFS plans to bus every student up to Maroon Bells for a massive performance of Gustav Holst&#8217;s _The Planets _during the annual meteor shower.
And in what will be a belated nod to John Cage&#8217;s Centennial, AMFS will open every orchestral concert with a performance of the iconoclast composer&#8217;s most famous work, _4&#8217;33&#8217;&#8217;_, &#8220;but thirteen seconds shorter,&#8221; Spano said through a grin.
Next to speak was Alan Fletcher, President of AMFS. &#8220;It&#8217;s a well-established fact that marijuana and music go extremely well together,&#8221; he said. &#8220;And it is important to us as artists and educators to create the most stimulating possible environment for the many young people who attend this great festival.&#8221;
With the surplus revenue from the tens of thousands of unexpected application fees, every student will be guaranteed a full scholarship covering tuition, room, and&#8212;most importantly&#8212;board. In addition, Fletcher said the Festival plans to build a 24-hour food court attached to Marolt dormitory in anticipation of a general increase in appetite among the student body.
Despite the slim chances of being accepted to what is now being dubbed &#8220;Two-Mile*-_High_ Music Festival,&#8221; students at conservatories and music schools around the country are abuzz with anticipation, many already making plans in case they are lucky enough to get in.
&#8220;I already know I want to do Beethoven Op. 130 for my final chamber music performance,&#8221; said a cellist from the Cleveland Institute of Music. &#8220;My group&#8217;s gonna bring a vaporizer on stage and pass it around to hit between movements. Oh my god imagine how gone we will be by the time we get to the _Cavatina_ . . . it&#8217;s gonna feel sooo sloooow.&#8221;
A group of violinists from the Eastman School of Music were looking forward to lighting up their first joint. &#8220;We&#8217;ve always wanted to try it but were scared because it&#8217;s illegal,&#8221; said one, giggling. &#8220;But now that it&#8217;s okay to smoke it in Colorado, I feel like we will be high for like the whole summer camp.&#8221;

Students from conservatories on the west coast felt similarly. One bassoonist and veteran pot-smoker from the Colburn School was glad he would no longer have to hide his stash in his reed case. &#8220;It was always a secret thing, you know. Kids would have to break curfew and wander off into the woods at night to get high,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But now that it&#8217;s legal, and encouraged, we can just do it right out in the open as a community, like one big family.&#8221;
Not everyone was equally excited about AMFS Summer 2013, however. One soprano from the Juilliard School who will be entering her final year of a three-year fellowship at AMFS, was disappointed to hear of the changes to the Festival. &#8220;I was supposed to be Lauretta in _Gianni Schicchi _next summer, and now I find out that I&#8217;m in the chorus for sixteen performances of _Einstein on the Beach_?&#8221; she said. &#8220;Seriously, what the eff is that?&#8221;
Others were more indifferent about the news. Upon hearing that Colorado had just legalized marijuana, one bass player and Aspen-regular from Rice University&#8217;s Shepherd School of Music said, &#8220;Yeah, I don&#8217;t really see how it&#8217;ll be any different than all the other summers I&#8217;ve been there.&#8221;
* * *​ 
_Note: _Submediant_ is a satirical segment within _The Backyard_ (see: the logo), and its contents should not be mistaken for real events&#8212;however believable._


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2012)

I've always loved Beck, what stoner doesn't? I have ALL of his albums, but I really don't get the first two or three. That early shit was weird, even for his standards. There are three of the older tracks that I really dig: Derelict, Sweet Sunshine, and Black Hole, all of which I used Audacity to take 30 seconds clips from to make into custom ring tones. Here's Derelict, it's the ringtone for my best friend 

[video=youtube;SF0gQovNJSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF0gQovNJSY[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2012)

Bucket full of Blood, got you on my mind, gonna break my face on the Sweet Sunshine...
I'm Gonna get up off the floor, gonna run to the Devil, get me some more...
I'm Gonna climb up on the Wall, Gonna swing through the city on a wrecking ball...


Tune starts at 21:10 (first time I couldn't find a single on YT)

[video=youtube;VTDibv6bhmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTDibv6bhmY[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 8, 2012)

Beck is one of my favorite artists, yet there are a number of his songs that are misses for me. Still, he is on my morning playlist, along with this track by Cake.

[video=youtube;Y6j_0NGWT9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6j_0NGWT9Y[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Beck is one of my favorite artists, yet there are a number of his songs that are misses for me. Still, he is on my morning playlist, along with this track by Cake.


Funny you should post that awesome tune, when I first heard that, I was sure it was Beck. I love Cake, too, that's one original band. Comfort Eagle is a great Album, and i love their cover of I Will Survive. Which shall I post? Um, I'll post Comfort Eagle 

[video=youtube;2dWOKVzOins]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dWOKVzOins[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;sBICODw4WGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBICODw4WGM[/video]


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 9, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> [video=youtube;pV7aM32Jur8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV7aM32Jur8[/video]
> 
> First mainstream song I have liked in a long time, I have no idea why this video is followed up by several minutes of ambient noises...


Because their record company probably isn't scanning the internet for a 7 minute and 35 second copyright infringement of this song.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2012)

^^That tune sounds almost exactly like Alice in Chains! Freaky...


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 9, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^That tune sounds almost exactly like Alice in Chains! Freaky...


not sure if you are joking but...

"Mad Season was an American rock supergroup formed in Seattle, Washington in 1994 by members of three popular Seattle-based bands: Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam and Screaming Trees."


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> not sure if you are joking but...
> 
> "Mad Season was an American rock supergroup formed in Seattle, Washington in 1994 by members of three popular Seattle-based bands: Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam and Screaming Trees."


No, I wasn't joking! Makes sense now, that lead singer does almost exactly like the late Layne Staley. I'm gonna listen to more of their stuff...


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 9, 2012)

I was never aware of mad season, though I am almost positive i've heard that song. I think I just attributed it to AIC without giving any thought to it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 10, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> No, I wasn't joking! Makes sense now, that lead singer does almost exactly like the late Layne Staley. I'm gonna listen to more of their stuff...


I think you'll find it's as if AIC had a whole other album you didn't know existed. Lots of good songs on there.

Wonder if you caught this one, released just a couple years ago.


[video=youtube;1OK1HRqP-fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OK1HRqP-fg[/video]
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;FVJqOQrBi2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVJqOQrBi2g[/video]
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Punk Rock Chicks Anyone?


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ew_lJAqPNcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew_lJAqPNcU[/video]

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2012)

what ya gonna prove
how you gonna prove it?
there's no need to waste your life
shatter and abuse it, babe
i'm talking about a time when a dimebag was a dime
no need to dwell upon the here and now, baby...

Pretty cool for an album whose music is made entirely on children's toy instruments. Fuckin' love Matt Mahaffey...

[video=youtube;9U4xhf9fuYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U4xhf9fuYg&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2012)

Original shit...

[video=youtube;sg2EgX0ZsSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg2EgX0ZsSs[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;1yDXH5t4tNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yDXH5t4tNk[/video]
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Its hard to say if, I am alive 
Disorder runs rampant in my mind Loose thoughts slipping through my sad excuse for a grip Random ideas bouncing around like a rubber ball in a rubber room Uncatchable 
My mind is going numb My mind is going numb 
I find myself tripping in your eyes 
Delusions creeping up from behind Sticking, probing, trying everything to falter me These floating thoughts will trip me up Make you knowing me, psychopathically, impossible 
I have become So mentally undone I have become My mind is going numb 
You have tempted me forever 
Suddenly, my thoughts come into mind It seems, I've found the problem that has been plaguing me I think of pain, I think of death And then I find my mind specifically incredible 
I have become, I have become, I have become So mentally undone I have become, I have become, I have become My mind is going numb 
Dead girls bloom I my garden of thought Spreading and decaying To become one with the silt of my mind 
I have become So mentally undone I have become My mind is going numb


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 15, 2012)

*I shot your faggot horse bitch!*

[video=youtube;WivUCqWm2gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WivUCqWm2gw[/video]
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is a soundscape I made many years ago for my friends to trip on. Unfortunately some of the subtleties were lost in the youtube conversion. I made several of these with a multi-track recorder back in the day, but this is the only one I made with a computer.

This is not necessarily supposed to be pleasant.


[video=youtube_share;KK84PjiFxl8]http://youtu.be/KK84PjiFxl8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2012)

Her off-beat dance make me fantasize
Her Ass is a Spaceship I want to Ride!

[video=youtube;7G_3pHZ1MFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G_3pHZ1MFQ[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2012)

I love Pharrell Williams. Imo, he's a musical genius the likes of Beck and Prince. He can do any style, and he's written so many hits for other artists and you probably didn't know he composed them. His first band, NERD, is awesome with really original tunes. Like this - 

[video=youtube;M2x-nAOe5og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2x-nAOe5og[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 19, 2012)

...this is a brilliant rendition of a really great song.[video=youtube;MuHx5eLZKkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuHx5eLZKkQ[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2012)

...this puts a smile on my face every time.

[video=youtube;Mgou7flUKqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgou7flUKqE[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;jqj5RM_-RiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqj5RM_-RiQ[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;g0IsZHbZosY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0IsZHbZosY[/video]


...varying styles


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rn_qygPm1bU]http://youtu.be/rn_qygPm1bU[/video]


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;-saVYA52vKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-saVYA52vKg[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 28, 2012)

NIN-ish beat and fun to sing along to

[video=youtube;uyGTEggD9F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyGTEggD9F8[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Sk0zmMN2J9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk0zmMN2J9M[/video]


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;I4s0nzsU1Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 1, 2012)

How can you possibly not love this song? How can this song possibly do anything but make you want to throw your fist into the air and bang your head?


&#8203;CRUSH THE INDUSTRY

[video=youtube_share;CXEh3-_sqNQ]http://youtu.be/CXEh3-_sqNQ[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;WoHs8i6nznU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoHs8i6nznU[/video]

Speaking of AIC,,,this is one of my old faves ,had alot of good times listening to this one!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;dfF4t9-wpCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfF4t9-wpCM[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 3, 2012)

...I must have posted this by now. I repeat, I must have posted this by now 

[video=youtube;tDl3bdE3YQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDl3bdE3YQA[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2012)

Paint Cans
Are leavin' stains on my hands
'Cause I'm a Dangerous Man who Brain Scans.
I try not to rock Name Brands, 
yo mama wear Adidas to her Death
Sayin', 'All day I dream about Sage!' under her breath...

[video=youtube;dAt2958uq5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAt2958uq5s[/video]


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;HyRcX9j0Ubw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyRcX9j0Ubw[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 14, 2012)

not enough strange in this thread

[youtube]g3BpTsZjCYA[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 15, 2012)

ok thats far to strange for people here (although its my fav tradk atm)

heres another (you kinda need to hear it thru to hold judgement)

[youtube]5Z0DClScnc0[/youtube]


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 15, 2012)

I currently have no speakers but I will check it out soon. I have never encountered 'too strange' yet so far in my music consumption.

Well, perhaps Unexpect - They are on the edge of being too strange to enjoy.

[video=youtube;2k0f-ZxRJ_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k0f-ZxRJ_A[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 15, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I currently have no speakers but I will check it out soon. I have never encountered 'too strange' yet so far in my music consumption.
> 
> Well, perhaps Unexpect - They are on the edge of being too strange to enjoy.
> 
> [video=youtube;2k0f-ZxRJ_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k0f-ZxRJ_A[/video]


i quite liked that track im not a huge fan of thrash/daethcore (what ever the metel genre behind this) but i realy like the integration behind it all not having heard any equivalent i'd say this is genre changing music


----------



## VER D (Dec 15, 2012)

Music is everything it cant tell u so much i love any type of music to i can take any song and find something i like i think that's what makes me such a great dj do i only do a certain style im still influenced by so many other types of music but yea i wake up n fall asleep jammin n threw out the day its all im doing is jammin its like my other drug but i love music to me music and life go hand in hand u can learn alot bout a person or a group just by what you hear coming out of der speakers. music is my religion


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 15, 2012)

went back thru the thread and realise i missed this sorry for the late reply
infected back in the day were one of the movers and shakers of the psy scene but at one point they decided that being big time was more important than the beat/ or they went commercial which was a big problem along with alot of the Israeli style at the time but infected went a big step beyond that and lost touch with the beat thats so important with psytrance an exaple of that beat is one of their later tracks they show they know the urgency in the beat in heavyweight

at the same time as infected defection i found the care free beat that came from the finnish side of psytance 
[youtube]XrQcAPgZnbU[/youtube]
in a world of the (mostly) isreali beats taking themselves far too seriously it was a breath of fresh air 

when the beat is too serious then you cannot have fun with it which is why the procs track above is one of my fav's because it has the urgency and so much sillynes that you cant not smile while your tapping yor foot to it


Heisenberg said:


> I came on board with Converting Vegetarians but the album with the most songs I like is Legend Of The Black Shawarma. What is the distinction with supervisor?
> 
> 
> 
> This was good. I definitely find it interesting but it seems more along the lines of organized noise than music. No clear emotions came through, no hooks that would 'catch' in my brain. Reminds me of some old Front Line Assembly. It's hypnotic and well produced. I would def want to hear it at a laser show. I can see how it would tease the brain under the right conditions.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bh4nNdNJ_U8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh4nNdNJ_U8[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;p-4jTbrLtUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-4jTbrLtUk[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 20, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> [video=youtube;p-4jTbrLtUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-4jTbrLtUk[/video]


Nice tune, kind of depressing though...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;tbYpWGM6nfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbYpWGM6nfc[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Z0GFRcFm-aY]http://youtu.be/Z0GFRcFm-aY[/video]

STRAP ON YOUR 12/21/12 BOOTS, SHITS GONNA GET BUMPY!!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QYhDUBMeBv4]http://youtu.be/QYhDUBMeBv4[/video]

Another great END OF THE WORLD song...

Long live "The Living End!"


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;ILIvPzyK_8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ILIvPzyK_8I#![/video]


----------



## budman111 (Dec 23, 2012)

antspants1234 said:


> 5 scences
> 
> Smell
> Hear
> ...


I got 6


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QK8mJJJvaes]http://youtu.be/QK8mJJJvaes[/video]

This is just hilarious. The Black guy in the orange suit gets me every time... I love his little dance/hand wave/head bob thing... rofl


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;BGpzGu9Yp6Y]http://youtu.be/BGpzGu9Yp6Y[/video]

A little bit of Skrillex and Damien Marley... don't care for much Dubstep, but I like this track..

And the actual video for this song is pretty frickin' sweet... cool SFX...


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;_9Dh_azZqyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9Dh_azZqyQ[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;HQDl4JMWmSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQDl4JMWmSQ[/video]

check this one,dude is a monster on fiddle


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;TZSHnMMtLrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=TZSHnMMtLrI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 24, 2012)

I forgot to post this when the world ended - good thing I got another chance!

[video=youtube;wM42hPonQ-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM42hPonQ-Q[/video]


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;TCdyMksShic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=TCdyMksShic&amp;NR=1[/video] Concentration. Empty your mind. Let the rest of the world go by. Hold your breath. Hold your breath. Close your eyes.
Rocks and stones. Broken bones. Everything eventually comes crawling home. In the night. In the night.
Please forgive me if I fall short of your mark. But there are things still buried in my heart, pause Heart pause. Heart pause. Then vanish. Then vanish.
Unstoppable time. All the things you left behind. In the night. In the night. Concentration. Empty your mind. Let the rest of the world go by.
And when the tears fall from both my eyes They fall from my right eye because I love you And they fall from my left eye cause I cannot bear you.
Rocks and stones. Broken bones. Everything eventually comes crawling home. In the night. In the night.
Comes crawling. In the night. Comes crawling. In the night. Comes crawling home. In the night. In the night.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 25, 2012)

Lyrics by Laurie Anderson. Music by Philip Glass. Vocals by Linda Ronstadt and the Roches. Music performed by Kronos Quartet and the Philip Glass Ensemble. Or: how much awesome can be combined into one track? 

[video=youtube;7U070JOC5hs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U070JOC5hs[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2012)

As a classical violinist, I have played all of the traditional Christmas works year after year; Handel's Messiah, and the 7 last words of Christ, both Haydn's and Dubois'. They are all magnificent, but you get jaded to them when you play them each year for decades. We used to joke that Christ's seven last words were, 'Fuck! Ouch! Shit! Motherfucker, that hurts!' and so on. My favorite of these works is Dubois 7 Last Words of Christ, particularly the First Word - it is particularly dark and menacing with Jesus asking god (which is himself? but that's another discussion) to forgive these people for calling for his death, 'He is death guilty! Take him, take him! Let us crucify him!' The orchestral part is fast and complex and a blast to play. Here's a version that's particularly scary as Stephen King (not the author, but I found it amusing nonetheless) is singing the Jesus part. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;6q02wKEA9JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q02wKEA9JI[/video]


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;l9sTTnigGgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9sTTnigGgQ[/video]


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;OvGASvlhDOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvGASvlhDOk[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EcZi3X1ZU7Q]http://youtu.be/EcZi3X1ZU7Q[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;HypmW4Yd7SY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HypmW4Yd7SY[/video]


----------



## shagratt (Jan 1, 2013)

i listen to this band alot to get my frustrations towards the government and stupid people out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBWGdv_7IFU Dope - Paranoia


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;f0Y_965PdNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Y_965PdNE[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

^ wha-how! Like, wow  Groovy


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2013)

^^ I know, right? I thought you'd dig them. I'd never heard of them through the 90s, and I don't know why as their music is amazing. Check out more of them, I bet you'll become a fan


----------



## cheechako (Jan 3, 2013)

March 16th - I'm buying tickets this weekend:

[video=youtube;2vZsCuFX2JY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vZsCuFX2JY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 3, 2013)

A two-fer. Saw Pamyua last Oct 17:

[video=youtube;ywgziY3FPB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywgziY3FPB0[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;EHhznNrRixo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHhznNrRixo[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ff5MJCRaXSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff5MJCRaXSw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 3, 2013)

Watch this in* HD
*

[video=youtube;R8WkIC7bMnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8WkIC7bMnE[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

^ would be cool to run around those streets with a sumo suit on and some goggles, pizano


----------



## dashcues (Jan 3, 2013)

I dig this.Good music,with a good message.

[video=youtube;OFzXaFbxDcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2013)

^ oh, that's good


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

Cute. Too bad there was no duet with Henrietta Pussycat at 2:10 - meow meow? The music is meh but that's just me. Can't really explain why that is meh while Jose's version of Heartbeats is not. Don't have to explain it here, though. Just like I don't have to open a debate of the source material for this either - a musical that (too me) is quite the opposite of meh: 

[video=youtube;wsaDReGu57w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsaDReGu57w[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^ would be cool to run around those streets with a sumo suit on and some goggles, pizano


Making of that commercial in SF: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1bEOtpqYpA

I miss SF... sigh.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2013)

I loved Portishead and Beth Gibbons in the 90s, still great to chill to while lifted. Their music was known as Trip-hop, aptly named I think. I listened to the album Dummy 'til it just fell apart - 

[video=youtube;M6rJn_TEu5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6rJn_TEu5Y&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9DBEQnvl1IcKSjiKURN6n_e[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;57C_eWa2bgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57C_eWa2bgo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;J-pS0t27-nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-pS0t27-nM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;qLjjNPGVS2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLjjNPGVS2w[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 8, 2013)

The slide whistle part was awesome! I mean, the whole song was badass - but I liked that part especially!



dashcues said:


> I dig this.Good music,with a good message.
> 
> [video=youtube;OFzXaFbxDcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, this is beautiful and inspirational. I just lost it watching this, you just can't stop music...

[video=youtube;fXynrsrTKbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXynrsrTKbI[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 9, 2013)

...not my normal cup o' tea, but the stanzas are worth it. 'Specially the last one.

[video=youtube;tf36GdqEOGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf36GdqEOGY[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 9, 2013)

10k

[video=youtube;iEr5H4E4r3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr5H4E4r3I[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2013)

Alright! Eye with the hip-hop  

Bleak, grimacing winters led him to seek vengence
With every step the mystique of a Street Menace...

[video=youtube;Bo8td7s-80o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8td7s-80o&amp;list=PL5D2D17A85554063B[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2013)

This jam will always have a special place in my heart...

[video=youtube;2s1Mf-U_18w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s1Mf-U_18w[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;uc1wBhzKScg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc1wBhzKScg&amp;list=PLE7B8BC3E2D3194BA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AIXUgtNC4Kc]http://youtu.be/AIXUgtNC4Kc[/video]

I'm.... not sure.

...but I like it for some reason. lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2013)

^^ Wow, BB! I was SO not ready for that. Here in the US, black face is one thing, that white South African bitch went _black body_. No shame...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 10, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Wow, BB! I was SO not ready for that. Here in the US, black face is one thing, that white South African bitch went _black body_. No shame...


LOL... A common reaction I believe..

[video=youtube_share;m2hq9HEtKRU]http://youtu.be/m2hq9HEtKRU[/video]

I still don't know what to think... lol


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;wogta8alHiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wogta8alHiU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2013)

I should sue you, BB. I think I'm a fan now, god help me...

[video=youtube;x9xfo0MY-r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9xfo0MY-r8[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I should sue you, BB. I think I'm a fan now, god help me...
> 
> [video=youtube;x9xfo0MY-r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9xfo0MY-r8[/video]


I know, right??? They write some catchy shit...lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;L-wpS49KN00]http://youtu.be/L-wpS49KN00[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;NEyuwO-WgRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEyuwO-WgRw[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Teaft0Kg-Ok]http://youtu.be/Teaft0Kg-Ok[/video]

An oldie... but a goodie.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2013)

Bach to Bach


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VYvIaJeiAUY]http://youtu.be/VYvIaJeiAUY[/video]

Not my usual type of music, but I just love the chord progression in this song. The resolutions are so close, it makes it very melodic.... love it....


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;BpbGdqzUmA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpbGdqzUmA0[/video]

Open your eyes
Open your mind
Proud like a God don't pretend to be blind
Trapped in yourself
Breakout instead
Beat that machine that burns in your head


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;UtLLFxS2P2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtLLFxS2P2Y[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 23, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> [video=youtube;BpbGdqzUmA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpbGdqzUmA0[/video]
> 
> Open your eyes
> Open your mind
> ...



I really dig the bass in this song, man.... thanks for the post!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 25, 2013)

Beat your feet on the ground now, GO!

[video=youtube;mi-w6mGn7U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi-w6mGn7U0[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;594WLzzb3JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI[/video]

...applies to every 'generation'.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 3, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I really dig the bass in this song, man.... thanks for the post!


Glad you liked it. Reminds me of my Warcraft days. I miss those.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 6, 2013)

I am be dangerous now
Not me hurt 
When stairs fell down
Be pushed by you
Me hit head
Me nose broke
Soon you be dead
Soon you be dead

So strong my face is
You punch break fingers
Kick me you're limping
Stab me you're bleeding
I am be angerous now
You throwing rock at me
Hit eye and it no hurt me
I'm strong
You're not
You're not

I'm making time for fighting
I'm clearing time for hitting
We'll meet and I will beat you
Our schedules permitting
I pick out fighting outfit
Don't want my pants too tight
Need clothes to breath to beat you
You'll be beaten down tonight

I'm so fucking tough
I'm so fucking tough
That's right
I'm so fucking tough
I'm so fucking tough
That's right
You're an ugly man
You're as dumb as sand
Your mom's fucking fat
Your mom blew a rat
You are a mistake
You have sex with cake
You think you're so tough
You're a living bluff
I will put you down
I will make you drown
I will make you bleed
I am filled with speed
I cannot feel pain
I might be insane
I am victory
I write history
Feel my fist
On your face
You hate this
I feel great

One, two, three, four
Five, six, seven, eight
One, two, three, four
Five, six, seven, eight

So strong my face is
You punch break fingers
Kick me you're limping
Stab me you're bleeding
I am be furious now
You say the bad word at me
You pull string and trip me
I fall down
You run
You run

I am making time for fighting
I think it's time to beat you
I think it's good decision
That I destroy and teach you
You put on very fast shoes
And try to run away
I'm very strong and last though
You're going down today

You're so fucking weak
I'm so fucking strong
That's right
You're so fucking weak
I'm so fucking strong
That's right
You're so fucking weak
I'm so fucking strong
That's right
You're so fucking weak
I'm so fucking strong
That's right

You're an ugly man
You're as dumb as sand
Your mom's fucking fat
Your mom blew a rat
You are a mistake
You have sex with cake
You think you're so tough
You're a living bluff
I will put you down
I will make you drown
I will make you bleed
I am filled with speed
I cannot feel pain
I might be insane
I am victory
I write history
Feel my fist
On your face
You hate this
I feel great

[video=youtube_share;W0sE_nwoFqk]http://youtu.be/W0sE_nwoFqk[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;KbGGGa6MFCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbGGGa6MFCU[/video]

It's like a needle 
A kind of evil 
If you're the devil
It's very simple 
You never needed anyone 
You never needed anything 
The pinnacle of ignorance 
Epitome of decadence 
Yeah your faceless 
And kind of useless 
But that's all pointless
Because I'm faithless

Hide away inside the dark place in my mind 
Fear of God and will take me home to fire 
Hide inside the dark place in my mind 
Fear of God and will he take me home? 


If you're a monster 
With plans of murder 
You'll find your conflict 
Hangs from your shoulder 
If you feel it going limp 
Find your gun and hold your grip
If it starts to burn your hands 
Ignore the pain stick to your plan 

You feel guilty 
And still your empty 
You define arrogance 
Discontent and emptiness 


I am the fire at your funeral
I am the bloody Marxist general
I am the lonely rapist priest 
And the autocratic president 
I'm the judge and inquisitor 
I am the corporate funded senator
I am a distinctive shade of hate 
I am American 
I am the atom splitting scientist 
And the gun toting lunatic 
I'm the flag that contradicts 
I am the way 
I am american


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;P_1EYs_SZ6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_1EYs_SZ6o[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ijnefr2R7RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijnefr2R7RQ[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 10, 2013)

Christians should tout her more, if there was ever a good argument for god, she's got to be it  

P.S. Fap, fap, fap...

[video=youtube;kKVorba5GLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKVorba5GLs[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 11, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Christians should tout her more, if there was ever a good argument for god, she's got to be it
> 
> P.S. Fap, fap, fap...
> 
> [video=youtube;kKVorba5GLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKVorba5GLs[/video]


I'd crawl a mile through broken glass to suck the dick of the dude that fucked her, just to get a taste.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OK1aFadJWgk]http://youtu.be/OK1aFadJWgk[/video]

I used to play and listen to a lot of Jazz... one of my favorite piano arrangements.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'd crawl a mile through broken glass to suck the dick of the dude that fucked her, just to get a taste.



Jay-Z say it on and poppin'!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 11, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube_share;OK1aFadJWgk]http://youtu.be/OK1aFadJWgk[/video]
> 
> I used to play and listen to a lot of Jazz... one of my favorite piano arrangements.


...nice! ...btw - I'm still really freaked about wax! Thanks for posting his stuff here. Crazyness


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ Cool shit, BB, Evans was a fuckin' genius. Are you a pianist? I didn't know you played jazz. I grew up with it, too. I loved Monk, and got my dad's blue note vinyl when he died...

[video=youtube;44y3-cy80zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44y3-cy80zo[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Cool shit, BB, Evans was a fuckin' genius. Are you a pianist? I didn't know you played jazz. I grew up with it, too. I loved Monk, and got my dad's blue note vinyl when he died...


Monk is hands down my fav pianist.

His version of Caravan blows my mind every time.... Duke was good, but Monk is better. 


I (used to) play at level 9 in the Royal Conservatory of music. Piano was my first instrument, I started when i was 3. I went to University (the first time) for a BA in Music/Jazz with my sax. As for instruments, I play sax (tenor and soprano), piano, guitar, drums, accordion, and a bit of harmonica and violin!

My grandmother was insanely musically gifted, and I was the only one in the family to inherit (some) of her abilities.

[video=youtube_share;CttuY2L7bSU]http://youtu.be/CttuY2L7bSU[/video]

He looks like a wise old hermit... lol Pounds the keys, it looks so disjointed and awkward! I love it!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Monk is hands down my fav pianist.
> 
> His version of Caravan blows my mind every time.... Duke was good, but Monk is better.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's awesome, BB. It's interesting that your list of instruments includes the violin, seems almost out of place with the other instruments you play. Do you still play and get together with other musicians to jam? Do you still practice regularly? That's level 9 out of what, 11 levels? I went through trombone, baritone trombone, some trumpet, guitar and piano before settling on almost exclusively violin. So cool, keep it up


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;cQHdAJqtEn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQHdAJqtEn8[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow! That's awesome, BB. It's interesting that your list of instruments includes the violin, seems almost out of place with the other instruments you play. Do you still play and get together with other musicians to jam? Do you still practice regularly? That's level 9 out of what, 11 levels? I went through trombone, baritone trombone, some trumpet, guitar and piano before settling on almost exclusively violin. So cool, keep it up


Thanks man! The violin was a actually a gift from my grandmother. I thought it would be similar to the guitar, but I found the change in perspective really challenging. 

In Royal Conservatory exams, there were 10 levels. Each level you had to do scales and arpeggios with a few pieces. I never did RCoM studies until late in my piano playing, I just started at level 7 and did the exam and went from there. lol

I love improv, but I hated practicing mode work and scales... LOL Kind of contradictory... I wish I played more now, but I still play guitar!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Thanks man! The violin was a actually a gift from my grandmother. I thought it would be similar to the guitar, but I found the change in perspective really challenging.
> 
> In Royal Conservatory exams, there were 10 levels. Each level you had to do scales and arpeggios with a few pieces. I never did RCoM studies until late in my piano playing, I just started at level 7 and did the exam and went from there. lol
> 
> I love improv, but I hated practicing mode work and scales... LOL Kind of contradictory... I wish I played more now, but I still play guitar!


I hear you; I love playing chamber music but I really don't enjoy practicing. I play professionally, but there are a lot of pieces I'd love to perfect that require specific technique I don't yet possess. I think the main thing that stops almost everyone from playing music is the thousands of hours required to become proficient at an instrument. I wish we had the technology to upload the muscle memory for any instrument directly into our brains in seconds, like the Matrix. "I know violin!" "Show me..."


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 13, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I hear you; I love playing chamber music but I really don't enjoy practicing. I play professionally, but there are a lot of pieces I'd love to perfect that require specific technique I don't yet possess. I think the main thing that stops almost everyone from playing music is the thousands of hours required to become proficient at an instrument. I wish we had the technology to upload the muscle memory for any instrument directly into our brains in seconds, like the Matrix. "I know violin!" "Show me..."


I forgot to add I can play the flute too. A lot of the same fingerings as sax with some minor differences.... and flute is in C... lol

BTW;

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tyler.durden again.



*


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 13, 2013)

And on the eighth day, God created the Wurlizter&#65279; electric piano. mmm hmmm. Some friends of mine playing, terrible recording quality... sorry.

I find myself trying to give reps to the same people too often myself, lol. Some people are just that awesome.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 14, 2013)

For one of my assignments in school we had to listen to a jazz solo and then transcribe it, and play it in front of everyone. Almost everyone did one specific to their instrument. Me? I did Miles Davis on sax. lol

Here's a link to the song, I'd do the youtube link but I couldn't find this version; and this is the version I did. 

http://grooveshark.com/s/Well+You+Needn+t/3Z08yu?src=5

The solo starts at 1:00. I always dug Miles, not the best technically but I think he had the best ideas. 

I love the piano solo too for that matter... lol


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 14, 2013)

If it doesn't have a vibraphone I'm not interested, lol.

I recognize how great Miles Davis was, I just can't really get into that type of jazz. Thanks for sharing that song!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> For one of my assignments in school we had to listen to a jazz solo and then transcribe it, and play it in front of everyone. Almost everyone did one specific to their instrument. Me? I did Miles Davis on sax. lol
> 
> Here's a link to the song, I'd do the youtube link but I couldn't find this version; and this is the version I did.
> 
> ...


Miles was a genius and an amazing musician. Like you say, not the best technically, but the ideas and phrasing he had. I broke my Miles cherry with Sketches of Spain, still one of my favorite albums. I'd love to hear a recording of the transcription you played, let me know if you ever upload it somewhere...


For the uninitiated, go ahead and bounce around this album to hear the different tunes and moods. Real genius here - 

[video=youtube;jB5QVfiRdPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB5QVfiRdPE[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;cJ9rbJcPyTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ9rbJcPyTA[/video]

dont know if anyone likes Opeth so here ya go.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, my friends. I don't know how the fuck I missed this game until now (by Nintendo, no less), but this song fucked me up so much I just had to share it with you all. Make sure you're not too high while you view this, it is disturbing...

[video=youtube;0w5neFPat1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w5neFPat1w[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CXJBS1Up_kg]http://youtu.be/CXJBS1Up_kg[/video]

Love this song. It was from an anime I used to watch, Cowboy Bebop. It has an absolutely amazing soundtrack done by a lady named Yoko Kanno and her jazz band, 'The Seatbelts'....

badass stuff right here.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xiFCXTaiHq8]http://youtu.be/xiFCXTaiHq8[/video]

Always had a soft spot for 3/4 time, especially awesome metal.

This is the solo album of the guy who does all the music for the TV show, Metalocalypse. He does the guitar (Skwisgaar, Toki), and singing (Nathan, Pickles) on the show. 

He has amazing drummer, Gene "The atomic Clock" Hoglan (Dark Angel, Death, Strapping Young Lad, Devin Townsend, Fear Factory, Opeth, Unearth), and renound Bassist, Bryan Beller (Mike Keneally, Steve Vai, James LaBrie of Dream Theater, Dweezil Zappa, The Aristocrats) rocking it with him.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4tIArdCFzX8]http://youtu.be/4tIArdCFzX8[/video]

This was my initial favorite song on the album.

The solo at 2:30 is incredibly melodic... I love it.

Then again, this entire song is so baddass it should be illegal. I mean, come on, it's called 'Danger Tits'....


----------



## j.GrEeN.<,{'^'},> (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;3h24ZntW6IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h24ZntW6IM[/video]  ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 27, 2013)

I remember hearing Joss Stone for the first time with one of my best buds, Sam. He's this big, bald, black fag and you'd think he belongs to a biker gang or something... until he opens his mouth. Then there's no doubt he's a queen  Best taste in everything, including music. This Soul Sessions album quickly became my favorite, and I listened to it for almost a month before finding out that Joss is this gorgeous teenage, British white girl! I had thought she was an old, ugly black American woman. Imo, she has the best voice of this generation: perfect pitch and control, slightly smokey, powerful, and the most soul of anyone...

[video=youtube;FtLvw78HXMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtLvw78HXMQ[/video]


A little Stone Cheescake -


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2013)

Best thing Idol ever did...

[video=youtube;bunNRu4mBbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=bunNRu4mBbY#![/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2013)

Great posts, TD!

I bet you'll like this chick....

[video=youtube_share;qmW3Mn6hmHI]http://youtu.be/qmW3Mn6hmHI[/video]

I absolutely love the chord progression in this song, always been a sucker for augmented chords..  Such an amazing voice, but the piano really does it for me in this song.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow this song is 20 years old now! Was at one time cutting edge industrialized rap-metal. Sadly the highly politicized lyrics are still relevant. America is still the bully who can't take care of itself.

[video=youtube;8dsn_aPZPUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dsn_aPZPUA[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Great posts, TD!
> 
> I bet you'll like this chick....
> 
> ...


Yes, I like her. She could even touch my penis if she were so inclined. She sounds SO much like Fiona it's crazy! If I had heard this somewhere else I would swear it was her: the arrangements and instrumentation, the chord changes, style, even the lyrics to an extent, all Fiona. Listen to this track and see how similar they sound - 

[video=youtube;BRrOAzMaez0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRrOAzMaez0[/video]


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 1, 2013)

imho, fiona apple has one of the sexiest vioces in the biz, i think macy gray does too


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 1, 2013)

Lovage is a wedding of the silky smooth voice of Mike Patton and the super sensual voice of Jennifer Charles set to a mellow beat.

[youtube]HB6ZUda0Vxs[/youtube]

and because Lovage is so cool I am able to double post

[youtube]W8Lzd6QfoTc[/youtube]

*Edit: In case you want an encore

[youtube]uoEGnFGo8kQ[/youtube]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 2, 2013)

Check out what this chick can do with a set of controller gloves, an xbox kinect, and a whole lot of processing power. This is completely freestyle.

[youtube]hX5FmSl51Jk[/youtube]

The gloves contain gyroscopes, accelerometers, bend sensors, dub controllers, ect. She even has complete control over the sound quadraphonically, meaning she decides which sounds resonate where.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> Check out what this chick can do with a set of controller gloves, an xbox kinect, and a whole lot of processing power. This is completely freestyle.
> 
> [youtube]hX5FmSl51Jk[/youtube]
> 
> The gloves contain gyroscopes, accelerometers, bend sensors, dub controllers, ect. She even has complete control over the sound quadraphonically, meaning she decides which sounds resonate where.


Love Imogen Heap! This is SO something she'd do, and it's exciting. Setups like this should allow everyone to compose and play the music within themselves without needing to be proficient with musical instruments. Liked the Lovage, too. They're like a Portishead that doesn't encourage one to kill oneself


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 5, 2013)

Been on a "Seatbelts" kick lately! Bringing me down memory lane!

Love this track...

[video=youtube_share;asszqX-DlV8]http://youtu.be/asszqX-DlV8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2013)

These guys had so much fun! You know, before the shotgun...

[video=youtube;TKwvCN4BmgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKwvCN4BmgI[/video]

Uhhhh...
She has a moist vagina
I particularly enjoy the circumference
I've been sucking the walls of her anus
Anilingus

I prefer her to any other

Marijuana(x3)

She had a moist vagina
I prefered her to any other

Marijuana(x11)

Uhhhh...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2013)

This kid is fuckin' SICK. He's a classically trained violinist, a real virtuoso and he just fuckin' jams with the improv over these hip-hop staples...

[video=youtube;36Xt-XeWnHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Xt-XeWnHM[/video]


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> meaning she decides which sounds resonate where.


No that's what the FOH guy does... She CANNOT possibly control that from stage while performing as what she hears is different to what the audience hears... 2 different mixes...


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;m14kW9Lk7nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m14kW9Lk7nI[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2013)

DS 12 y.o request.. and I like it too


[video=youtube;0mzSFcUEJWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mzSFcUEJWU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2013)

Now_ I_ want an iPhone. Mad skills...

[video=youtube;ziRMehYY7TE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziRMehYY7TE[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2013)

If you're not familiar with this dude, he's hard to explain: his face is scarred so he wears a mask (a la the Fantastic Four villian, Dr. Doom) whenever he's in public, he uses really arcane and esoteric samples, he's in his own class with intellectual, witty lyrics and he almost NEVER shows up for his own gigs. I've been to see him twice, and it was a different, lip-synching imposter both times. Here's a strange track from back in the day...

[video=youtube;UgVVGyE8fK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgVVGyE8fK4&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9B-9sT3lpOGHCp7HKpbENfy[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry, Gents. The sample is just too funky, and the energy's too catchy, not to post this - 

[video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dWL6Hdp7hoY]http://youtu.be/dWL6Hdp7hoY[/video]


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;F8DBoIgsYF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8DBoIgsYF0[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;zQ36S3d1CaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ36S3d1CaU[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;MTcBD7mz2vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTcBD7mz2vA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FRtd8ArvH_s]http://youtu.be/FRtd8ArvH_s[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2013)

Song's kinda dumb (even thought I like Pharrell), but the T&A is fantastic! I've rarely hit the pause button on YT this many times... fap, fap, fap...


[video=youtube;yyDUC1LUXSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kgOKU0ZkkS4]http://youtu.be/kgOKU0ZkkS4[/video]

Heh, I loved this song in high school... just came on while my playlist was on random.... some seriously funny ass lyrics... 

"Schnitzel to the lips! One between the tits! Two between the hips! How bout a schnitzel to the lips??"


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9SQ85HVegOE]http://youtu.be/9SQ85HVegOE[/video]

Just listen to the lyrics... seriously... for a song that has a 'chipper' tempo and chord progression, the lyrics are....shocking... lol Ahhh... guttermouth... 

On a Tuesday afternoon
my mom came in my room
and said get the fuck up outta bed
and get a god damned job
so I told her hey hey fuck you mom
and threw the phone at her head
but I missed and hit her in the snatch
so I slammed the door in her face
and said don't ever barge in my room
or I'll kick your ass and call the cops
and tell them I'm abused
and you'll wind up in jail
while I go snowboard in vail
no one to post your bail
cuz daddy loves me more
he says that you're a

You're worthless, you're lazy, you're stupid
a little over weight
now give me 20 bucks
Mommy, you're worthless, you're lazy, you're stupid
a little over weight
now give me 20 bucks
no make it 50 bucks

Now mom writes me letters
I write return to sender
let her rot there in her cell
I watch the dogs mate on her bed
sorry mommy I had to pawn
the china silver and all your jewelry
I had to eat and rent a bunch of prostitutes
like you
you're lazy, you're stupid
a little over weight
now give me 20 bucks
Mommy, You're worthless, you're lazy, you're stupid
a little over weight
now give me 20 bucks
no make it 50 bucks
no make it 60 bucks
make it 75
why don't you just give me your whole gad damn purse
I hope you're having fun rotting in jail
maybe I'll come visit you, nah
enjoy your stretch in jail


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2013)

I posted this already, but this is the topless version, therefore worthy of reposting 

[video=vimeo;63173106]http://vimeo.com/63173106[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;j1lhtf16v5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1lhtf16v5g[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;lwlogyj7nFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=lwlogyj7nFE&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 23, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I posted this already, but this is the topless version, therefore worthy of reposting
> 
> [video=vimeo;63173106]http://vimeo.com/63173106[/video]


That brunette chick.... WOWZAS.

What a body, and face to boot!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;PCxTKhGIsvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCxTKhGIsvQ[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2013)

This was my fuckin' JAM!

[video=youtube;Mr_uHJPUlO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr_uHJPUlO8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2013)

A little Claypool, anyone?

[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 28, 2013)

This was last night's show and I was having a spiritual experience when the shroom tea peaked during the second set with some sick jams. This was a great Chilly Water just before set break

[video=youtube;hV6q0rdwrKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV6q0rdwrKU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 29, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> A little Claypool, anyone?
> 
> [video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


Fuckin' love Primus!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;O0YxeTjFn70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0YxeTjFn70[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (May 9, 2013)

[youtube]0vqgdSsfqPs[/youtube]

Cool video. It pans to different details of the same 20 seconds ran forward and back.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2013)

^^ That is a cool idea. I wish their music was anywhere near as cool as their videos...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2013)

Weather's been tits in Chicago this week, played tennis almost every day. Cruising and listening to my boys, when this old jam came on. Enjoy...

[video=youtube;0w2zEhDCyB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w2zEhDCyB0[/video]



You don't need to know what's wrong with me, unless you think you're gonna come home with me...

[youtube]2s1Mf-U_18w[/youtube]


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;E2uqaO1jRyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2uqaO1jRyk[/video]



 ...but still happy to listen to them!

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2013/05/20/the-doors-keyboardist-ray-manzarek-dead-at-74/


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvMVCHhwTPs

One of the happiest songs ever made, and I am not ashamed to admit that its one of my favs! lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2013)

Most of you probably know the name Jascha Heifetz. He is the greatest violinist that's ever been: he started his career in the US at 17 (much younger in his native Russia), and instantly raised the bar on violin technique doing things that no one else had done previously. He had a long and glorious career, and stopped playing in public at his peak so's never to tarnish the legend he created. Here he is playing arguably the most intense and complex pieces ever written, Bach's Chaconne. The technique and musicality required to play this piece is super-human, he makes a lone violin sound like several. This piece is about 12 minutes, but I promise that if you have time and attention enough to experience it, it will take you to places you've never been musically. A huge hit before listening wouldn't hurt, either  Enjoy! 

He's 69 years old here - 

[video=youtube;1xhCdyQ_8Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xhCdyQ_8Wg[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YsXEa61iD9A]http://youtu.be/YsXEa61iD9A[/video]

If you can listen to this song and not feel a little welling up in the eyes, you are a better man than I.


My father had dementia
He lied in bed for months
Once in a while he'd call me
And ask me to fly down
I told him that I'd love to
But I had things to do
And so he died without his son
I heard about it drunk after a show
[ Lyrics from: 
My mother battled cancer
For over seven years
I nursed her and I held her
When time was running out
The night before she left me
I drank scotch all night
And thanked her for everything she'd done
Raising me alone wasn't much fun

Dad I can forgive you, 
But I'll never forget, 
Months I wouldn't see you and when I did
You'd be out with your friends all night
Alone and only nine
I watched the outer limits
And scared out of my mind
I wonder if you felt the same
The days before you died
I wonder if you even knew
Why I wouldn't come around
I bet if you had been there, 
There wouldn't be this song

2006 goodbye parents
For once I am sincere
2006 my orphan year


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2013)

WTF?

[video=youtube;TzFxPEMXYIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzFxPEMXYIY[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2013)

I like this one even better, whatever they're teachin' I want to learn it...

[video=youtube;NEBqpmJU9_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEBqpmJU9_w[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 6, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I like this one even better, whatever they're teachin' I want to learn it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEBqpmJU9_w


Not sure what that was, but I liked it.

Here's something completely different!

[video=youtube_share;8D1h1fr2Ako]http://youtu.be/8D1h1fr2Ako[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck! These guys are as tight as ever, love Maynards lyrics. How do you count something like this?

[video=youtube;Noz6-KaT4fA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Noz6-KaT4fA[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's an old buddy doing a Michael's cover on ukelele! He's fun, and has some skills...

[video=youtube;p8jVNWcpdEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jVNWcpdEo[/video]


----------



## skuba (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_emq_NzO7H8]http://youtu.be/_emq_NzO7H8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;5i_0PkOqLKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i_0PkOqLKA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 9, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's an old buddy doing a Michael's cover on ukelele! He's fun, and has some skills...
> 
> [video=youtube;p8jVNWcpdEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jVNWcpdEo[/video]


Heh, nice man... I have the same Misfits shirt too... lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> [video=youtube;5i_0PkOqLKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i_0PkOqLKA[/video]


Man, Eye! I LOVED this song when I was young, the entire album was amazing full of jazz heavies to back up a solo Sting. I'm gonna get this torrent right now, and jam to it while I make some breakfast


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 11, 2013)

Check out my partner from the UK. (partner in debunking pseudoscience)

She is two years away from a masters in biology from Oxford. Obviously smoking hot, and talented too! 

https://soundcloud.com/emilyrosechansonnette/cry-me-a-river


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ Very sexy girl and very talented, Heis. I've had the honor of having my heart broken by a few just like her


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 11, 2013)

Music is your only friend,until the end- j.morrison


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

Gregorian Chants are becoming used to treat Dyslexia.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;fia3HCuZgYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fia3HCuZgYI[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> [video=youtube;fia3HCuZgYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fia3HCuZgYI[/video]


This one of those that I would never admit to my friends that I like. But it brings back good memories.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;O67Kf5swR3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O67Kf5swR3k[/video]


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, this is beautiful and inspirational. I just lost it watching this, you just can't stop music... [video=youtube;fXynrsrTKbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXynrsrTKbI[/video]


 Thanks for this. Powerful.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;o5KHjFHlkys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5KHjFHlkys[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;unCS63L-5eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unCS63L-5eY[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;PTp9SMFQ3Hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTp9SMFQ3Hw[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

My favorite tune from them...

[video=youtube;xajQUEPXRyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xajQUEPXRyg[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> My favorite tune from them...
> 
> [video=youtube;xajQUEPXRyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xajQUEPXRyg[/video]


Elenor Rigby, and Yesterday and my favorite Beatles songs.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dUQr_GqYCQ0]http://youtu.be/dUQr_GqYCQ0[/video]

Most people give Bass players a hard time, but anyone 'in the know' knows bass players can make or break a band. Matt Freeman definitely 'makes it'. Listen to that solo!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

I absolutely love Sublime; my favorite band of all time. I started listening to them in the late 90's, and I still haven't heard of any band that has given me more of an emotional response to music. 

There are still certain Sublime song that give me chills, and make my hair stand on end.

This is a 'new' Sublime song, with their new lead singer ROME, he's pretty damn good! Not as good as Bradley, but no one is as good as Bradley... I could just hear the raw emotion in his voice. You could just tell he absolutely LOVED music. I've never heard another singer that touched my heart like Bradley Nowell. 

[video=youtube_share;uBFFKxXnw3g]http://youtu.be/uBFFKxXnw3g[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;awvS5f36s6E]http://youtu.be/awvS5f36s6E[/video]

You say it's black, but I don't believe you 
I say it's white, you say I'm tryin' to deceive you

and I'm aware of the high and the low,
I'd be waiting for you in the middle, but I just lack control

Baby if you wanna get low
Baby if you wanna get high
It makes no sense at all
I saw red, I saw red, I saw red, 
one more secret lover that I shot dead.

Girls, don't go crazy,
Oh Girls, don't go crazy,
Oh girls, don't go crazy when the men use you, no

Oh, women hold your man tight
if it makes you feel right, it's your own life...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

This whole album is great, but this is one of my long time chill out songs. 

[video=youtube;X7g3-CcFVwk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7g3-CcFVwk[/video]

I hope you guys like it as much as I do. They are going to be going through Oregon soon, btw.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Elenor Rigby, and Yesterday and my favorite Beatles songs.


I love the band Godhead, have you heard their cover of Eleanor Rigby? I enjoy it.

[video=youtube;li580259YwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li580259YwU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> This whole album is great, but this is one of my long time chill out songs.
> 
> [video=youtube;X7g3-CcFVwk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7g3-CcFVwk[/video]
> 
> I hope you guys like it as much as I do. They are going to be going through Oregon soon, btw.


Her sultry, deep voice reminds me of Fiona Apple... 

Very chill!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I love the band Godhead, have you heard their cover of Eleanor Rigby? I enjoy it.



I tried, my man. lol

I'm not a huge fan.. :/ I find it's missing a lot of the elements that I really loved in the original song. 

A version I like almost as much as the original is this;

[video=youtube_share;cAhFUXOxm_w]http://youtu.be/cAhFUXOxm_w[/video]

I know he's not the most sophisticated singer, he fluctuates with his tone, lol annnnnd this is a demo, but wow, it just feels really emotional.

Regardless, thanks for sharing my man!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I tried, my man. lol
> 
> I'm not a huge fan.. :/ I find it's missing a lot of the elements that I really loved in the original song.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing as well. I can appreciate that version too; I just don't get the emotion from it that I get from the other, lol. I wonder if that says anything about our personalities?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 22, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Thanks for sharing as well. I can appreciate that version as well; I just don't get the emotion from it that I get from the other, lol. I wonder if that says anything about our personalities?


I would say it says more about our musical preferences than personalities. 

BUT, I would actually love to do a comparison. It would be totally qualitative, but there might be some neat findings! I might actually PM you about this, when I get some time, and you're free.... if you're interested!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww and this one just for the hell of it! 

[video=youtube;p2KFaw_25kc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2KFaw_25kc[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I would say it says more about our musical preferences than personalities.
> 
> BUT, I would actually love to do a comparison. It would be totally qualitative, but there might be some neat findings! I might actually PM you about this, when I get some time, and you're free.... if you're interested!


Heck yes! lol, it would amuse the hell out of me.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG! I can't friggin' stop. One song triggers a memory of another and another, lol

I remember grooving like a fool to these songs, usually while driving... Warning! You may start smiling for no reason.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Bpx63wkbA Happy Up There by Royksopp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq-aNkBc2_M Around the Bend by Asteroids Galaxy Tour
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwm08sTA5U Crimewave by Crystal Castles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51szgeEmbZE The Way That I Found You by Ladytron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWjEavzQtOw Downtown by Peaches

I refrained from adding Miss Kittin 1982 to the list.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2013)

It is interesting to hear different interpretations of the same song. Sometimes, a song will mean nothing to me from one artist, but when done by another it really hits me (i.e. I can't stand Dillon doing anything, but when done by other artists, I can really dig his stuff). I think Eleanor Rigby (Beatles version) is so powerful, in part, to being the only tune they sung (afaik) with nothing but a string quartet (technically a double string quartet) as backup; no guitars, no percussion. It's got a austere classical quality that just doesn't come through when you rock it out. Here's two covers of classics I think are outstanding -

APC made a march in minor out of this classic -. 

[video=youtube;dunKAwRN3P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dunKAwRN3P8[/video]

I love this version, the chords they utilize are incredible .-

[youtube]wD0hnCBERSE[/youtube]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 23, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> It is interesting to hear different interpretations of the same song. Sometimes, a song will mean nothing to me from one artist, but when done by another it really hits me (i.e. I can't stand Dillon doing anything, but when done by other artists, I can really dig his stuff). I think Eleanor Rigby (Beatles version) is so powerful, in part, to being the only tune they sung (afaik) with nothing but a string quartet (technically a double string quartet) as backup; no guitars, no percussion. It's got a austere classical quality that just doesn't come through when you rock it out. Here's two covers of classics I think are outstanding -
> 
> APC made a march in minor out of this classic -.
> 
> I love this version, the chords they utilize are incredible .-


I can see how people like that song, but I hated that version. It was just too morbid sounding for me. Like it was meant to depress. Just because I don't like it doesn't mean I don't think it is good music. I mean I can really appreciate it for it's musical value and all, I just don't like how it makes me feel. That's the main reason I listen to music. And I find that music affects my mood a lot more than other people. I didn't know Inner Circle did that version. 

[video=youtube;7vzUh_55x2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vzUh_55x2M[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;398xVamo2_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=398xVamo2_U[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Bzk0n7h6I-o]http://youtu.be/Bzk0n7h6I-o[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;WswBkTAy1dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WswBkTAy1dI[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 27, 2013)

I know artists don't do covers to "do them better", but the Beatles really did do it best. I'd always thought Lennon wrote it, but I just found out that McCartney wrote it alone.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 27, 2013)

*[video=vimeo;27892498]http://vimeo.com/27892498[/video] 


"Raise The Alarm"

Whoa, whoa...

I may not believe in God,
It doesn't mean I'm a lesser person.
I still have a heart,
And I know what it feels like to be broken.

I may not believe in Jesus,
But I believe in sacrifice.
Life doesn't always stand a reason,
And no one ever gets a chance to live it twice.

But I'd rather risk my fate,
Than to lose my faith,
In the lovin', the hatin',
The constant debatin',
The chaos, the calm.
Raise the alarm.

The living that die,
The constant deny,
The chaos, the calm.
Raise the alarm.

Whoa, whoa...
Raise the alarm.

I may not believe in regrets,
But I believe in salvation.
Some things I'd rather forget.
We choose what we see,
And we see what we choose to believe.

In the name of the father, 
The son, and the holy ghost.
I'm not concerned with religion,
After all it's what's inside that matters most.

But I'd rather risk my fate,
Than to lose my faith,
In the lovin', the hatin',
The constant debatin',
The chaos, the calm.
Raise the alarm.

The living that die,
The constant deny,
The chaos, the calm.
Raise the alarm.

Whoa, whoa...
Raise the alarm.
Whoa, whoa...
Raise the alarm.

But I'd rather risk my fate,
Than to lose my faith,
Yeah, I'd rather risk my fate,
Than to lose my faith,
In the lovin', the hatin',
The constant debatin',
The chaos, the calm.
Raise the alarm.

The living that die,
The constant deny
The chaos, the calm,
Raise the alarm

Whoa, whoa...
Raise the alarm
Whoa, whoa...
Raise the alarm.
(Yeah!)
Raise the alarm.
*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FElbhqpWLLU]http://youtu.be/FElbhqpWLLU[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 1, 2013)

I post this just because Tesla is my hero. If I could go back in time, he'd definitely be one of the top five I'd want to meet.

[video=youtube;gJ1Mz7kGVf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ1Mz7kGVf0[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome...

[video=youtube;q-vJGUYHesU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-vJGUYHesU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2013)

Happy 4th, everyone!

[video=youtube;VgSY0QRkAQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgSY0QRkAQI[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;r-uN1prnYxg]http://youtu.be/r-uN1prnYxg[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 10, 2013)

Just to BUMP

[video=youtube;FVBwb8dmOGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVBwb8dmOGA[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2013)

^^ One of my favorite bands, Mahaffey is amazing...

I'm feeling this tune this morning...
<br>[video=youtube;-Xic5LfFNVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xic5LfFNVc[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;0khoMZSRtnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0khoMZSRtnk[/video]

Cant say im thrilled about Chester Bennington taking over lead singer of STP,love this version of Wicked Garden.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

This song moves me for reals.

[video]https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/469136-music-74-print.html[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 21, 2013)

Not a great tune, but I admire Macklemore for potentially alienating some of his fan base (esp. a rap fan base) to express himself - 

[video=youtube;mINGKrtG3iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mINGKrtG3iw[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Z8yVYmnjDR0]http://youtu.be/Z8yVYmnjDR0[/video]

Fucking great song! Just heard these guys for the first time a couple days ago on Sat radio and god dammit, I love their energy! Horror Punk x Rockabilly is a new one for me. I love it though! Listen to that stand up bass!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pBqGrTbcu44]http://youtu.be/pBqGrTbcu44[/video]

I left it to chance; I never should&#8217;ve let this get so far out of hand.
But I&#8217;ll do anything to not be alone &#8217;cause when I&#8217;m alone you know I&#8217;ll&#8230;
I can easily fall back into old habits that I thought I&#8217;d left behind
And they rip me apart and I realize&#8230;

Don&#8217;t be alarmed, I have to lie
Take everything and keep it inside.
I know I&#8217;m sick and I&#8217;m not right. I&#8217;m so fucking tired of living this life,
I made for myself, I&#8217;m sorry that I cannot get past what keeps me away from the light.
I hope this explains my problem to you, because I feel like this every night.

Don&#8217;t wanna be like this, anxious and angry or hopeless and upset- all the time.
Unable to get back the feeling I lost somewhere along the line.
I wear it all on my sleeve and everyone sees no matter how hard I try.
I&#8217;ve never felt worse in my whole life.

Don&#8217;t be alarmed, I have to lie
Take everything and keep it in stride.
I know I&#8217;m sick and I&#8217;m not right. I&#8217;m so fucking tired of living this life,
I made for myself, I&#8217;m sorry that I cannot get past what keeps me away from the light.
I hope this explains my problem to you, because I feel like this every night.
Feel like this every night.
(Night after night)


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 28, 2013)

If I've already posted this, I apologize. It's one of my faves for a laugh. Plus the hot Irish girl is always nice to look at. 

[video=youtube;ljPFZrRD3J8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljPFZrRD3J8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2013)

Rough day, I feel dark. Enjoy!


[video=youtube;VlvJ4aQ6A7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlvJ4aQ6A7U[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 29, 2013)

Misery loves company. Rough time here too.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 29, 2013)

[youtube]xymdU5UpEmQ[/youtube]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aNZwMG_QUGs]http://youtu.be/aNZwMG_QUGs[/video]

Considering this was the last song that was written by the drummer before he died of a drug overdose, this is some heavy shit. He predicts his own death.... kind of creepy. The first person singing is the drummer, the lead singer fills in and sings harmony with him too. Very eerie song...


LYRICS

Now i think i understand how this world can over come a man

like a friend we saw it through,
in the end i gave my life for you

gave you all i had to give,
found a place for me to rest my head 
while i may be hard to find,
heard there's peace just on the other side

not that i could or that i would let it burn,under my skin let it burn

left this life to set me free, took a piece of you inside of me
all this hurt can finally fade, promise me you'll never feel afraid 
not that i could, or that i would, let it burn, under my skin,let it burn

i hope it's worth it out on the highway, i hope you'll find your own way when i'm not with you

so tell everybody, the ones who walked beside me,yeah
i hope you find your own way when i'm not with you tonight
i hope it's worth it,what's left behind me,yeah 
i know you'll find your own way when i'm not with you
so tell everybody the ones who walked beside me,yeah
i know you'll find your own way when i'm not with you tonight


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 29, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ One of my favorite bands, Mahaffey is amazing...



That's cool, I didn't expect anyone to have ever heard of them/him.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 29, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> That's cool, I didn't expect anyone to have ever heard of them/him.


Very few have. I heard a couple of tunes and I was hooked, such original shit and his lyrics are not the standard, "I love you/fuck me/ party all night!" retarded nonsense that we usually hear. I spent a few months last year wondering where I could get all of their music. It was a challenge! It's not on iTunes, it's not seeded on any torrent. I finally found 2 cds on amazon and another album on grooveshark. Finally, I went to their FB page, posted on where I could buy all this music, and some kid sent me a link that had ALL of the music for download for free! I've gave it to a couple of DJ friends, and they love the fact that people ask where they can get it and they respond, "you can't anymore"


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 31, 2013)

I am straight up addicted to that "Horse Outside" song... lol

NK, you bastard! lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 31, 2013)

How can you not love the bass line? Seriously though. If there's someone who doesn't find the bass line in this song just awesome on every level, I demand to know your reasoning! lol

[video=youtube_share;h5kvX5dZL4k]http://youtu.be/h5kvX5dZL4k[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 31, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I am straight up addicted to that "Horse Outside" song... lol
> 
> NK, you bastard! lol


You can't get it out of your head, can you?! lol
It's evil like that.

I may have posted this one before, but it also has a bad ear worm factor; at least for me.
[video=youtube;cKiXYveusc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKiXYveusc0[/video]
A sexier song about polyamory has never been written.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe we should have an ear worm theme for today? lol

[video=youtube;tPIMNr47ZHE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPIMNr47ZHE[/video]

I WAS going to post Raspberry Beret but Prince is a cock smooch.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 31, 2013)

[youtube]r2wTDX_jo8c[/youtube]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not going to listen to Teenage Dirtbag, because I had it stuck in my head for a year once. 

This was one of my fave songs about ten years ago, lol. I think that is when all the good music stopped.

[video=youtube;3BxfpbyV-uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BxfpbyV-uc[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;nQ6SIUBebgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ6SIUBebgY[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 31, 2013)

And the last one for today, I promise.

[video=youtube;XXKEQB5Fzao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXKEQB5Fzao[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2013)

Adorable Little Bad Ass! Her music makes me smile...

[video=youtube;w2PwS8FCfxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2PwS8FCfxo[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Aug 3, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Adorable Little Bad Ass! Her music makes me smile...


I saw the previews for that but never got to watch it, lol. Thanks for posting. She's so adorable screaming like that in that dress and stockings, lol. 

I wanted to post the following because I've been suspecting the following for a while. Johnny Cash is nothing more than John Wayne's alter ego. Yeah? It amuses me how similar they sound and I could totally imagine John Wayne singing in his place. 

[video=youtube;mIBTg7q9oNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIBTg7q9oNc[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;nw52e0dfCaA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw52e0dfCaA[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 6, 2013)

[youtube]XRdh8gmVR90[/youtube]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NU75uz0b8EU]http://youtu.be/NU75uz0b8EU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IkgekVh7oKI]http://youtu.be/IkgekVh7oKI[/video]

Usually not a huge fan of rap, but I have a soft spot for Hova... lol I love the old school 'arcade' style sounds...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZyQIEGFKsRw]http://youtu.be/ZyQIEGFKsRw[/video]

Really diggin the new Jay-Z album, siiiick beats.... love the old school feel in some of them.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 10, 2013)

I've always been a big fan of piano tracks.... 

[video=youtube_share;Qm5P2MnOOXo]http://youtu.be/Qm5P2MnOOXo[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 10, 2013)

[youtube]1_1TqRgPbTI[/youtube]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2013)

Fun Fluff...

[video=youtube;H83YWalKuKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H83YWalKuKc[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;mJcdXFLhAd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJcdXFLhAd0[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;4KIRaVGqV8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KIRaVGqV8Y[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8kHKo_lsvsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kHKo_lsvsM[/video]

(kinda) sorry!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 18, 2013)

Probably my favorite piece for solo guitar, it's both exciting and haunting. Isaac's technical wizardry is unbelievable...

[video=youtube;oEfFbuT3I6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEfFbuT3I6A[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome piece TD!Never heard of him before,,will have to look up more of his work.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't usually care for the theater, but this was just delicious...

[video=youtube;9nWjNgV_6yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nWjNgV_6yc[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2013)

Diggin' the new 16 year old New Zealand chick...

[video=youtube;u7T64Qo3bdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7T64Qo3bdU[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;thgPKUuE0po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thgPKUuE0po[/video]


I love this band.Its worth all 7 minutes,just listen.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;donv89bFrKo]http://youtu.be/donv89bFrKo[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;31eMO9TlKT4]http://youtu.be/31eMO9TlKT4[/video]


*"Sorrow"

Father can you hear me?
How have I let you down?
I curse the day that I was born
and all the sorrow in this world

Let me take you to the herding ground 
where all good men are trampled down
Just to settle a bet that could not be won 
between a prideful father and his son

Will you guide me now for I can't see a reason 
for the suffering and this long misery
What if every living soul could be upright and strong? 
Well then I do imagine

There will be (sorrow)
Yeah there will be (sorrow)
And there will be sorrow no more

When all soldiers lay their weapons down 
or when all kings and all queens relinquish their crowns
Or when the only true messiah rescues us 
from ourselves it's easy to imagine

There will be (sorrow)
Yeah there will be (sorrow)
And there will be sorrow no more

There will be (sorrow)
Yeah there will be (sorrow)
And there will be sorrow no more

Yeah there will be (sorrow)
Yeah there will be (sorrow)
And there will be sorrow no more
*


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;l29erW7puT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l29erW7puT4[/video]

If I'm a ticking time bomb
Waiting to blow my top
No one would ever know
Not until I blew up
No one would believe it
He was such a normal man
Shake their heads and wonder why
If Martians fell from the sky
What would that do to God?
Would we put the weapon down
Or aim it up at the sky
No one would believe it
Except the fucking nut jobs
They'd laugh and cry
"We told you so!"
Baby when I get home
I want to believe in Jesus
Hammer in the final nail
Help me pick up the pieces
When everything starts to fall
So fast that it terrifies you
When will you hit the wall?
Are you gonna learn to fly?
No one would believe it
Except for all the people
Watching as you fly away
Baby when I get home
I want to pick up those pieces
Hammer in the final nail
And lean me up against Jesus
Baby when I get home
I want to believe in Jesus
Hammer in the final nail
Help me pick up the pieces
Baby when I get home
Help me pick up the pieces
Hammer in the final nail
I wanna believe in Jesus


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3c7bISLhVl8]http://youtu.be/3c7bISLhVl8[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2013)

This is my fav from DMB. Dave gets a little death metal with it...

[video=youtube;ZLI7YJNsros]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLI7YJNsros[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> This is my fav from DMB. Dave gets a little death metal with it...
> 
> [video=youtube;ZLI7YJNsros]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLI7YJNsros[/video]



That is hands down, my favorite DMB song too. The bass kicks and his agitated singing is so good.... and I love the cowbell. lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X7JgVqbh8nE]http://youtu.be/X7JgVqbh8nE[/video]

What. The. Shit. 

....apparently I DO like this song, when it's done by people with talent. lol

Fuck you, Miley Cyrus...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube_share;X7JgVqbh8nE]http://youtu.be/X7JgVqbh8nE[/video]
> 
> What. The. Shit.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Why don't they show the bassist, is he horribly disfigured? Miley Cyrus should give it up and just get into porn already, seems that is what she was built for...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 13, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds good. Why don't they show the bassist, is he horribly disfigured? Miley Cyrus should give it up and just get into porn already, seems that is what she was built for...


I can't stop listening to that song... lol


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 20, 2013)

[youtube]bjBW5tuXhWY[/youtube]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> [youtube]bjBW5tuXhWY[/youtube]


My kid loves this piece! He ran out of his room when I started playing your post, now I have to purchase the sheet music so he can play it  My classical musician friends and I have spoken about how some of the best classical music is currently being commissioned by the video game industry. Last year the Chicago Symphony played a medley of video music themes, most were quite beautiful and complex...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;ixpy8dR6Sxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixpy8dR6Sxw[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, I'm taking this bitch by the reins and going in this direction.....


[video=youtube_share;Y7-BBADPAvE]http://youtu.be/Y7-BBADPAvE[/video]


The fact that this song was written by Kenny Loggins makes it even better!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

Me too, damnit!

[video=youtube;7e3OuUyKvbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e3OuUyKvbg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;q0ZrF7taMHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0ZrF7taMHA[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 7, 2013)

Two celestial bodies of equal mass sharing a single gravitational field will exhibit identical rotational properties for as long as their inertial integrity is maintained.

[youtube]Xh84bPPNe8s[/youtube]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 7, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> Two celestial bodies of equal mass sharing a single gravitational field will exhibit identical rotational properties for as long as their inertial integrity is maintained.
> 
> [youtube]Xh84bPPNe8s[/youtube]


[video=youtube_share;qBL4FAoUdBY]http://youtu.be/qBL4FAoUdBY[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;26v2N995uUc]http://youtu.be/26v2N995uUc[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 8, 2013)

This is the shit. Just sit back and relax. 

[video=youtube;wOMJEnLob9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOMJEnLob9c[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> This is the shit. Just sit back and relax.
> 
> [video=youtube;wOMJEnLob9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOMJEnLob9c[/video]


Really predictable chord progression, it's a good thing it's a goood one.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 8, 2013)

What about this one?

[video=youtube;THcg4JfHjGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THcg4JfHjGA[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 8, 2013)

If you haven't heard this one, you don't know what you are missing. 

[video=youtube;9Jz706sJMjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jz706sJMjg[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_E4_SyMBaOk]http://youtu.be/_E4_SyMBaOk[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2013)

^^ I'll never be able to innocently enjoy that song again...

[video=youtube;_50AduGvQAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_50AduGvQAU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounds almost exactly like Jane's Addiction!



Beefbisquit said:


> [youtube]26v2N995uUc[/youtube]


Hard to match Ferrell and Navarro. Speaking of which - 

[video=youtube;ZwI02OHtZTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwI02OHtZTg[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 9, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds almost exactly like Jane's Addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, right?? I thought it sounded kind of like Filter too...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 9, 2013)

I rarely find new punk I like, but I dig these guys.... I posted one fo their more famous songs earlier in this thread.

This video is just hilarious... heh

[video=youtube_share;qOum_DlqOrk]http://youtu.be/qOum_DlqOrk[/video]

I wanted to tell you, I wanted to share,
Some important details that you're unaware
I want you to listen, I want you to care,
I'll choke to death if I don't clear the air
It's not a secret that I obsess,
And then I get angry, and then I get stressed
And you can't imagine, you can't compare,
You have no frame of reference and then you get scared
I'm doing my best to help make you see,
That it's not your fault, when I'll beg and I'll plead
It's much easier just to go back to sleep,
We gotta find a place to start because I'm falling apart

I never feel happy, I never feel safe,
I can't let myself ever stay in one place
I look in the mirror and I see the face
Of a failure who will never be significant
The face that you see from morning to night
Is the mask that I put on to hide whats inside
I don't take it off until you fall asleep,
I don't want you to see what live inside of me
I thought I'd get older and it'd go away,
But it only gets worse and causes more pain
And being alone is getting so hard, I just got to tell you

God damnit, I'm falling apart

I'm down on my knees in the dark
Feeling for whatever is left
But the pieces are falling too far

God damnit, I'm falling apart

I'm down on my knees in the dark (I'm falling apart)
Feeling for whatever is left (I'm falling apart)
But the pieces are falling too far

Don't leave yet, I haven't got to the part that explains at all
Don't leave yet, I need some body there to catch me before I fall
God damnit, I'm falling apart

I wanted to tell you, I wanted to share,
Some important details that you're unaware
I want you to listen, I want you to care,
I'll choke to death if I don't clear the air right now


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounds like new age punk rock, kinda like it.

Reminds me of my childhood, this song brings back memories. 

[video=youtube;5SCMww9qQwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SCMww9qQwY[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 9, 2013)

Another one from my childhood, reminds me of all the girls i dated, and fucked over, all the fun i used to have back then. Man, do i miss it. Same band. 

[video=youtube;ux-dvX853Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux-dvX853Ro&amp;list=PL_TXYhKk1NFk5NqCPdpHQsb4dytMr4p1v[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok i had to share just one more as i started listening to this band. Sorry if you don't like it. 

[video=youtube;_mliF5sGUw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mliF5sGUw4&amp;list=PL_TXYhKk1NFk5NqCPdpHQsb4 dytMr4p1v[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 12, 2013)

Very, very nice. Tell me what you think
Some amazing acoustic harmonics in this song.

[video=youtube;6xE59aRqf-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xE59aRqf-o[/video]
Ends at 2:45


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 12, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Very, very nice. Tell me what you think
> Some amazing acoustic harmonics in this song.
> Ends at 2:45


I love Andy McKee.... Been listening to him for quite some time now. My favorite song is still Ebon Coast....

[video=youtube;lSnWhsmlGec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSnWhsmlGec[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 15, 2013)

What do you think about this?

[video=youtube;wnF2HHmkBpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnF2HHmkBpI[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 19, 2013)

[youtube]AQrWyI5DgBs[/youtube]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 19, 2013)

Butterfly in the sky..I can go twice as high...
[youtube]eBRYsAfchkY[/youtube]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 19, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> Butterfly in the sky..I can go twice as high...
> [youtube]eBRYsAfchkY[/youtube]



I love Jimmy Fallon.... saw this a while back, loved it.... heh


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 21, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I love Andy McKee.... Been listening to him for quite some time now. My favorite song is still Ebon Coast....
> 
> [video=youtube;lSnWhsmlGec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSnWhsmlGec[/video]



The Chord progression between 1:08-1:15 is my favorite; he does some embellishments on it later in the song, but the chords remain the same!

Again @ 1:55-2:04!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 21, 2013)

This is my other favorite Andy McKee song...

[video=youtube_share;gWC9s3hH-cw]http://youtu.be/gWC9s3hH-cw[/video]

The technicality of this song even surpasses "Ebon Coast"....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2013)

Fuckin' LOVED this album...

[video=youtube;WHZ9jh7IhkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHZ9jh7IhkU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2013)

For Real...

[video=youtube;FeHB2w_EYOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeHB2w_EYOU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 25, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuckin' LOVED this album...
> 
> [video=youtube;WHZ9jh7IhkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHZ9jh7IhkU[/video]


I was a hopeless Kurt Cobain addict..... I had all of their albums; even their bootlegs!

Heart Shaped Rome,
Christmas in Seattle,
and a bunch of others!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 25, 2013)

This is so well executed.... 

[video=youtube_share;Q7gUfyhBYoI]http://youtu.be/Q7gUfyhBYoI[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2013)

^^ Or, if you prefer no instruments at all -

[video=youtube;E9XQ2MdNgKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9XQ2MdNgKY[/video]


By the by, who told The Revolution they could perform without Prince?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 26, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Or, if you prefer no instruments at all -
> 
> [video=youtube;E9XQ2MdNgKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9XQ2MdNgKY[/video]
> 
> ...



ROFL!

Another great version, I just love the flow of this song.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought this video contains enough music to qualify it for this thread. The show is so intense, I thought we could all use some levity...

[video=youtube;jR4lLJu_-wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR4lLJu_-wE[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween! What better way than to bring it in with these freaks. I relate to Ninja because when I bust a mad rhyme, I often find myself using my own dick as a microphone...

[video=youtube;KbW9JqM7vho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbW9JqM7vho&amp;list=RD02Q77YBmtd2Rw[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 2, 2013)

Songs from the newly released Tony Sly (No Use for a name singer) tribute album. He died about a year or so ago @ 41 years old. Fucking sad shit. These songs are as good as the originals, maybe even, dare I say, better? 

[video=youtube_share;wOfHgz4QMlc]http://youtu.be/wOfHgz4QMlc[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Lh5uggE_U04]http://youtu.be/Lh5uggE_U04[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PKLnVBLIb-w]http://youtu.be/PKLnVBLIb-w[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;89_BBrboGZY]http://youtu.be/89_BBrboGZY[/video]

Dethklok and the singer from Cannibal Corpse.... awesome!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm digging SNL this season, it was getting stale for the last few years IMO. The music vids have made me smile, I like this one from last week - 

[video=youtube;foMQX9ZExsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foMQX9ZExsE[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been singing bits of this tune for years, and my kid thought I came up with it by just fucking around. I played it for him for the first time last weekend, and he just loved it. Can't believe no one's posted it yet, it's one of the better things from the 80's -

[video=youtube;tBIps187MKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBIps187MKk[/video] -


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;iByZ_J4MhIo]http://youtu.be/iByZ_J4MhIo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 28, 2013)

A Canadian twist
[video=youtube_share;QgD5p1XiVT0]http://youtu.be/QgD5p1XiVT0[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2013)

I really dug this tune back in the day. In a time where nothing bad negativity, murder and drugs were all that seemed to be coming out of Compton, this short dude brought us some positivity and a little comic relief (a la Fresh Prince)...

[video=youtube;ryDOy3AosBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryDOy3AosBw[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2013)

Imo, these guys were the best a Capella/boy band of all time. This rendition of Silent Night is one of the greatest interpretations I've ever heard, and the unique harmony gives me chills every time. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;PYufHY6j-SU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYufHY6j-SU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me??? 

[video=youtube;Yz5cZrC-KIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz5cZrC-KIg&amp;list=PLE3ABE659F9B848BD[/video]

Thanks ZS and BB for turning me onto this guy! Can't get enough last couple of days...

P.S. There's an entire Andy McKee video playlist after the above Hunter's Moon if you go to the YT link from my video above...


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2013)

Great videos guys thanks for the shares, here's my pick.
This video shows some of his talents but if you're wanting just the guitar work start at the 7:10 mark
[video=youtube_share;9UotQ5T-f1o]http://youtu.be/9UotQ5T-f1o[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;yMJq5I1ySqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMJq5I1ySqo[/video]

Probably my favorite concert I've seen this year. Trace Bundy is amazing and a really cool guy

Edit: Traverse is a great song of his as well.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 31, 2013)

Impeach God.

[video=youtube;1vo5Rn4dwhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vo5Rn4dwhs[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;JfCvcFLdq4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfCvcFLdq4Y[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;qT8fJ940AS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT8fJ940AS4[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;glg3hzwfoA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glg3hzwfoA4&amp;list=RDglg3hzwfoA4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 13, 2014)

^^^
That's damn funky, I like it.
This has been getting a lot play on my stereo lately.
[video=youtube_share;LGu3cRuXJ0s]http://youtu.be/LGu3cRuXJ0s[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 13, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm a professional musician,


Are you in a band Tyler? If so, what band are you in?

Do you have any music that you can play for us that YOU (helped) produced?

What instrument do you play? or are you a lead singer?

Im very curious, tell Me more about your professional music.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2014)

Great jam...

[video=youtube;MEDB4xJsXVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEDB4xJsXVo[/video]


----------



## skuba (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;o5bGUsT0OV8]http://youtu.be/o5bGUsT0OV8[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;CDXNfe2W8c8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDXNfe2W8c8[/video]

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!

Love it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;2s1Mf-U_18w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s1Mf-U_18w[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;D_yRN3kNNcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_yRN3kNNcE[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;xOYRInRAi0w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOYRInRAi0w&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;sFacWGBJ_cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;UfMPEPzW4bg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL2b3n7y027LBwaH4s65d-L9uUQpZ35fgq&amp;v=UfMPEPzW4bg#t=97[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;qL1B_r9nC9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1B_r9nC9k[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 18, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube;sFacWGBJ_cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]



YES!! I love it near the end where there is a guy screaming in the back ground. That's just hilarious!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;VjCl0DRsKHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjCl0DRsKHU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;WUqy0YbwCkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUqy0YbwCkk&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL2b3n7y027 LBwaH4s65d-L9uUQpZ35fgq&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh the 90's hair. 

[video=youtube;JFSLFBAJdBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFSLFBAJdBI[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

He had a lot to say
He had a lot of nothing to say, we'll miss him, we'll miss him...
Not all martyrs see divinity, but at least you tried...
Come down get off your fuckin' cross!
We need the fuckin' space to nail the next fool martyr...

[video=youtube;Ll8oQ3TinTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll8oQ3TinTU[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought this was clever. She's got a new album coming out soon entitled Sparks...

[video=youtube;HkVx_H0rCBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkVx_H0rCBA[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 23, 2014)

Good stuff Tyler. That one song reminded me of my funeral song. 

[video=youtube;9A6gkzSv8so]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A6gkzSv8so[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;0yGWVtLfxhg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yGWVtLfxhg&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

Lovin' the Beef Seed covers, they're really fucking talented musicians with great pitch on the vocals. Dug the margarita tune, too. Cool to see you back, NK...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 24, 2014)

Another that I sing to my son; hoping it will sink in. I also enjoyed the hangover song. I had to share it with a few peeps this morning, lol. Lovin' the fake boobies first thing this morning.

[video=youtube;Zo4Y0TxW41g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo4Y0TxW41g[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;eIQUpMRZpJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIQUpMRZpJk[/video]

One of my fav Dirty Heads songs...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 24, 2014)

Now THIS, is fuckin BADASS!! ACDC anyone??!!

[video=youtube;uT3SBzmDxGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 24, 2014)

Cuz even back in the day they needed security for their concerts. OMG that WAS badass.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;YO6sFdoklVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO6sFdoklVU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 2, 2014)

Really awesome!!

[video]http://www.wimp.com/upbeatcover/[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 3, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Really awesome!!
> 
> [video]http://www.wimp.com/upbeatcover/[/video]


Very cool!

Lately I've also found some of the 50's music to be cooler than when I heard it as a kid. Remember the soundtrack to Happy Days?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;6nc4vR2Qa88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nc4vR2Qa88&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Of all the songs posted in the SS&P section, I think this one probably fits the genre the closest.

Such a great song...  (Even though I don't agree with the subject matter, it's nice to think about)

Where did we come from?
Why are we here?
Where do we go when we die?
What lies beyond
And what lay before?
Is anything certain in life?

They say "Life is too short"
"The here and the now"
And "You're only given one shot"
But could there be more
Have I lived before
Or could this be all that we've got?

If I die tomorrow
I'd be alright
Because I believe
That after we're gone
The spirit carries on

I used to be frightened of dying
I used to think death was the end
But that was before
I'm not scared anymore
I know that my soul will transcend

I may never find all the answers
I may never understand why
I may never prove
What I know to be true
But I know that I still have to try

If I die tomorrow
I'd be alright
Because I believe
That after we're gone
The spirit carries on

"Move on, be brave
Don't weep at my grave
Because I'm no longer here
But please never let
Your memories of me disappear"

Safe in the light that surrounds me
Free of the fear and the pain
My questioning mind
Has help me to find
The meaning in my life again
Victoria's real
I finally feel
At peace with the girl in my dreams
And now that I'm here
It's perfectly clear
I found out what all of this means

If I die tomorrow
I'd be alright
Because I believe
That after we're gone
The spirit carries on


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;757SiXkPlH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=757SiXkPlH4[/video]

Last night, alone, I met the moon
I saw its halo and the love around
"Now take the path, don't ever lose your time
Just watch the light you have inside"

I watched inside and my eyes burned
The moon was right
Roots so deep, head so high
I want to be in and watch it out

I know the reasons why I failed
The stars illuminate my being
Behold thy servant, you the force around
that makes the planets be​


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2014)

So fun! Love the lyrics - 

[video=youtube;gSKHTuR8abE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSKHTuR8abE[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;ER6Hj7JbXNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER6Hj7JbXNo[/video]


God damn Beef seeds.... lol This is my new favorite!  I Love the Harmony's they do....


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8lw33d7K12E]http://youtu.be/8lw33d7K12E[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]qgcUiM7queQ[/youtube]


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 5, 2014)

^^ Really liked that, Heis. I've always liked Tool and King Crimson because of their quirky time changes, it seems this Mathcore is something I can get into...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 10, 2014)

http://myfreemp3.eu/music/Cherlene+&+Kenny+Loggins

Listen to this album.

I don't like country, but I love this.

Especially '40 miles of mountain road', 'Swing shift', of course 'Danger Zone ft. Kenny Loggins, and 'Midnight Blues'.... they're all awesome. 

Everyone thought this was going to be a joke album, but it blew all the critics away.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 12, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2SFt7JHwJeg]http://youtu.be/2SFt7JHwJeg[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;HSN9agsWXQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSN9agsWXQE[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;jus7S5vBJyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jus7S5vBJyU#t=98[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2014)

I feel better about our future after this. Kids, see what you can accomplish if you put down Guitar Hero and pick up real instruments? 

[video=youtube;J5VGILERzgg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5VGILERzgg[/video]


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 25, 2014)

There are blind people who can navigate the world by making sounds with their mouth and listening to the reverberations bouncing back in order to tell where objects are. This blind guy was even riding a bicycle down the sidewalk. So in that sense, you can "see" it, to the OP. Saw it on the show IS IT POSSIBLE!?!?!?! where the host asks that question about 100 times


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2014)

This lady got the Thickness! Can I get a Witness? This lovely lady got the thickness! Can I get a "Hell Yeah!"


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 8, 2014)

God dammit, I love spanish style songs.... especially when they have a slammin' lady singing along, and a sick rockabilly feel.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2014)

^^ A song so nice, he had to post it twice


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 8, 2014)

rofl...I'm stoned.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 10, 2014)

Loving these guys!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2014)

Blast from the Past. Gotta Launder my Karma...






If you can decipher the meaning behind this video, you win $1,000,000...


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

Dear wind of Mississippi can you call him by name
I have followed his wings on a sunny day

I like to believe he's the chosen one
I like to believe he's the fallen one
Dead but rising

I raise the fist, raise the fist with power and fate
And wishing that his claws will grab on to my hand

I like to believe he's the chosen one
I like to believe he's the fallen one
Dead but rising

I have been to the end of waters
I have been to the end of earth
I've been over mountains and riding the storms

Dear son your words have reached me
And for that I can carry on
I'll guide you in spirit
Today I'll be home

I like to believe he's the fallen one
I like to believe he's the chosen one
The rebirth of man heals a bleeding heart
The eagle of kings wears my fathers soul

Dead but rising


This is what the lead singer had to say about the song....



> The opening riff is very old school metal – it could be a Slayer riff. The lyrics are about the first time I was travelling through the US, to visit Graceland and Elvis’s grave, and Tupelo, Mississippi, which was Elvis’ birthplace. My father had passed, and he was a huge Elvis fan. He had always wanted to visit Graceland with my mother, but had unfortunately never made it. I had rented a car and was driving towards Tupelo when the navigation just went out. This was the first time I had driven in the US, so I wasn’t comfortable. Then I noticed an eagle that had been following the car for a while. I said, ‘What is it with that eagle? Is my father trying to tell me something?’ I got emotional about it and I decided to follow the eagle. It went one way then the other, and the next thing I knew I was in Tupelo, Mississippi, and the eagle just took off. That was some strong shit. And that’s
> what Dead But Rising is all about – it’s about me, today, trying to reach out for that eagle.



Even though I don't believe in the afterlife, I like this song a lot!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 6, 2014)

1st part is instrumental the 2nd has vocals,Very calm and relaxing music by Opeth,worth a listen if you enjoy good acoustic guitar.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 9, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Hi neer, yes I can say that much lyrical content does not match the music. I would think that it is because the artist is 'trying'. I play drums, I really enjoy polyrhythm, which to me is also a language. Something like complex number sets... music can be entirely fractal if it is allowed to do so. I hope that made sense...


maybe its a lack of emotion; no connection


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 9, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...can you touch it?
> 
> ...do you feel it?
> 
> nb: this is not a God thread


yes , yes


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 9, 2014)

I can see for miles and miles.. those were some days to remember


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 10, 2014)

you guys may like it or not...anyway enjoy the ride.www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY


----------



## er0senin (May 10, 2014)




----------



## er0senin (May 10, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> you guys may like it or not...anyway enjoy the ride.www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY


good stuff ^^


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2014)

We play a classical version of this tune at the end of our cocktail hours, it's one of my favorite ballads. Some people always appreciate it, It's a good way to pick out the few cool people in any crowd


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2014)

I don't dig gaga, but this tune rocks when done by VSQ. Really dissonant and percussive. Amazing arrangement, as usual...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2014)

This is probably the most ethereal piece I've ever heard. Sure, it's played out, far too often in movies and television. But there is a reason for that. It is sublime, and does something to one emotionally that no other piece can, especially if listened to in its entirety. The way the minor key opening theme slowly builds, and once firmly established, keeps stacking onto itself as each string section takes the theme ever higher until the screaming, angst-ridden climax. Finally, a heavy musical, exhausted sigh (the only part in the entire piece in a major key). The adagio ends with an echo of the original motif to remind one how we began this journey. I highly recommend that you smoke a bowl, get horizontal and let this tear through you for ten minutes. If you're anything like me, you'll feel reborn afterward. If there is a god, he may reside somewhere within this music...


----------



## dashcues (May 12, 2014)

Enjoyed it T.D.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2014)

Here's another great, angst-ridden piece. This aria is from Puccini's Tosca, sung by arguably the greatest tenor that ever lived, Luciano Pavarotti. Do yourself a favor and smoke a bowl and lay back to let this piece sweep over you. Falling short of that, you can smoke a bowl and pretend that the mob is chasing you. The important message here is to smoke a bowl...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2014)

One more of Pavarotti singing Puccini. This is from Tosca, one of my favorite operas. Pavarotti (now deceased) was in his prime here, even live he was absolutely flawless. This entire concert was amazing. Okay, enough classical shit for awhile...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 17, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> One more of Pavarotti singing Puccini. This is from Tosca, one of my favorite operas. Pavarotti (now deceased) was in his prime here, even live he was absolutely flawless. This entire concert was amazing. Okay, enough classical shit for awhile...


ah...music the spiritual side of man


----------



## tyler.durden (May 20, 2014)

Oh shit. They haven't gotten any more sane the since last year. Look out...


----------



## Ceepea (May 20, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh shit. They haven't gotten any more sane the since last year. Look out...


Awwww sshiiiiitt! That's pretty fucked up, lol.

Not that I'm surprised. It is Die Antwoord. Kinda cool video really lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2014)

Love Merrill and the crew. New album is out! Nikki Nack, it was worth the wait...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2014)

Great set last year -


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

i hear it very clearly


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 8, 2014)

easy listen kick back


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 25, 2014)

New DFD!!


----------



## mainliner (Jul 25, 2014)

it's a very complex thing that happens in thin air between a speaker and your ear?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2014)

Life is good  There's a lot of cannabineer in this video, which is fine by me...


----------



## mainliner (Jul 27, 2014)

Are thete


eye exaggerate said:


> ...can you touch it?
> 
> ...do you feel it?
> 
> nb: this is not a God thread


 are there any record producers or labels ( dance/ club) in here? Iv got a tune i wrote on Cubase daw ,


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2014)

This piece is standard violin repertoire, and pure rock and roll. It opens with a gorgeous, soaring melody before it goes into fast fireworks and fingerboard acrobatics. This guy shows that you can beat the shit out of the violin, and how much she loves it...


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 1, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Great set last year -


holy shit i picked up a girl at the bar last year that looked worse than Robert Smith..and when _I awoke....black frizzy ˙airs un' lip stick!_


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2014)

abalonehx said:


> holy shit i picked up a girl at the bar last year that looked worse than Robert Smith..and when _I awoke....black frizzy ˙airs un' lip stick!_


I wanted to check out Eminem at Lolla this year, but I waited to long to get tickets, and the weather here sucks, anyway. I watched Lorde's set earlier, but everyone can watch Lollapalooza for free at this site all weekend long. 

ENJOY! - http://lollapalooza.redbull.tv/#!/

(Artic Monkeys are just finishing up now...)


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 15, 2014)

Ceepea said:


>


as I sit in the silver chair...there is the beat of a drum in my ear... seconds later a whisper do I hear...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 18, 2014)

Really glad that they're doing a sixth season! My new screen saver...







Here's a little something to start your week off right. Enjoy!


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...can you touch it?
> 
> ...do you feel it?
> 
> ...


Can you feel it, see it, hear it today?
If you can't, then it doesn't matter anyway
You will never understand it cuz it happens too fast
And it feels so good, it's like walking on glass
It's so cool, it's so hip, it's alright
It's so groovy, it's outta sight
You can touch it, smell it, taste it so sweet
But it makes no difference cuz it knocks you off your feet

You want it all but you can't have it

It's cryin', bleedin', lying on the floor
So you lay down on it and you do it some more
You've got to share it, so you dare it
Then you bare it and you tear it

You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it

It's alive, afraid, a lie, a sin
It's magic, it's tragic, it's a loss, it's a win
It's dark, it's moist, it's a bitter pain
It's sad it happened and it's a shame

You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it

What is it?
It's it
What is it?
It's it
What is it?
It's it
What is it?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Aug 18, 2014)

The writing's on the wall, but no one cares at all
To convey the message that we wrote ourselves
Destroy the walls we mend and burn the candle at both ends

(I really think we are)
Becoming more mindless of the heart
(Becoming everything we hate)
Building our castles for the future
(A Trojan horse is at the gate)
Built by the enemy that we made

It's false sincerity, we hear celebrities
"Buy a hybrid if you can" with ten years of your food stamps
Caught myself listening to sheltered excuses for human beings

(So it becomes elite)
They separate then what have we got?
(Nothing in common with their wealth)
One clip can change public opinion
(One sin can send you straight to hell)
Learned how to lie and not get caught
More piss in the melting pot

Shut out majority with riches
(Their words become more valuable)
Then the voice of a million starving children
(That they have a million ways to solve)
Left freedom bleeding on the roadside,
We believe the biggest lie


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2014)

I move away from this place
In the form of a disturbance
And enter into the world
Like some tiny distortion

If I surrender
And I don't fight this wave
I won't go under
I'll only be carried away

Wave...

Isolation...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 8, 2014)

Apparently, some people have an adverse reaction to extacy...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2014)

Finally! The PERFECT music video...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2014)

I find it amazing that someone this fine would be this good at anything. Without the girl, I'd have shot myself in the face after 30 seconds of that tune. Seriously, this girl is one of the sexiest things I've ever seen. I'm not normally a violent man, but I would kidnap her if given the chance...






Why did I post this in the Music thread of the S&S&P? Do you really care where it's posted??? Fap away, gents...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 31, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I find it amazing that someone this fine would be this good at anything. Without the girl, I'd have shot myself in the face after 30 seconds of that tune. Seriously, this girl is one of the sexiest things I've ever seen. I'm not normally a violent man, but I would kidnap her if given the chance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it to be rather...uplifting myself...and there was some music and also I saw...*light !*


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I am de-lurking to share this video made by my partner in justice. (aka the co-admin of I fucking hate pseudoscience) When she isn't busy getting her masters in cognitive anthropology or fighting pseudoscience, she makes music!






I got to hang out with her for a few days last September. And BTW, she's saying "bin bag dress." It's a UK thing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am de-lurking to share this video made by my partner in justice. (aka the co-admin of I fucking hate pseudoscience) When she isn't busy getting her masters in cognitive anthropology or fighting pseudoscience, she makes music!
> 
> I got to hang out with her for a few days last September. And BTW, she's saying "bin bag dress." It's a UK thing.


Damn, she's sexy! Is there anything more of a turn on than a strong, talented, intelligent woman? I think not. I don't really dig house music, but this video was a high quality production. I hope her promotion goes well and she gets a lot of YT views. Good to see you around, Heis, I'll check out your FB more often...


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm a little confused, when I first saw a music section in the 'Spirituality & Sexuality & Philosophy' area.
My first thought was what the hell is this sex music? Then I go to the last page and the first thing I see is machine gun fellatio,
and I was like hmm maybe it is a sex music thread. Then I saw some half naked females too so I'm like meh it has to be a section for sexy music
and I know some good tunes for this section. So sorry if I'm just confused about what you were going for here. Otherwise enjoy the sex tunes.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 6, 2014)

Can you feel it?
Can you touch it?


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2014)

I love hip-hop. One of the skills I admire most is the freestyle. I love when people throw words at MCs, because it verifies that they are truly kickin' it off the top. I just ran across this dude, King Los, and he may be the greatest freestyler I've ever heard - 






More genius -


----------



## dashcues (Jan 5, 2015)

Back to the front!

A favorite:


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 5, 2015)

Not music, just good info...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> Not music, just good info...


Who said science can't quantify and explain these things? Can't wait to download his app to weigh the risk/reward of future prospects. His truth was beautiful, I sense a Nobel Prize on the horizon...


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Jan 16, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> Not music, just good info...









according to this, i may be fucking a dude!!

now imma have to search her for surgical scars and shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr Kynes said:


> according to this, i may be fucking a dude!!
> 
> now imma have to search her for surgical scars and shit.


What good would it do at this point? May as well settle in and just enjoy your little tranny


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2015)

lol


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jan 17, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> What good would it do at this point? May as well settle in and just enjoy your little tranny


----------



## dashcues (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2015)

dashcues said:


>


Great tune! I LOVED Men at Work/Colin Hay. Here's my favorite tune from him -


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2015)

Amazing display of compression and rarefaction of matter due to sound wave propagation. Music indeed has a physical interaction with our bodies...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Feb 4, 2015)

cymatics...fucking nice !


----------



## Ceepea (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Feb 5, 2015)

Newish Tenacious D Ronnie James Dio tribute song!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2015)

These guys have grown on me. It's not so much that their individual voices are amazing, but joined together we get an ethereal blend of texture and harmony. I've enjoyed most of their covers, but their first original tune is really nice, a la Imogen Heap. An inspiring tune for another lazy sunday -


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2015)

Amusingly intelligent satire...


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 25, 2015)

Mrs. Pacman was named Pepper, often chased by a ghost named Blinky.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 28, 2015)

This summer has been Fallout New Vegas and now Skyrim, which means I didn't see any of it.


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 18, 2015)

You know what's been missing from your life? Electro-swing!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Sep 18, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> You know what's been missing from your life? Electro-swing!


makes me want to get up.... and kick my feet up... bounce the hips and raise my hands


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2015)

No one may care for this,,,but if you do listen and are open to it,
well its just like any other music and loving it.perspective can be magic in some ways.....to each their own.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 20, 2015)

I couldn't stop doing the hand thing today. What is it? 






I realize that video might have confused you. This should clear things up.


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm feeling "horny" today.....

Nothing like some horns...  Seriously though, if you don't like this tune you're dead to me. lol


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 27, 2015)

One more funky track...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2015)

We know Jack's family pretty well, I like his solo stuff since he dropped his wife...







My veins are blue and connected
And every single bone in my brain is electric
But I dig ditches like the best of 'em
Yo trabajo duro
Como en madera y eso
Como en madera y eso

And even God herself has fewer plans than me
But she never helps me out with my scams for free, though
She grabs a stick and then she pokes it at me
When I say nothing, I say everything
Yeah when I say nothing, I say everything

They put me down in a lazaretto
Born rotten, bored rotten
Making models of people I used to know
Out of coffee and cotton
And all of my illegitimate kids have begotten
Thrown down to the wolves, made feral for nothing
Quarantined on the Isle Of Man
And I'm trying to escape any way that I can, oh
Any way that I can, oh

I have no time left
Time is lost
No time at all, throw it in a garbage can
And I shake God's hand
I jump up and let her know when I can
This is how I'm gonna do it

They wanna blow down the prison
They're lighting fires with the cash of the masses
And like the dough I don't fall down
I'm so Detroit I make it rise from the ashes


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> We know Jack's family pretty well, I like his solo stuff since he dropped his wife...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no coherent meaning to these words, but my words are simple and coherent, how can you respect his words and not mine. Don't get me wrong not downplaying the music or the lyrics it's great.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2015)

New Age United said:


> There is no coherent meaning to these words, but my words are simple and coherent, how can you respect his words and not mine. Don't get me wrong not downplaying the music or the lyrics it's great.


Because his words are poetry, and not meant to be taken literally. They are for imagery and aesthetic value, i.e. art. Amazing that I'd have to explain that, but not surprising...


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

Fuck you bud lol, I know it's art and appreciate that art but why can't you find meaning in my words it truly baffles me is what I was getting at.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2015)

Another jam...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Fuck you bud lol, I know it's art and appreciate that art but why can't you find meaning in my words it truly baffles me is what I was getting at.


Because most of your words form concepts that do no correlate to objective reality. They're just comforting ideas that you'd like to be true, that's of no value to me. Besides, nothing's important, right? So don't sweat it...


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Because most of your words form concepts that do no correlate to objective reality. They're just comforting ideas that you'd like to be true, that's of no value to me. Besides, nothing's important, right? So don't sweat it...


Don't take me too seriously bro, I'm not getting serious with you at all, but tell Mr Durden can you truly think objectively and realize that a concept such as "importance" has no real existence outside of the human mind, that is the difference between objective and subjective, that which is perceived by the mind and that which exists outside of the mind, as it is.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2015)

Right, the concept of importance is unique to humans, and perhaps to other sentient creatures. Since I'm human, I naturally ascribe importance to things that I value...


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Right, the concept of importance is unique to humans, and perhaps to other sentient creatures. Since I'm human, I naturally ascribe importance to things that I value...


Yes and you realize that is subjective right?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. It is an objective fact that humans ascribe importance, which is subjective, to the things they value...


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes. It is an objective fact that humans ascribe importance, which is subjective, to the things they value...


OK I completely agree. And honestly Mr Durden I'm still a little lopsided on my original beliefs about intuition,although I do understand the popular meaning of intuition a part of me still feels that the truth is always both counter-intuitive and intuitive, it's a paradox but it seems to me that every time I find the truth it destroys what initially I intuitively thought was correct but it is replaced by what is correct and is far more intuitive than what I originally thought.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Sep 29, 2015)

New Age United said:


> There is no coherent meaning to these words, but my words are simple and coherent, how can you respect his words and not mine. Don't get me wrong not downplaying the music or the lyrics it's great.


ummm...maybe you should try putting music to your words


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

A prime example would be this thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/does-anyone-see-truth.881646/
If you look when I get confused about the whole topic about the Sun and how days are longer then nights, I begin to try and find an intuitive and logical explanation, but when green_machine_two9er finally points out the truth to me it all becomes crystal clear, ie most intuitive, my presumption was completely wrong, my intuition was wrong, but when I found the truth it was even more intuitive than any of my thoughts.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 30, 2015)

Intuition is one of the amazing ways the human mind manages to quickly process huge amounts of information. Even the most simple-minded among us has a brain which is capable of brilliant calculations that are actually pretty damn good at being right about things much of the time. When we need to judge height to see if we can safely jump down from somewhere, we can make the calculation almost immediately. We know not only if it is safe, but how the impact will feel and how much we need to brace ourselves to compensate. Think about the immediate calculations we do every second while riding a bike. All of this seems intuitive - that is, it comes to us without analytical thought.

Even more amazing is that the brain does all this while using relatively little energy and processing power. To achieve this it's had to come up with many shortcuts. In psychology/neurology these shortcuts are generally labeled as heuristics, biases and fallacies. But, with each shortcut comes the possibility of error. The more complicated the subject, the more information the brain is required to contemplate, the more shortcuts it has to use, and the more errors it makes. Riding a bike is relatively simple when you compare it to understanding the fundamentals of something like astrophysics. To ride a bike we need only to navigate the laws of physics, not understand them. The same shortcuts which allows us to easily navigate those laws also hinder us when we try to get to the understanding part. Even though understanding them requires analytical thinking, the brain tries to impose all its usual tricks, and so also imposes error. To compensate for this we need to look for something outside of the mind. We need an objective process which is designed to avoid or circumvent all the intuitive tendencies the brain wants to impose. Because these things are built into the very architecture of our thinking and how we process reality, we cannot escape them. Going outside of ourselves is the only viable option of error correction.

The process I am talking about of course is science, which is applied to objective phenomenon, and its twin, critical thinking, which is applied to subjective phenomenon. While these methods are not perfect, they are the best tools we have for understanding reality. The one thing they depend on most is that the process must be more important than the answers. We put our trust in the process and accept whatever answers it brings us, even if they seem counter-intuitive, because we know intuition is part of that clunky system which is meant to help us navigate reality, but not understand it.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Sep 30, 2015)

back to the music...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 4, 2015)

time to bring this music back...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2015)

so chill...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> Intuition is one of the amazing ways the human mind manages to quickly process huge amounts of information. Even the most simple-minded among us has a brain which is capable of brilliant calculations that are actually pretty damn good at being right about things much of the time. When we need to judge height to see if we can safely jump down from somewhere, we can make the calculation almost immediately. We know not only if it is safe, but how the impact will feel and how much we need to brace ourselves to compensate. Think about the immediate calculations we do every second while riding a bike. All of this seems intuitive - that is, it comes to us without analytical thought.
> 
> Even more amazing is that the brain does all this while using relatively little energy and processing power. To achieve this it's had to come up with many shortcuts. In psychology/neurology these shortcuts are generally labeled as heuristics, biases and fallacies. But, with each shortcut comes the possibility of error. The more complicated the subject, the more information the brain is required to contemplate, the more shortcuts it has to use, and the more errors it makes. Riding a bike is relatively simple when you compare it to understanding the fundamentals of something like astrophysics. To ride a bike we need only to navigate the laws of physics, not understand them. The same shortcuts which allows us to easily navigate those laws also hinder us when we try to get to the understanding part. Even though understanding them requires analytical thinking, the brain tries to impose all its usual tricks, and so also imposes error. To compensate for this we need to look for something outside of the mind. We need an objective process which is designed to avoid or circumvent all the intuitive tendencies the brain wants to impose. Because these things are built into the very architecture of our thinking and how we process reality, we cannot escape them. Going outside of ourselves is the only viable option of error correction.
> 
> The process I am talking about of course is science, which is applied to objective phenomenon, and its twin, critical thinking, which is applied to subjective phenomenon. While these methods are not perfect, they are the best tools we have for understanding reality. The one thing they depend on most is that the process must be more important than the answers. We put our trust in the process and accept whatever answers it brings us, even if they seem counter-intuitive, because we know intuition is part of that clunky system which is meant to help us navigate reality, but not understand it.


Beautifully put, +rep...


----------



## Matilde (Oct 9, 2015)

Can't imagine life without music. Constantly listening to relaxing music and also I need it when I smoke a bit.


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 18, 2015)

One of the most spiritual and meditatively hypnotic pieces of music ever written...
Truly sublime and transfixing.
Puff, puff!


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 20, 2015)

In the category of songs that should be featured in Walking Dead.


----------



## Ceepea (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2015)

Heisenberg said:


> Intuition is one of the amazing ways the human mind manages to quickly process huge amounts of information. Even the most simple-minded among us has a brain which is capable of brilliant calculations that are actually pretty damn good at being right about things much of the time. When we need to judge height to see if we can safely jump down from somewhere, we can make the calculation almost immediately. We know not only if it is safe, but how the impact will feel and how much we need to brace ourselves to compensate. Think about the immediate calculations we do every second while riding a bike. All of this seems intuitive - that is, it comes to us without analytical thought.
> 
> Even more amazing is that the brain does all this while using relatively little energy and processing power. To achieve this it's had to come up with many shortcuts. In psychology/neurology these shortcuts are generally labeled as heuristics, biases and fallacies. But, with each shortcut comes the possibility of error. The more complicated the subject, the more information the brain is required to contemplate, the more shortcuts it has to use, and the more errors it makes. Riding a bike is relatively simple when you compare it to understanding the fundamentals of something like astrophysics. To ride a bike we need only to navigate the laws of physics, not understand them. The same shortcuts which allows us to easily navigate those laws also hinder us when we try to get to the understanding part. Even though understanding them requires analytical thinking, the brain tries to impose all its usual tricks, and so also imposes error. To compensate for this we need to look for something outside of the mind. We need an objective process which is designed to avoid or circumvent all the intuitive tendencies the brain wants to impose. Because these things are built into the very architecture of our thinking and how we process reality, we cannot escape them. Going outside of ourselves is the only viable option of error correction.
> 
> The process I am talking about of course is science, which is applied to objective phenomenon, and its twin, _*critical thinking, which is applied to subjective phenomenon.*_ While these methods are not perfect, they are the best tools we have for understanding reality. The one thing they depend on most is that the process must be more important than the answers. We put our trust in the process and accept whatever answers it brings us, even if they seem counter-intuitive, because we know intuition is part of that clunky system which is meant to help us navigate reality, but not understand it.


Are thoughts things?

Further, the subjective is such an abstract ensemble that the fine point of critical thinking inherits its own subjectivity / = one-dimensional, impossible, feedback loop.

Nice post *tips hat*


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2015)

eye exaggerate said:


> Are thoughts things?
> 
> Further, the subjective is such an abstract ensemble that the fine point of critical thinking inherits its own subjectivity / = one-dimensional, impossible, feedback loop.
> 
> Nice post *tips hat*



*Max Planck, Nobel Prize for Physics, and the inventor of Quantum Mechanics:*

"As a man who has devoted his whole life to the most clear-headed science, to the study of matter, I can tell you as a result of my research about atoms this much: There is no matter as such. All matter originates and exists only by virtue of a force ... We must assume behind this force the existence of a conscious and intelligent mind. This mind is the matrix of all matter." 

"I regard consciousness as fundamental. I regard matter as derivative from consciousness. We cannot get behind consciousness. Everything that we talk about, everything that we regard as existing, postulates consciousness."

*Erwin Schrödinger, Nobel Prize for Physics:*

"I am very astonished that the scientific picture of the real world around me is deficient. It gives a lot of factual information, puts all our experience in a magnificently consistent order, but it is ghastly silent about all and sundry that is really near to our heart, that really matters to us. It cannot tell us a word about red and blue, bitter and sweet, physical pain and physical delight; it knows nothing of beautiful and ugly, good or bad, God and eternity. Science sometimes pretends to answer questions in these domains, but the answers are very often so silly that we are not inclined to take them seriously." 

"The observing mind is not a physical system."

"Consciousness cannot be accounted for in physical terms. For consciousness is absolutely fundamental. It cannot be accounted for in terms of anything else."

*Max Born, Nobel Prize for Physics:*

“There are metaphysical problems, which cannot be disposed of by declaring them meaningless. For, as I have repeatedly said, they are ‘beyond physics’ indeed and demand an act of faith. We have to accept this fact to be honest. There are two objectionable types of believers: those who believe the incredible and those who believe that ‘belief’ must be discarded and replaced by ‘the scientific method.’

*Niels Bohr, Nobel Prize for Physics:*

"I myself find the division of the world into an objective and a subjective side much too arbitrary. The fact that religions through the ages have spoken in images, parables, and paradoxes means simply that there are no other ways of grasping the reality to which they refer. But that does not mean that it is not a genuine reality. And splitting this reality into an objective and a subjective side won't get us very far."


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 17, 2015)

"Quantum physics is claimed to support the mystical notion that the mind creates reality. However, an objective reality, with no special role for consciousness, human or cosmic, is consistent with all observations." - Victor Stenger


http://www.csicop.org/si/show/quantum_quackery/


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm not sure how that would apply to the quotes; and after having read from the link I realize (in a respectful way) that the Chopra angle has lost its edge. It seems to me too dismissive for the sake of efficiency, which brings me back to what I initially posted.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 17, 2016)

Really nice stuff, a breath of fresh air.


----------



## KoSmIcTRaveLer (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 19, 2016)

Perfect.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2016)

Couldn't wait till tomorrow to post this


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2016)

I actually had some chills when I first heard the dust and scratches on the record; bravo youtube uploader, bravo. I remember unwrapping this one for the first time, angels sang, and etc.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 31, 2016)

I've noticed that I don't listen to music with just my ears, but with my whole body as well. It's as if music floods me from head to toe, not on a physical level, but on a spiritual one as well. It moves me in many ways, but that just could be because I'm a highly sensetive person. I'm not implying that it's the "Lords" work through me or something on those lines.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 29, 2017)

Awaken ye fallen thread, and rise to take your morning dew.


----------



## Ceepea (Feb 2, 2017)

Some talent guitar players right there.


----------



## Ceepea (Feb 2, 2017)

Ridiculous guitar.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 12, 2017)

ramble


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 6, 2017)

Send the bottle out to sea
Signed solitude and misery


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 15, 2018)

I remember when this thread was vibrant and alive, before the dreadful wind and rain.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2018)

I'll never be left alone long enough to explore the Great Unknown...


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 27, 2018)

Hrmm, what the kids are listening to today sounds a lot like what I was listening to in the 90's.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> Hrmm, what the kids are listening to today sounds a lot like what I was listening to in the 90's.


Love these guys, not sure why. Check out this new one. All hail Satan...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2018)

Single celled amoebas evolved into simpletons who started singing "Jingle Bells" for Jesus
Not to knock the teachings Jesus brings
Cause the Bible's a good read like Steven King's "Needful Things"...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm in metal mode these days;


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

eye exaggerate said:


> I actually had some chills when I first heard the dust and scratches on the record; bravo youtube uploader, bravo. I remember unwrapping this one for the first time, angels sang, and etc.


My favorite live song performance. Does it get any better?


----------



## Hemmdoor (Mar 26, 2018)

At the beginning of the theme, I remembered the song Chaos Chaos, do you feel it? Yes, there are such songs that I feel and they are palpable for me, but not all songs are like that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Apr 24, 2018)

Music evolved from creatures calling to each other through thick vegetation, under water or from long distances. It was call and response. Make a call.....Wait for a response....repeat. Certain rhythms and pitches identified like-species and that's how they "hooked up" lol! 

Then sitting around in the darkness at night, we made sounds to reassure us that we were still there even when we couldn't be seen...Calls began to have meanings....calling the children back...hunting calls...etc.

Feeling safe afforded us the luxury to make calls for entertainment...mimicking other animal calls, for example...mimicking the pitches and attaching language to those pitches....songs.

Then songs began to be like books before people could read...They passed down the communal stories through the lyrics.

As ideas evolved, so did the lyrics and melodies and rhythms....


*EDIT* ...until you get to the point where some musicians' brains change to accommodate the most incredible things imaginable....like THIS guy....playing out-of-phase...If you know anything about playing, then you will realize how absolutely insanely incredible this is....even if you don't care for Steve Reich's music!


----------



## tstick (Apr 24, 2018)

or THIS guy!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 28, 2018)

tstick said:


> or THIS guy!


That guy could be the drummer for Animals as Leaders...


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Music? You might not can touch it, but it will touch you. 

I never heard Doc Watson play Columbus Stockade Blues, but Guy Clark did. He wrote a song about it. You want to hear it?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Ceepea (Oct 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


Ok, this was not what I was expecting. 

Beautiful tune, immediately added it to my "thumbsup" playlist...


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>



That was pleasingly different. So normal yet so unique.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 24, 2018)

My friend is into this Canadian artist. I can't stand most of it, but this song made my morning playlist.


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 24, 2018)

Funky...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 26, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


Wow, I was gonna say that song reminds me of 2004-2005, but I see it actually goes back a decade further. I would have sworn it was post grunge. Nice.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 26, 2018)

Replaced the bose head unit in my envoy and suddenly I have an amazing system again. Those units were such crap. For the first time in like 6 years I'm able to listen to something besides NPR. But It's been like 6 weeks and I'm already sick of my old playlists, and sifting through all the crap these days to find something good seems to have an ever decreasing return on investment. I dunno I just wanted to lament I guess.

I did manage to find this band. Perfect metalcore, but they tend to sing about juvenile subjects. However, this song is actually rather inspirational.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> Wow, I was gonna say that song reminds me of 2004-2005, but I see it actually goes back a decade further. I would have sworn it was post grunge. Nice.


Matt Mahaffey is the creative force behind the band sElf, who are my favorite little best kept secret. Matt was really inspired by Prince and is a proficient multi-instrumentalist, amazingly diverse and talented. This YT page has a lot of his music, I encourage everyone to take a listen. They had moderate fame in through the 90s, but I only got turned on to him a few years ago. Really original shit - 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4Yy4c40oTrA3JoA_ndBS7g




Heisenberg said:


> Replaced the bose head unit in my envoy and suddenly I have an amazing system again. Those units were such crap. For the first time in like 6 years I'm able to listen to something besides NPR. But It's been like 6 weeks and I'm already sick of my old playlists, and sifting through all the crap these days to find something good seems to have an ever decreasing return on investment. I dunno I just wanted to lament I guess.
> 
> I did manage to find this band. Perfect metalcore, but they tend to sing about juvenile subjects. However, this song is actually rather inspirational.


It's SO important to be surrounded by good sounding music, glad you got the Bose installed. I've given up sifting through the current line up. On occasion I'll serendipitously hear something cool and investigate further, but it's rare. 

Cool tune from Attila, especially considering he sang it using only 4 different notes across three chords


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2018)

Here's a UK kid that I've sponsored for years. Some consider him a genius (I'm in this camp) in composition, arrangement and especially music theory. Another talented multi-instrumentalist, his music videos are intriguing visually as well as audibly. He also has a beautiful voice with an uncanny range. This first album was produced in a tiny room in the back of his mom's house. Check it...

Original tune.






Arrangement.


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 27, 2018)

A little soprano sax for the afternoon....


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 3, 2018)

Ceepea said:


> Funky...



This also made my morning playlist. I liked some other selections by Polyphia too. However, I listened to some other Cuco songs and now I feel like I need to burn my speakers and get new ones.


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Matt Mahaffey is the creative force behind the band sElf, who are my favorite little best kept secret. Matt was really inspired by Prince and is a proficient multi-instrumentalist, amazingly diverse and talented. This YT page has a lot of his music, I encourage everyone to take a listen. They had moderate fame in through the 90s, but I only got turned on to him a few years ago. Really original shit -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4Yy4c40oTrA3JoA_ndBS7g


I'll def check it out.



> Cool tune from Attila, especially considering he sang it using only 4 different notes across three chords


Haha, you sound like half of reddit.


Wow, Jacob is amazing. So beautiful.


New Mushroomhead. Hrmm, so this sound is aging a bit, but damn they do it so well.






And, of course, if you like that, new Slipknot isn't bad either. Very Slipknotish.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


Fabulous. Going on my morning playlist for a while.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 10, 2018)

I can't get enough of this girls voice. She mostly does covers, and they're all great.






I never thought I'd like an artist with the name Lil Peep, but this song is awesome.






And finally something completely different.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> I can't get enough of this girls voice. She mostly does covers, and they're all great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Renee's voice is ethereal, so pure and such control. I was not expecting Heilung to break into that beautiful chanting with such trained vocals, they create quite a mood. Can you get any more Pagan? I think they may have inadvertently conjured something they can't control. It kind of reminds me of Orff's Carmina Burana (famous climax @ 2:15 in) -


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year!!!

Perfect song to start the year, strange, beautiful and kickass all at the same time.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 3, 2019)

Some of the best flow and lyrics I've ever heard in rap\hip hop come from this man....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 3, 2019)

These guys are frickin' hilarious, and very talented!

NINJA SEX PARTY......


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Some of the best flow and lyrics I've ever heard in rap\hip hop come from this man....


Impressive. I've heard a couple other jams from him and they were also quite good. Reminds me of a young, more positive Em. I'm finna pirate his discography right now...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Ceepea (Jan 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Impressive. I've heard a couple other jams from him and they were also quite good. Reminds me of a young, more positive Em. I'm finna pirate his discography right now...


Hell yeah, man. 

He's got some serious talent.... love the guy!


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 11, 2019)

I miss rap with good flow and beats....


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 11, 2019)

Finally found something I've been jonesing for, a cool industrial artist with a decent backlog of albums I've never heard. Kinda hard driving, perfect for killing teenagers in Fortnite.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 11, 2019)

Heisenberg said:


> Finally found something I've been jonesing for, a cool industrial artist with a decent backlog of albums I've never heard. Kinda hard driving, perfect for killing teenagers in Fortnite.


Hmm I wonder if you'd like this....






Not as hard, but still driving.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 11, 2019)

One more for good measure....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 16, 2019)

Classic. RIP, Chris...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 19, 2019)

Beautiful song....


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 28, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Some of the best flow and lyrics I've ever heard in rap\hip hop come from this man....


Fucking excellent song!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 28, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Hmm I wonder if you'd like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the second time this week someone has asked me to listen to this song.  I liked it both times.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 28, 2019)

Love this man's voice and style


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2019)

Heisenberg said:


> Love this man's voice and style



There's no one like Brother Ali, the entire rhymesayers crew are great, imo. I got to see him locally a couple years ago when he dropped his latest album, All the Beauty in this Whole Life, which is excellent. His voice is powerful, and his lyrics are so honest. He can freestyle his ass off, too -







This one made me tear up. Such tragic lyrics juxtaposed with a happy, upbeat sample...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> There's no one like Brother Ali, the entire rhymesayers crew are great, imo. I got to see him locally a couple years ago when he dropped his latest album, All the Beauty in this Whole Life, which is excellent. His voice is powerful, and his lyrics are so honest. He can freestyle his ass off, too -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, this is new territory for me. Appreciate the direction. Apparently this man's album has been sitting on my hard drive since 2007 when I downloaded it. I recently set up a plex server that has a decent "library radio" that's been helping me explore my collection. 

Btw if any of you use plex and would like access to my server I need testers. I have virtually everything from every streaming service, network and movie studio, +130k mp3s. About 25tb of stuff. PM me if interested.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2019)

He's as weird as ever...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 9, 2019)

Another really good tune from these young lads...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2019)

Love the show, great theme song...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Can not recommend this, except in extreme emergencies.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 5, 2019)

M I L O N
I R A G O
L A M A L


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 7, 2019)

It's getting hard to see, with colors painted on
It's getting hard to see, hate colors hate it all
Hate colors hate it all, Hate colors hate you all
It's getting hard to see with the colors painted on


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2019)

Started with a rhyme from old ancient times
Decedents of warlocks
Witches with I'll glitches
Children of the matrix be hittin' them car switches
Seen some Virgin Virgos hanging out with Venus bitches...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## doogledore (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## mezzomario (Aug 14, 2019)

i am addicted to music and my guitar


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2019)

Worth the wait...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2019)

Brotha Ali's got a new album produced by Evidence. I really like it...

These lyrics are fire - 








This one's got that Ali swag -


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Communist Dreamer (Dec 11, 2019)

This has to be the best rendition of Bach's masterpiece originally written for the violin after the death of his wife. On the guitar the piece has a new meaning. You can just feel the anguish and sorrow he must've been going through. If you aren't moved to tears, then you have no soul.

I don't know if this version, Segovia's, or John Freely does it the best. Depending on my mood I'll listen to any of them.

Danil Trifonov's Brahms Chaconne in D Minor for left hand is the best piano. Hillary Hanh's is best on violin.

"On one stave, for a small instrument, the man writes a whole world of the deepest thoughts and most powerful feelings. If I imagined that I could have created, even conceived the piece, I am quite certain that the excess of excitement and earth-shattering experience would have driven me out of my mind," Brahms.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 17, 2019)

Wont be that long before this thread celebrates it's 10 year anniversary.

Back in July I got a job where I am driving about 10hrs a day. I thought I would fill the time with the million podcasts I like, but I find that music and driving just go together too well. Problem is I've become sick of the 200 or so songs on my USB stick.

I've tried all the streaming services and they are all crap IMO. Youtube seems to do the best job and guessing what I like, but then it just plays the same stuff over and over. However, it did lead me to this gem.

Mike Patton project. Very old school thrashy yet manages to also sound fresh. I like this entire album.





My new car came with Sat radio. I have to say I'm not all that impressed with the metal stations. It's just Slayer and Metallica and Pantera over and over. They play a fair amount of new stuff too, but most of it is bland. Anyway, there is one band I noticed in the mix and ended up liking most of their catalog.





Finally, desperate for new stuff, I turned to my personal collection. I have hundreds of albums downloaded that I've never once listened too. I navigated to a random folder and clicked on this song. Again, I ended up liking most of their catalog.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2019)

Communist Dreamer said:


> This has to be the best rendition of Bach's masterpiece originally written for the violin after the death of his wife. On the guitar the piece has a new meaning. You can just feel the anguish and sorrow he must've been going through. If you aren't moved to tears, then you have no soul.
> 
> I don't know if this version, Segovia's, or John Freely does it the best. Depending on my mood I'll listen to any of them.
> 
> ...


I love the entire D minor Partita, the Chaconne being the 4th movement of the piece. I just played that in recital last year (on violin). It is very different on guitar, and I like your choice of instrumentalists. I started classical guitar a couple of years ago, and my teacher is also one of my favorite guitarists that happens to specialize in Bach. Check out the first Bach movement and let me know your thoughts...







Jason is also a gifted arranger, I love this -


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I love the entire D minor Partita, the Chaconne being the 4th movement of the piece. I just played that in recital last year (on violin). It is very different on guitar, and I like your choice of instrumentalists. I started classical guitar a couple of years ago, and my teacher is also one of my favorite guitarists that happens to specialize in Bach. Check out the first Bach movement and let me know your thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, but the Chaconne portion just sends shivers down your spine. Which classical guitar do you have? Mine is a 1970 made in Sweden Goya GG-17.

Are you sure there's four movements? I thought there were five. My second favorite is the 3rd, Sarabande.

I don't play well at all. But I do read music because of being in choir for over 30 years. For the longest time I was a second tenor to parts of first tenor, but now I can't do it, and my voice changed a few years ago to a lyrical Baritone. I've got I guess close enough pitch and can get within 3 cents of a note without reference note.

This is the only video I could find which best showed all the movements on guitar, but I don't like it as much as Ben's. This guys playing is just too clinical for me.


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Dec 17, 2019)

Heisenberg said:


> It's getting hard to see, with colors painted on
> It's getting hard to see, hate colors hate it all
> Hate colors hate it all, Hate colors hate you all
> It's getting hard to see with the colors painted on


I like panda songs too. This one's my favorite.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2019)

Communist Dreamer said:


> I like it, but the Chaconne portion just sends shivers down your spine. Which classical guitar do you have? Mine is a 1970 made in Sweden Goya GG-17.
> 
> Are you sure there's four movements? I thought there were five. My second favorite is the 3rd, Sarabande.
> 
> ...


You are correct, I was wrong. 5 movements. I always forget about the shorter second movement. My favorite was always the first movement, Allemande. I don't know your guitar, but it sounds expensive  I have a spruce top from a great Chinese luthier's workshop, Youlong Yu, who studied in Spain for 25 years under some heavy guys. It is a gorgeous instrument, I'll never be able to do it justice. It's great that you are still into music, most people just seem to give it up if there not getting paid to play...


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You are correct, I was wrong. 5 movements. I always forget about the shorter second movement. My favorite was always the first movement, Allemande. I don't know your guitar, but it sounds expensive  I have a spruce top from a great Chinese luthier's workshop, Youlong Yu, who studied in Spain for 25 years under some heavy guys. It is a gorgeous instrument, I'll never be able to do it justice. It's great that you are still into music, most people just seem to give it up if there not getting paid to play...
> 
> View attachment 4438396
> 
> View attachment 4438397


It wasn't that expensive, $275 for one that was new old stock, with the only problem being a few spider cracks in the nitro-cellulous finish which only show up in a bright light. It's the same guitar Maria was playing in Sound of Music.

You like Jazz? Heard of Pat Metheny?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 1, 2020)

I've always loved the concept of beauty contrasted with awfulness in music. I like beautiful songs about ugly subjects, and just general Gothic style subversion.

Manson did a decent job of this in the metal world before he decided to take a shit on his career somewhere around 2000. But IMO no one does it better than In This Moment.


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Jan 1, 2020)

Heisenberg said:


> I've always loved the concept of beauty contrasted with awfulness in music. I like beautiful songs about ugly subjects, and just general Gothic style subversion.
> 
> Manson did a decent job of this in the metal world before he decided to take a shit on his career somewhere around 2000. But IMO no one does it better than In This Moment.


My favorite song from him is Personal Jesus, way better than the Depeche Mode, but leagues better than Johnny Cash's whose version was just plain embarrassing.

His "This is Halloween," is pretty neat too.


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Jan 4, 2020)

Just saw this. Thought I'd share the love. It's pretty hardcore.


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Jan 6, 2020)

Sort of off topic, but still hilarious.


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Jan 6, 2020)

All this talk lately about cultural enrichment is BS. If you want to widen your appreciation, just STFU and listen to some Thelonius Monk.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 4, 2020)

Seems appropriate.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2021)

RIP Daniel Dumile, AKA MF Doom. My favorite MC of all time. Died on Halloween in a year we were all wearing masks. Legend.















Yo
I'm only rhyming where the drums is at
Y'all niggaz think y'all slick wit that bullshit bump that
Y'all pay V for flowing to the beat
Not for what he know that got hoe's hoeing in the streets
That's for him to know
And for they to never find out
About the kidnap, blind fold, and the blind mouse
The coroner report say he simply signed out oh
And I know
Y'all wanna see a wino bring the wine out
Cat wit a dead mouse is how he catch the phrase and pause plays wit it
Kill it
And eat off it for days kid it
Who ever ain't get it ain't supposed to
For standing still close to
Bandits will ghost you
No shoot Sherlock
I don't know how they do on your block
Out here we rock on to the sure shot
Shit still ain't stop keep it on till your peeps is gone
We be on the creep no matter what you keep it on
CD whop
Peep
Catch the beat to ridiculously
People think he study levitations true mystery
How to power an envious scallon till he got him for his sweet 16
He said Ed be wilding
Rumor has it things got violent
He clobbered him and broke the fuck out
But he ain't try to rob him
I told her don't tell your man that's the trouble with these chicks
Next experiment
Twelve strands from double helix
No
I haven't seen Kess Felix
Oh yeah
You stay away from her with those lyrics
Please
Aint nobody fucking after her
I'm out of here as soon as I fix the flux capacitor
N O N and speak to V in a proper manner
before he stabs ya and put out all type of proper gander
Stop the slander
Chop the hand of a thief
And cut the mouth off of who ever comes out they teeth
V sell time to an inmate
And then tell him a rhyme for the hell of it to demonstrate
They know who's the renown beat critic
Do a street lyric like that's a neat trick
Off on a tangent
He ain't got a cent
Supposed to go to management and spent it getting bent
Sparky
I had enough of your malarkey
For one don't mark me and who you calling darky
Agitate in the dark


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 21, 2021)

and


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 27, 2021)

The most true and relevant song to my life I ever heard.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 27, 2021)

Also






and


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 26, 2022)

This is what I fall asleep to these days. Try it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 2, 2022)

I like improvised music but often it's kinda throw away. Sorta ends up sounding like some 90s jam band playing the same riff for 27 minutes. This song, however, is a keeper. Good morning or afternoon smoke track.





And this is just holy fuck


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 2, 2022)

This thread is now over 10 years old. Quite a few of the songs and artists I discovered from this thread are still very much in rotation for me.

In that time the way people regard and consume music has completely changed. For much of the world access to music has become ubiquitous, and revenue can now be generated from each listen. Ironically none of the technological advances and mountains of user data has made streaming services any good at turning you on to new music. The best way to discover new stuff is still just talking to friends. The number of artist is becoming so vast that just about every person you meet is guaranteed to be into something you would very much like yet have never heard of.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 5, 2022)

I thoroughly enjoy Ta-Ku


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 21, 2022)




----------

